# Everything Else > Sports >  2019-20 OKC Thunder

## Throckmorton

From Jake Fischer (@JakeLFischer) on Twitter:




> Oklahoma City has increased its efforts this afternoon to shed salary along with the No. 21 pick en route to dodging luxury tax, league sources say. Steven Adams, Andre Roberson, Dennis Schroeder all very available at the moment.


A lot of folks around here will be awfully upset if Steven goes. . .

----------


## king183

> From Jake Fischer (@JakeLFischer) on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of folks around here will be awfully upset if Steven goes. . .


I'd be upset because I like Adams, but I'd also understand it because I'm not sure his contract is appropriate anymore. He's due $25 million. Is his level of play for our team worth that much? Maybe. He seems to get better every year. But in our tax siutation, I wouldn't be surprised or overly upset if Presti moves his contract to save money and brings in shooting help or tries to set us up for something better next year.

----------


## Jheat

He got exposed in the playoffs by Enes Kanter and didn't have a great second half of the season either. If you follow this team then it should not be a surprise that these players are on the trade block.

----------


## rtz

Get Michael Jordan to coach the team.

----------


## Mel

He might have a better chance at a ring with another team. Worked for Sege Ibaka.

----------


## Throckmorton

We did a draft tonight. Taken from the NBA thread:




> There was a good NY Times article on Bazley in 2018 when he became the New Balance “intern”.    Not sure link will work but hopefully,..
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/22/s...w-balance.html





>

----------


## Anonymous.

Super random pick (classic Presti). He seems like maybe a better Ferguson. Will be cool to see how he does with the Blue. This guy did not play college.

We are in PG's prime and Russell is beginning to exit his, we have the most expensive team in the league. We are clearly in win-now situation for the next few seasons, would not be surprised if Presti isn't finished.

----------


## kjones

My thoughts on presti. Time to go

----------


## chuck5815

> My thoughts on presti. Time to go


Exactly. It's time to fire Presti and Donovan, trade RW and Adams for some actual shooters (Beal, Booker, Reddick, etc.) let DS run the point, and either improve the Love's patch or replace it with something better. You'll note that the play on the floor became markedly worse when the Love's patch was sewn onto the jerseys. That is no small coincidence. It's a terrible patch, and it _Shook_ the players' confidence.

----------


## duluoz139

> Exactly. It's time to fire Presti and Donovan, trade RW and Adams for some actual shooters (Beal, Booker, Reddick, etc.) let DS run the point, and either improve the Love's patch or replace it with something better. You'll note that the play on the floor became markedly worse when the Love's patch was sewn onto the jerseys. That is no small coincidence. It's a terrible patch, and it _Shook_ the players' confidence.


Hopefully they tone down the patch.  Nothing says Oklahoma like a giant truck stop sign on their jerseys.  Maybe use a neutral colored "Loves" or something that blends better with the jerseys.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Hopefully they tone down the patch.  Nothing says Oklahoma like a giant truck stop sign on their jerseys.  Maybe use a neutral colored "Loves" or something that blends better with the jerseys.


LOVE'S paid big $ for that patch. I'm sure they are the deciders on the color palette.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> We did a draft tonight. Taken from the NBA thread:


A intern for a shoe company that has not played in over a year. Could the THUNDER have picked a more underwelming guy than this? No college, no G league, nuthin'.

----------


## Laramie

Arizona State guard Luguentz Dort, one of the most exciting athletes in the 2019 NBA draft class, signed as a free agent with the Oklahoma City Thunder, according to ESPN's Jonathan Givony.

The undrafted Dort signed a full two-way contract with OKC.--Adam Wells, June 21, 2019--Twitter

*He looks identical to someone who played for the Thunder on an earlier roster; just can recall off the top of my head.*

----------


## dankrutka

> Exactly. It's time to fire Presti and Donovan, trade RW and Adams for some actual shooters (Beal, Booker, Reddick, etc.) let DS run the point, and either improve the Love's patch or replace it with something better. You'll note that the play on the floor became markedly worse when the Love's patch was sewn onto the jerseys. That is no small coincidence. It's a terrible patch, and it _Shook_ the players' confidence.


This is pretty good satire. Lol.

----------


## Laramie



----------


## chuck5815

> Arizona State guard Luguentz Dort, one of the most exciting athletes in the 2019 NBA draft class, signed as a free agent with the Oklahoma City Thunder, according to ESPN's Jonathan Givony.
> 
> The undrafted Dort signed a full two-way contract with OKC.--Adam Wells, June 21, 2019--Twitter
> 
> *He looks identical to someone who played for the Thunder on an earlier roster; just can recall off the top of my head.*


Sort of looks like DeAndre Liggins, imo

But Emmanual Mudiay is even closer.

----------


## Laramie

*New Uniform Leaks for Oklahoma City Thunder...*






*Statement concept jerseys 2018-19*

----------


## dankrutka

Just make the navy blue and orange versions of these jerseys the primary ones already.

----------


## Jake

> Just make the navy blue and orange versions of these jerseys the primary ones already.


I agree completely.

----------


## Bellaboo

> A intern for a shoe company that has not played in over a year. Could the THUNDER have picked a more underwelming guy than this? No college, no G league, nuthin'.


New Balance paid Bazley a million bucks for 3 months, as i'm pretty sure he will wear their shoe. He was a McDonalds first team All-American but chose a different route.

----------


## SEMIweather

> Just make the navy blue and orange versions of these jerseys the primary ones already.


The color scheme is fantastic but man I hate the offset "OKC" lettering.

----------


## dankrutka

I didn't realize the Thunder are replacing their best jerseys -- the navy blue version -- with this orange version. That's a disappointment. I initially thought they were keeping both. I really wish they'd just keep both. It's time to ditch the bland original blue and white jerseys. It's been 11 years long enough.

----------


## Throckmorton

I just saw on Twitter dot com that Nerlens Noel is not picking up his player option and will become a free agent.

----------


## okatty

^Which is what was expected.   They can still re-sign him but will be tough.  He was on a bargain contract.

----------


## Jake

I think the main purpose of Noel signing with OKC was to increase his value for a higher paying contract. Looks like it worked.

Sorta stinks for OKC, but they have a pretty good ability to take "lockeroom problem" type players and get them rehabbed for higher contracts down the road. Dion Waiters, Enes Kanter, Nerlens Noel, etc.

----------


## dankrutka

> Sorta stinks for OKC, but they have a pretty good ability to take "lockeroom problem" type players and get them rehabbed for higher contracts down the road. Dion Waiters, Enes Kanter, Nerlens Noel, etc.


Robert Swift, Mitch McGary, Deandre Liggins... oh, wait.

----------


## Jake

To be fair about McGary, the Thunder drafted him, as well as Swift with the Sonics. I'm thinking more of acquiring people on the cheap to eventually have them get larger deals.

The Liggins thing is a good point though. He, uh, didn't exactly rehab his image/play. And Markieff Morris seemed more "meh" than anything, so it's not exactly a 100% success rate.

----------


## dankrutka

I was just kidding and pointing out some problematic guys, but with the exception of Reggie Jackson during his last season, I don't remember the Thunder having any guys that constituted a locker room problem.

----------


## Jake

> I was just kidding and pointing out some problematic guys, but with the exception of Reggie Jackson during his last season, I don't remember the Thunder having any guys that constituted a locker room problem.


Yeah, I gotcha! And yeah, I think Jackson is the only player the Thunder have had where he was obviously disgruntled.

Also, I know Melo isn't exactly beloved here, but everything I've read/heard about him says he was really well-liked in the locker room and only voiced his frustrations with playing time AFTER the season during exit interviews. He never badmouthed the organization/fans/city, even opting to waive his no-trade clause to come here and was willing to be traded to Atlanta to get us Schroder.

OKC has been fortunate to not have any super ugly locker room issues in its short history.

----------


## Laramie

*NBA Rumors: Thunder Could Acquire Kevin Love For Steven Adams, Terrance Ferguson, And Hamidou Diallo:      https://www.prosportsdaily.com/artic...lo-575237.html*

----------


## dankrutka

I've never understood any negativity towards Melo. By all accounts, he was a great locker room guy whom the front office, coaches, and fans all wanted. It always felt dirty to see everyone turn on him personally (e.g., he's selfish) as his game deteriorated. Anyway, I think a lot of Thunder fans do like Melo too though.

----------


## Throckmorton

Antonio Daniels is leaving FSOK to be the new color guy for the Pelicans.

----------


## Laramie

NBA Player Salaries - 2019-2020

Steven Adams, Oklahoma City $24,157,303
Kevin Love, Cleveland Cavaliers	$24,119,025
Source:  http://www.espn.com/nba/salaries

An even trade for Kevin Love would be nice; Love IMO is a walking injury report.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> *NBA Rumors: Thunder Could Acquire Kevin Love For Steven Adams, Terrance Ferguson, And Hamidou Diallo:      https://www.prosportsdaily.com/artic...lo-575237.html*


If you don't hear it from Woj take it with some scepticism

----------


## Laramie

> If you don't hear it from Woj take it with some scepticism


You bet.

Adams IMO we are paying to much for his services.  Nerlens Noel is going to test the free market.  Small ball may be our best option;  Donovan IMO is ill prepared to make that transition.  

Presti's buns will get toasted on the hot seat; if the Thunder doesn't show any2019-20 improvement.

----------


## Roger S

> Love IMO is a walking injury report.


My first thought as well.

----------


## snark0leptic

> The color scheme is fantastic but man I hate the offset "OKC" lettering.


It is meant to represent the seismic shifts we occasionally experience.

----------


## dankrutka

> If you don't hear it from Woj take it with some scepticism


Totally. This trade also doesn't pass the smell test. There's no question OKC is trying to shave money off it's tax bill and this would add to it. Love is making $29, 31, 31, 29 million the next four years.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

> Antonio Daniels is leaving FSOK to be the new color guy for the Pelicans.


That really hurts, I had really became a fan of his. I knew his days were numbered here in OKC, he was way too talented. but I thought one of the national networks would steal him away not a lateral move to NO.

----------


## OKCRT

> That really hurts, I had really became a fan of his. I knew his days were numbered here in OKC, he was way too talented. but I thought one of the national networks would steal him away not a lateral move to NO.


Think he is gonna take a position similar to our Michael Cage so it's a step up. I really don't think the Thunder Brass would want someone with an opinion like his doing color on Thunder games. He's a straight shooter unlike Cage the YES MAN. I really wish AD was the Thunder color man.

----------


## chuck5815

> That really hurts, I had really became a fan of his. I knew his days were numbered here in OKC, he was way too talented. but I thought one of the national networks would steal him away not a lateral move to NO.


not sure i would call it a lateral move. NO is actually going to be fun to watch next year.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Sports radio indicated he wants to get into coaching and that avenue was closed here.

----------


## Rover

> Sports radio indicated he wants to get into coaching and that avenue was closed here.


Al said he was totally speculating about that. He said he had no facts...just Als logic...and we know how that goes.  😂

----------


## Throckmorton

Nerlens Noel is coming back to OKC, reports Woj.

----------


## chuck5815

KD, Kyrie Irving and DeAndre Jordan to the Brooklyn Nets. Per ESPN.

Hova!

----------


## Throckmorton

> KD, Kyrie Irving and DeAndre Jordan to the Brooklyn Nets. Per ESPN.
> 
> Hova!


Huge if true for OKC.

----------


## Laramie

2019 Free Agency Diary
Report: Mike Muscala, Thunder Agree to Deal:  http://www.basketballinsiders.com/re...agree-to-deal/




Could Steven Adams' days be numbered?

Muscala turns 28 tomorrow.

----------


## OkiePoke

Noel is now NOT coming back OKC. I wonder what happened. Larger offer?

----------


## dankrutka

> Noel is now NOT coming back OKC. I wonder what happened. Larger offer?


I don’t think anyone has reported Noel is NOT coming back to OKC yet, but just that reported deal is being “re-evaluated.” Coming back to OKC will be a failure for Noel financially. He is definitely looking for a bigger offer than OKC can make, but we’ll see if he gets it.

----------


## Laramie

He's obviously having second thoughts Dan.



*Nerlens Noel backing out of deal with Thunder?*  https://www.aseaofblue.com/2019/7/1/...ee-agency-2019

Players want to be able to negotiate to the maximum what they can get.  He (Nerlens Noel) appears to still be undecided or some team has approached him recently wanting to talk.

----------


## kukblue1

Kanter only got 2 year $10 million from Boston.  So not sure Noel is going to get a big contract.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Kanter only got 2 year $10 million from Boston.  So not sure Noel is going to get a big contract.


Noel is so much better as a defensive player

----------


## kukblue1

Free agent center/forward Richaun Holmes has agreed to a two-year, $10M deal with the Sacramento Kings, league sources tell  Another Back up 10 million 2 year.  Can't see Noel getting much more.  Rumor was 2 years 13 million to stay in OKC.  Not sure he is getting a better offer.

----------


## Throckmorton

Royce Young @royceyoung

The Thunder are signing guard Alec Burks, according to a league source. A 6-foot-6 ball-handling guard with a career 35.5 percentage from 3 that will help boost their second unit rotation.

----------


## kukblue1

Free agent Nerlens Noel has asked OKC for time to re-evaluate their earlier commitment on a new deal, and sides are continuing discussions, league sources tell ESPN.

----------


## Throckmorton

Adrian Wojnarowski @wojespn

Nerlens Noel is agreed on a deal with OKC -- again, league source tells ESPN.

----------


## Laramie

.

Sacramento Kings guard Alec Burks (13) slaps hands with head coach Dave Joerger at Golden 1 Center on Sunday, Feb. 10, 2019 in Sacramento. Paul Kitagaki Jr. pkitagaki@sacbee.com

The Thunder have agreed to a deal with free agent guard Alec Burks, a league source tells ESPN. Burks, 27, is a slashing, ball-handling guard with a career 35.5 percentage from 3 that will bolster OKC's second unit. Burks spent his first seven seasons with the Jazz, but was traded last season to the Cavs and then to the Kings. He averaged 8.8 points, 3.7 rebounds and 2.0 assists in 64 games between the three teams last season.--_Royce Young, ESPN_




*Alec Burks Full Game Highlight VS Oklahoma City Thunders (8 Points, 3 Rebounds)*

----------


## Laramie

*Alec Burks 2019 Highlights || Welcome to the Thunder!*
*HT/WT 6' 6", 214 lbs*
*Thunder bringing aboard more 3 point shooters.*

----------


## Laramie

*July 2, 2008*

----------


## Laramie

.
*2019 Free Agency: Multiple Teams Interested In Jamal Crawford*


At age 39, Jamal Crawford still has some basketball left in him. While he is obviously a shell of his former self, he proved to be a valuable asset for the Suns last year as both a scorer and a veteran locker room presence.

Nobody really knows what is next for Jamal, but there are a number of teams who would be willing to take him on if he continues his career.

As a 3x Sixth Man of the Year and career 14.6 points per game scorer, Crawford is a guy you can stick just about anywhere. He plays within his role, gets easy points for his team, and stays away from adding locker room drama.

After previous stints with Minnesota, Phoenix, and the Clippers (to name a few), could he return to Los Angeles to play with LeBron James? It would make a lot of sense, especially if Crawford wants the chance to win a Championship. His shooting would be needed for the team, and his veteran presence would keep the roster together.

The Sixers, Thunder, and Heat are also in pursuit of the 39-year-old star.

Source:  https://fadeawayworld.net/2019/07/03...amal-crawford/

----------


## Laramie

.




*Jamal Crawford Career Highlights*

Does Crawford have any game left.

----------


## Laramie

*Former Thunder G Alex Abrines: 'I even got to hate' basketball*

*Nick Bromberg
Yahoo Sports  July 3, 2019, 7:47 AM*


Alex Abrines played in just two games for the Thunder after the calendar flipped to 2019. (AP)

Former Oklahoma City Thunder guard Alex Abrines posted a video to Instagram Wednesday morning explaining why he parted ways with the team in February and missed substantial time ahead of his release.

The Thunder said Abrines had been missing time for personal reasons and didn’t elaborate on what those reasons were throughout the season. According to Abrines’ video, his relationship with the game of basketball started to fall apart and he lost the joy that he used to get when he played.




> “Dear friend, what a mess! So much time spent together and now you do this to me. We’ve known each other since I did not know how to walk. Years and years of indestructible friendship until a few months ago when everything broke into a thousand pieces just because you started to frighten me. I couldn’t even see you. I even got to hate you. To be with you was little less than an obligation. I avoided you in the slightest chance. I just wanted to run away from you and everything around you. I spent a lot of time telling myself that all this could not be truth. It didn’t make sense. It had to go back to what it was. That’s why I asked for help to my own people and used the best professionals to mend the happiness that I felt every time we were together.”



*Abrines was released Feb. 9*

The Spanish guard played in 29 of Oklahoma City’s first 32 games of the 2018-19 season. But after playing on Dec. 23 he stepped away from the team. He played in just two more games the rest of the season before the Thunder released him to help him deal with his issues. Throughout Abrines’ absence, the Thunder said they were being as supportive as possible.

A second-round pick of the Thunder in the 2013 draft, Abrines averaged 5.3 points a game a season ago, the same number he’s averaged throughout his career. As mental health issues still can have a stigma attached to them, Abrines is making a bold step to reveal his battles with basketball happiness publicly. And it was even a bigger step to go seek professional help in the first place when he knew that something was wrong.

*On line link full story copy:* https://sports.yahoo.com/former-thun...124736383.html

*Strange, he found his joy again after he left the Thunder; he's already signed a contract to play in Europe*.

----------


## ShadowStrings

Blowing things up. Sad to see PG go.

----------


## SEMIweather

They got such a good haul of picks, pretty excited about this.

----------


## Celebrator

And the LOOONG wait to a title begins now.  Sad that this era is over though.  KD ruined it. Period. And now another turncoat leaves OKC...PG.

----------


## Jake

I think it was time for Thunder fans to accept reality and start a rebuild. 

Got a monster haul of picks for PG, who evidently wanted out anyway. Bet they could deal Westbrook for something gigantic as well.

----------


## Celebrator

> I think it was time for Thunder fans to accept reality and start a rebuild. 
> 
> Got a monster haul of picks for PG, who evidently wanted out anyway. Bet they could deal Westbrook for something gigantic as well.


Might as well...wish the Lakers had someone we wanted.  Would they give up Kuzma and...well, I just don't know of anyone else.  It was so fun to watch with pride from 2010-2016 and have this team from our small market just killing it in this internationally known league.  With KD staying, I think it would have culminated in a parade though.  Too bad that's not how the storybook ended.  Now we have to start all over. Patience really is a virtue.  It will be a while before we have basketball in late April around here again...the West is so good right now.  Sad.

----------


## SEMIweather

> Might as well...wish the Lakers had someone we wanted.  Would they give up Kuzma and...well, I just don't know of anyone else.  It was so fun to watch with pride from 2010-2016 and have this team from our small market just killing it in this internationally known league.  With KD staying, I think it would have culminated in a parade though.  Too bad that's not how the storybook ended.  Now we have to start all over. Patience really is a virtue.  It will be a while before we have basketball in late April around here again...*the West is so good right now*.  Sad.


Another good reason to have made this deal. Thunder are still going to have extra picks in seven years, and who knows what the landscape of the league is going to look like then. They were never getting past the conference semifinals with the current roster construction, and they just bought a whole lot of time to put together another team that can actually contend. Excited to see what happens.

----------


## Quicker

How crazy is this...who could have even imagined that what was holding Leonard up from signing with a team was that he was recruiting PG and PG requesting a trade... 

The big question now is what’s next? Anything’s possible if we’re truly blowing it up... I can’t imagine trading Russ but no one else is safe...

----------


## chuck5815

> I think it was time for Thunder fans to accept reality and start a rebuild. 
> 
> Got a monster haul of picks for PG, who evidently wanted out anyway. Bet they could deal Westbrook for something gigantic as well.


Exactly. We were staring at yet another first round exit even with PG on the roster. I wouldnt mind if we completely blew things up by trading RB for a point guard that can shoot and might actually want to stick around long term, a la Trae Young.

----------


## dcsooner

I am not at all sad about this. We needed/had to shed salary. We were not going to win a championship this year even with PG. PG will be treated kindly by OKC fans and should be. He is/was a great guy/player in the City. Now the "rebuilding starts" and we knew eventually OKC would have to do.  I am 'excited' about the possibilities now whereas before we were just stuck.   :Wink:

----------


## dcsooner

> Another good reason to have made this deal. Thunder are still going to have extra picks in seven years, and who knows what the landscape of the league is going to look like then. They were never getting past the conference semifinals with the current roster construction, and they just bought a whole lot of time to put together another team that can actually contend. Excited to see what happens.


+1111

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Exactly. We were staring at yet another first round exit even with PG on the roster. I wouldn’t mind if we completely blew things up by trading RB for a point guard that can shoot and might actually want to stick around long term, a la Trae Young.


That point guard of the future might already be on the roster. SGA was shooting pretty well from 3 during the last two months of his rookie campaign.

----------


## SoonersFan12

I am not a Thunder fan but where did you hear George wanted out? I thought George wanted to stay because he is good friends with Westbrick? I can not imagine Westbrick is too happy about it

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I am not at all sad about this. We needed/had to shed salary. We were not going to win a championship this year even with PG. PG will be treated kindly by OKC fans and should be. He is/was a great guy/player in the City. Now the "rebuilding starts" and we knew eventually OKC would have to do.  I am 'excited' about the possibilities now whereas before we were just stuck.


I have mixed emotions but that’s pretty much how I feel. Now we have the flexibility and assets to either make some moves to compliment RW and Adams or blow it up completely and rebuild (which I think is the more likely scenario...and kind of hope is the path they take at this point). The addition of SGA and Gallinari shouldn’t be overlooked in this trade. They at least give the Thunder the option to attempt to complete now if they want but Gallinari is a good player with trade value to a contender and SGA is a promising rookie point guard who I’m sure the Clips weren’t thrilled about including in the trade. 

At any rate, I’m glad that we got ourselves out of the mediocrity trap that we looked bound for.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I am not a Thunder fan but where did you hear George wanted out? I thought George wanted to stay because he is good friends with Westbrick? I can not imagine Westbrick is too happy about it


It came up over the last few days. Woj alluded to it and Royce Young’s article on ESPN goes into more detail.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> It came up over the last few days. Woj alluded to it and Royce Youngs article on ESPN goes into more detail.


Thank you, I appreciate it, I guess Paul saying he wants to stay and bring a championship to the Thunder is all a lie but I guess he wants to return home which I can not blame him

----------


## SoonersFan12

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...ove-clips-deal

*Presti pursued a package of Russell Westbrook with George to the Raptors -- with the NBA's Most Improved Player, forward Pascal Siakam as the centerpiece of a deal -- and Ujiri balked, league sources said*

You all should be glad that did not happen

----------


## Bellaboo

Kawhi recruited PG to go with him to the Clippers. PG did us a favor, getting all the draft picks and complementary players in return. Way more than we got from KD....

----------


## Laramie

Last night my washer went out; wouldn't advance past the full cycle.  The damn thing was full of clothes; therefore took the clothes out and had to dip the water out, put the wet clothes in the bath tub.  Said to myself, 'what a mess.'  

Woke up this morning to this mess...




What a beautiful morning; what a wonderful world...

Couldn't focus my eyes as I viewed the Oklahoman online digital report on Paul George...  ...what in the hell just happen.  Our team just IMPLODED...

----------


## SoonersFan12

https://twitter.com/MikeAScotto/stat...%26start%3D740

Thunder to shop Westbrook?

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Kawhi recruited PG to go with him to the Clippers. PG did us a favor, getting all the draft picks and complementary players in return. Way more than we got from KD....


Thunder got nothing from Durant but yeah, I know what you mean

----------


## dankrutka

Unfortunately, Westbrook doesn’t have much trade value with his gigantic contract. There are several paths for the Thunder now.  however, everyone assuming that thunder and blowing it up should pause. Presti could easily use some of these assets to reduce salary and get some players and go for the low seed. It’s not like they accomplished much more than the first round exit the last two years anyway. We’ll see. ...

----------


## fromdust

Wish it was Westbrook leaving and not PG. Wes is such an anchor.

----------


## Teo9969

I wonder if Westbrook's value is higher at the trade deadline going to a team who wants a star for the following season to compliment someone else or compliment an up and coming piece, but that is having a rough year and guaranteed to have a higher seed draft pick.

Who can trade their 2020 1st rounder right now?

----------


## okatty

No doubt was pretty startling news on the wake up this AM.  With that said,  don’t lose sight of how huge the PG re-signing last summer was for the Thunder.   If that hadn’t occurred, OKC was left with nothing.  Instead got a huge haul of draft picks and a pretty promising guard as well.  That could have easily been ZILCH had the Thunder recruiting job not worked last summer.

----------


## OKCretro

> Unfortunately, Westbrook doesnt have much trade value with his gigantic contract. ...


Going to have to disagree completely.
Westbrook has a huge contract but is a top 10 player.
Teams like the knicks, the heat and others would love to have. A superstar on their team regardless of the contract .

----------


## dcsooner

> Going to have to disagree completely.
> Westbrook has a huge contract but is a top 10 player.
> Teams like the knicks, the heat and others would love to have. A superstar on their team regardless of the contract .


Agree with this. OKC was tapped out facing a huge tax bill. This was simply unsustainable for the franchise. The current team was not going to win a championship with the movement already happening in FA. We had no financial flexibility and not picks to parlay into another Star. For me this was a great out for the organization going forward. Looking out 3-4  years I can see the Thunder once again competing for championships. Several current Stars will be far past their primes ( including RW). I am talking the long view here. I wish PG-13 the best, he was  a net positive in every way while in OKC. I am not butt hurt about the move, I'm optimistic. with all these moves still only one of these super teams not can win it all, who will be second take your pick but OKC was slated as a 6 or lower seed before the Kawhi news.

----------


## emtefury

> Wish it was Westbrook leaving and not PG. Wes is such an anchor.


+1.  I concur.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> +1.  I concur.


Wouldn't really matter. The end result would likely be the same worthier way

----------


## dankrutka

I didn't expect posters to use the Paul George trade as an opportunity to wish Westbrook was gone too, but here we are. Nevermind that Russ saved this franchise from blowing it up three years ago and *is* the reason Paul George ever decided to stay (Presti couldn't make that trade without Russ). 

Anyway, Russ will be gone soon, but just don't expect to get a ton back for him. There are some dumb teams out there, but paying 36 year old Russ $50 million will be terrible value. Teams understand this, but I there are some possibilities and desperate teams out there. Maybe Orlando, Detroit, or even the Spurs. I don't think it'll be long before OKC is a bottom 5 team in tanking mode. This trade gives OKC a great start on rebuilding. I really like Shai Gilgous-Alexander and I think OKC will look to move Gallinari, who is a quality player. If the right deals aren't there then OKC might wait to make the trade until later in the season. One other note: OKC keeps its first round pick in 2020 if it's in the top 20, which is very likely now.

----------


## Laramie

*Which teams can pull off a Russell Westbrook trade?*

*Kevin PeltonESPN Staff Writer* 
What would Russell Westbrook's trade value be and where might he fit best?  https://www.espn.com/nba/insider/sto...estbrook-trade

With ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski and Royce Young reporting that Westbrook's camp and the Oklahoma City Thunder are engaged to ponder their future after Paul George was dealt to the LA Clippers early Saturday morning, it's time to consider the possibility of a Westbrook trade. That's true even if only a few teams would have the ability to take on Westbrook's $38.5 million salary and the willingness to offer value in return.

----------


## dankrutka

Just listened to the new Zach Lowe/Woj podcast and Lowe said he thinks it would be a big win for the Thunder if they don’t have to give up an asset (player/pick) to get a team to take Westbrook. In short, he thinks Westbrook on his huge contract is actually a negative asset. Pretty depressing take from plugged in guys. I think that is a little pessimistic and I think there’s a team where OKC can get some positive value. Hopefully.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Just listened to the new Zach Lowe/Woj podcast and Lowe said he thinks it would be a big win for the Thunder if they don’t have to give up an asset (player/pick) to get a team to take Westbrook. In short, he thinks Westbrook on his huge contract is actually a negative asset. Pretty depressing take from plugged in guys. I think that is a little pessimistic and I think there’s a team where OKC can get some positive value. Hopefully.


Do not hold your breath on it, they will have to give up an asset or a  player like Adams (Westbrook said he wants Adams to come with him)  to take Westbrook's contract

----------


## chuck5815

The Knicks (or Suns) seem stupid enough to assume RW’s contract. The problem is, I’m not sure either has the kind of cap space that would allow them to make the deal.

----------


## king183

> Agree with this. OKC was tapped out facing a huge tax bill. This was simply unsustainable for the franchise. The current team was not going to win a championship with the movement already happening in FA. We had no financial flexibility and not picks to parlay into another Star. For me this was a great out for the organization going forward. Looking out 3-4  years I can see the Thunder once again competing for championships. Several current Stars will be far past their primes ( including RW). I am talking the long view here. I wish PG-13 the best, he was  a net positive in every way while in OKC. I am not butt hurt about the move, I'm optimistic. with all these moves still only one of these super teams not can win it all, who will be second take your pick but OKC was slated as a 6 or lower seed before the Kawhi news.


This is the take every Thunder fan should have if we're being logical. This lineup was prohibitively expensive and was not going to win a championship--maybe not even get out of the first round. Because it was prohibitively expensive, we weren't going to be able to improve it with good free agents for at least two years. At that point, it's highly likely PG walks anyway as a free agent and Russ is past his prime and not worth what we're paying for him.

This move gives us a great head start on the future and may have saved the franchise. Imagine losing PG in two years for absolutely nothing AND we have no draft picks because we've previously traded them. With the trade, we've replenished the draft picks, we have a point guard of the future in SGA, and we're going to have good cap space in 2 years (assuming we trade one of RW or SA).

We're in a good spot and I think fans should be excited about getting to see a young team develop and build to contend right as these current superstar teams are aging out. Good job by Presti in a really difficult situation.

----------


## jn1780

> I didn't expect posters to use the Paul George trade as an opportunity to wish Westbrook was gone too, but here we are. *Nevermind that Russ saved this franchise from blowing it up three years ago and *is* the reason Paul George ever decided to stay (Presti couldn't make that trade without Russ*).


That was in the past, now its time to look towards the future. Fans seem to think players are family or something.  

Now the talk has shifted towards how to get rid of a "toxic asset" by packaging him with someone else.

----------


## Laramie

> Just listened to the new Zach Lowe/Woj podcast and Lowe said he thinks it would be a big win for the Thunder if they don’t have to give up an asset (player/pick) to get a team to take Westbrook. *In short, he thinks Westbrook on his huge contract is actually a negative asset.* Pretty depressing take from plugged in guys. I think that is a little pessimistic and I think there’s a team where OKC can get some positive value. Hopefully.


Good point, Dan

Looked at how Memphis basically imploded their roster.  IMO, this is a good move for the Thunder to clean house, or a one Thunder fan called this, 'a mercy killing,'  definitely time to also move my favorite player, Westbrook. 

My concern is why did Presti wait so long to act.   

The season ticket base in OKC is among the best in the NBA.

It's taken me time to evaluate what happened with the George Trade.  The Thunder rebuild will be a real challenge for Donovan, who may be the next piece the Thunder moves.

Wouldn't want to predict what this season will be like, as for the Thunder, _'Blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall never be disappointed.'_

----------


## Laramie

http://okcthunder.io-media.com/web/index.html

----------


## SoonersFan12

> The Knicks (or Suns) seem stupid enough to assume RW’s contract. The problem is, I’m not sure either has the kind of cap space that would allow them to make the deal.


Suns signed Rubio a few days ago so Suns do not have any interest in Westbrook

----------


## Laramie

> Suns signed Rubio a few days ago so Suns do not have any interest in Westbrook



Plus, we missed out on Westbrook's replacement (#13 pick, Devin Booker)  in the 2015 NBA draft; Thunder had the #14 pick that year, Dakari Johnson.

 
Dakari Johnson 

 & Luguentz Dort

By the way, Dakari  Johnson is the guy who looks like Luguentz Dort

----------


## chuck5815

I guess Miami is a serious suitor for Westbrook. 

One of the few teams with the flexibility to absorb the contract.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Agree with this. OKC was tapped out facing a huge tax bill. This was simply unsustainable for the franchise. The current team was not going to win a championship with the movement already happening in FA. We had no financial flexibility and not picks to parlay into another Star. For me this was a great out for the organization going forward. Looking out 3-4  years I can see the Thunder once again competing for championships. Several current Stars will be far past their primes ( including RW). I am talking the long view here. I wish PG-13 the best, he was  a net positive in every way while in OKC. I am not butt hurt about the move, I'm optimistic. with all these moves still only one of these super teams not can win it all, who will be second take your pick but OKC was slated as a 6 or lower seed before the Kawhi news.


the thunder has some of the richest ownership in the league

----------


## dcsooner

> the thunder has some of the richest ownership in the league


Only ONE owner is mega rich.  George Kaiser, Tulsa at about $7.6B.Owns about 19% of the team. The other guys are rich but all indications are they are not mega rich enough to continue to sustain huge luxury tax bills. As you see below Ballmer is worth $44 B 

10. James Dolan – $1.9 billion
James Dolan is the owner of the New York Knicks.  

9. Mark Cuban – $3.2 billion
Mark Cuban is the ninth richest NBA owner and his team is the Dallas Mavericks.  

8. Tom Gores – $3.9 billion
Tom Gores is the owner of the Detroit Pistons.  

7. Richard Devos – $4.7 billion
Richard Devos is the owner of the Orlando Magic.  


6. Dan Gilbert – $4.9 billion
Dan Gilbert is the founder and the Chairman of the huge financial institution Quicken Loans. He is the current chairman of the Cleveland Cavaliers. T 

5. Micky Arison – $7.1 billion
Micky Arison was appointed as the chair of the largest global cruise operations. He is also an owner of the Miami heat

4. Mikhail Prokhorov – $7.6 billion
Mikhail Prokhorov is the owner of the Brooklyn Nets team.  

3. Stanley Kroenke $7.7 billion
Stanley Kroenke is the owner of the Denver Nuggets.  

*2. Paul Allen – $17.5 billion
Paul Allen was the owner of the Portland Trail Blazers as well as the Seattle Seahawks and the Seattle Sounders. He’s one of the wealthiest men in America.  

1. Steve Ballmer $44.5 billion
Steve is the owner of the Los Angeles Clippers. He is the Wealthiest NBA team owner currently. His estimated net wealth is $44.5 billion making him the richest in our list.



How Kawhi has warped the league and the NBA title chase
By Zach Lowe
ESPN.com

Pat Riley taught us, or maybe Kevin Garnett did first: If you are wooing a superstar -- a true superstar, not a lower-level All-Star who happens to head some weak free-agency class -- you'd better have another in house already. Maybe two.

The guys who swing championships don't care about picks you've gathered, that 20-year-old point guard who looks like a future All-Star, the pristine cap sheet, how artfully you've manipulated Rodney McGruder's cap hold. The Clippers had all of that to sell Kawhi Leonard as they stalked him across the NBA for a year. It didn't matter. Leonard wanted Paul George.

As my head was spinning with news of two intertwined deals -- the trade for George and signing of Leonard -- that reshape at least three franchises, my brain lingered briefly on two forgotten side plots: Blake Griffin and the Indiana Pacers.

Leonard wanted a star. Didn't the Clippers still have one after trading Chris Paul to Houston? They re-signed Griffin amid much fanfare. Had they stood pat, they could have entered this summer with Patrick Beverley, Lou Williams, Montrezl Harrell, Jerome Robinson, Griffin, and about $40 million in cap space -- enough to fit Leonard. In that scenario, there is no need for the Clippers to trade the Oklahoma City Thunder their unprotected first-round picks in 2022, 2024, and 2026 -- and give Oklahoma City the right to swap first-rounders in the intervening years.

In that scenario, the Clippers never acquire the rest of the motherlode (*and it is a freaking motherlode) they sent the Thunder:* Shai Gilgeous-Alexander and two Miami Heat picks -- the first acquired from Philadelphia in exchange for Tobias Harris (who was acquired in exchange for Griffin), the second as incentive for absorbing Maurice Harkless this week.

Paragraph deleted

Paragraph deleted

Paragraph deleted

George works best as a second option on offense -- he fit well with Russell Westbrook, which is not all that easy to do -- and he can play that role in different ways, out of different actions, around Leonard's jab-stepping and shoulder-checking and pitter-pat dribbles.

They are an ideal match. They have been tied together from the start of Leonard's NBA career in the 2011 draft. On that night, Indiana and the San Antonio Spurs had agreed on a deal sending George Hill to the Pacers for the 15th pick -- provided a certain player the Spurs wanted was still on the board. San Antonio would not tell the Pacers who it was. When Indiana discovered it was Leonard, they contemplated backing out of the deal; they had Leonard around No. 5 on their own draft board.

"When Kawhi ended up being there, we had to think about taking him," David Morway, a key member of the Pacers' front office at the time told me in 2013. "But we already had Danny Granger and Paul George. That's what made it a little easier for us."

We already had Paul George. Eight years later, the Clippers have both square in their primes. (Side note: Boston had a shot to get both too, but that is a complicated story.) They probably enter next season as favorites in the West -- and perhaps title favorites.

Their age gives the Clippers a little more insurance against injury, and the doomsday Brooklyn Nets-style downside of coughing up multiple high picks to the Thunder. But that downside still exists. *We cannot highlight the risk the Los Angeles Lakers took on in forking over a half-decade's worth of draft equity to the New Orleans Pelicans in the Anthony Davis deal without acknowledging that the Clippers did the same here.
*
The Clippers' star duo is younger on average than Davis and LeBron James. The Clippers' recent history of relative front-office competence gives you faith they would be more nimble handling unfavorable twists. And those twists will happen. Nothing goes according to plan in the NBA anymore. The move in 2011 to reduce the length of player contracts has revolutionized the league. Stars are always close enough to free agency to flex their power. The extra year incumbent teams can offer means less and less. No one is immune to injury. Projecting five years ahead is folly.

This was the cost of nabbing Leonard and George, and it was worth it if the alternative was nabbing neither -- as it appeared to be. The Clippers had built a nice safety net for such a blow. They could run back a plucky, likable playoff-level team and seek other ways to use cap space and extra picks. But this summer has hammered home the lesson (again) that cap space and extra picks don't mean all that much until you turn some of them into Star No. 1. Who were the Clippers' next reasonable candidates for that designation? You won't find them in the 2020 free-agency class.

Meanwhile, the draft of my free-agency winners and losers column (coming soon) contains this line about the Thunder: I am weirdly worried about Oklahoma City, considering they won 48 games with the league's ninth-best point differential. *It felt as if they were trapped into a roster that had peaked. Any uptick in shooting from Westbrook would probably balance out a slight downturn from George's MVP-level performance. They were in salary-cap prison, a notch below the best teams in the West -- a more crowded group today than it was a month ago.*

I*t seems obvious now, but the Thunder had to know their only way out was to trade George. Steven Adams has limited trade value on his near-max contract. Westbrook's supermax, which will pay him $47 million in 2022-23, is a straight-up albatross.* They might mind-trick some dumb team into taking it at some point, but the Thunder have to assume Westbrook carries negative trade value.

(Sam Presti, Oklahoma City's GM, "pursued a package" of Westbrook and George to the Raptors late Friday as he attempted to leverage Toronto and the Clippers against each other -- and, in the case of the Clippers, against the threat of a superteam in the same building -- knowing that Leonard wanted George and George wanted out, sources told ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski. It is unclear how interested the Raptors were in taking on Westbrook if it were to cost them Pascal Siakam. Toronto "couldn't keep up" with the Clippers' outlay of picks anyway, Wojnarowski reported.)

T*hey don't escape from cap jail with this trade, though they get some relief from the luxury tax -- and a good player on a movable contract in Danilo Gallinari. They do get a road map for a post-Westbrook future.*

Gilgeous-Alexander is a stud. I'd bet on him making multiple All-Star teams. The Thunder now almost draft on behalf of three teams -- themselves, the Heat, and the Clippers. Miami has more downside than the revamped Clips, though they insulated themselves some by acquiring their own Star No. 1 in Jimmy Butler. They are set up to chase Stars No. 2 and 3 in the summer of 2021 -- as is much of the league. A Miami team with one star and massive cap space is scary.

*Regardless, this is a haul for Oklahoma City. In five or six years, the Thunder might come out of this as the biggest winners. Think about it like this: In a roundabout way, they turned Serge Ibaka (starting with the 2017 deal sending Ibaka to Orlando for Victor Oladipo and the pick that became Domantas Sabonis) into everything they got in this deal. Even if Presti got roped into the proceedings late, he did a remarkable job making the best of it.
*
The Thunder might try to flip Westbrook and Adams, and enter a full-on rebuild. Even if they can't, they have already snared a lot of the proceeds of a full-on rebuild. They could even go the other way. They have enough ammo to make a real offer for Bradley Beal -- Billy Donovan coached Beal in college -- and still have extra assets leftover. Their tolerance for luxury-tax pain looms large in pursuing any such deals. [Update: Wojnarowski reports that both Westbrook and the Thunder "understand that the time has likely come to explore trade possibilities for Westbrook."]

As is, they might still contend for one of the last two playoff spots in the West, though at first blush I would probably pick them to (barely) miss the postseason. Gallinari was a borderline All-Star last season and can work as the stretch power forward the Thunder haven't had since Ibaka kinda, sorta became one. Oklahoma City can play Gallinari and Jerami Grant together at power forward and center, or even steal some minutes with Gallinari as a wing. Andre Roberson is presumably coming back. But their present-day ceiling is obviously lower.

*NOTE: Deleted rest of the article to save space and not relevant to Thunder discussion*

----------


## BoulderSooner

per that list the thunder collective owner ship   is the 3rd richest in the league  ..

----------


## jn1780

Its more of a question of should they pay the tax.  Financially it may make more sense to have a mediocre team for a few years while waiting for new opportunities to open up. They would probably doing Westbrook a favor, he won't play at his best if knows the Thunder doesn't really have a decent shot to make far in the playoffs, if they make it at all.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Its more of a question of should they pay the tax.  Financially it may make more sense to have a mediocre team for a few years while waiting for new opportunities to open up. They would probably doing Westbrook a favor, he won't play at his best if knows the Thunder doesn't really have a decent shot to make far in the playoffs, if they make it at all.


the spurs (maybe the best run org in the leage and for sure the best run small market team)   seem to think making the playoffs is important ..   

i dont' think we really know what the fan base reaction will be in the thunder are not competitive ..

----------


## OKCretro

Thunder trade Jerami grant to the nuggets for a 1st round pick. 
saving the thunder $39 million in salary and tax.  

guessing there will be several more trades soon

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Should be seeing Westbrook and Adams anytime now. On to the rebuilding era! 

Interesting to see if the games are as attended as in the past. OKC doesn't really know a team that doesn't play in the playoffs.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Thunder trade Jerami grant to the nuggets for a 1st round pick. 
> saving the thunder $39 million in salary and tax.  
> 
> guessing there will be several more trades soon


Yeah I think that removes any lingering doubt that we weren't going into full on rebuilding mode. No way they trade Grant for a 1st round pick straight up if they were going to attempt to make one last attempt at retooling around Westbrook.

----------


## jn1780

> the spurs (maybe the best run org in the leage and for sure the best run small market team)   seem to think making the playoffs is important ..   
> 
> i dont' think we really know what the fan base reaction will be in the thunder are not competitive ..


Agreed, its always better if the team is competitive. Is there an immediate path towards being competitive? I guess that's the question.

----------


## chuck5815

> Should be seeing Westbrook and Adams anytime now. On to the rebuilding era! 
> 
> Interesting to see if the games are as attended as in the past. OKC doesn't really know a team that doesn't play in the playoffs.


I would guess the ticket market might be a bit softer, but we're still talking about December and January in OKC. Ain't much else to do of an evening.

----------


## Easy180

Should also hear soon that Thunder games next season will be shown on The Hallmark Channel instead of Fox Sports.

----------


## dankrutka

> Do not hold your breath on it, they will have to give up an asset or a  player like Adams (Westbrook said he wants Adams to come with him)  to take Westbrook's contract


Where did Westbrook say this? I haven't seen this reported anywhere.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Where did Westbrook say this? I haven't seen this reported anywhere.


Lol, I wondered the same thing. Why would Westbrook care if anyone went with him?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I think this gets the Thunder much closer to keeping Westbrook and staying under the tax line. move Dennis Schroeder and his $17 million this year and they're in the clear.

----------


## dankrutka

I had more feels about losing Grant than PG. It reminds of the Thunder's first big trade of Jeff Green. Uncle Jeff was on of the Broington's on such a fun team and OKC fans were in the honeymoon stage. I remember pulling up ESPN.com in between my high school classes and feeling disoriented and sad to see Green traded for Perk. Anyway, some people can say that players are assets, but I'll never view them that way. I get that it's a business for players and owners, but it's not _just_ a business. The players become people you know who are often active in the community.

Anyway, on the business side, the Grant trade actually gives Presti leverage in making other deals. OKC has basically cut enough salary to be a small move away from getting under the luxury tax. That means they don't have to feel desperate about moving anyone else, including Russ. If the right deal isn't there, they can roll into the season with this team and make a move later. I do think they're still looking to make deals, but some of that pressure is off now. I think Presti will take any good deals, but he's not likely going to have to use any of his assets to unload Patterson, Schroeder, Roberson, or even Russ or Adams.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I think this gets the Thunder much closer to keeping Westbrook and staying under the tax line. move Dennis Schroeder and his $17 million this year and they're in the clear.


But the question is why would the Thunder do that? What sense does keeping Westbrook make at this point if we’re now voluntarily trading valuable pieces away for future picks? How does it make any sense for Westbrook's sake to keep him on a team that at the very best, might sneak into the 8th seed and get eliminated in the first round? 

It seems that if we were trying to keep Westbrook and stay in “win now” mode, they would’ve packaged Grant with some of the picks we got for PG and trade for another player (or kept him), not just shed salary to get under the tax.

----------


## tyeomans

My prediction is Westbrook will be gone this week.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I don't think Russ has positive trade value. His contracts means they would have to give up assets to move him. If the Thunder can get under the cap and still be a first round team (both of which I think they are close to now) the what is the need?

What if Russ doesn't want to move? Where is he going to go that will give him a realistic chance to win a title?

----------


## chuck5815

> I don't think Russ has positive trade value. His contracts means they would have to give up assets to move him. If the Thunder can get under the cap and still be a first round team (both of which I think they are close to now) the what is the need?
> 
> What if Russ doesn't want to move? Where is he going to go that will give him a realistic chance to win a title?


I think if he went somewhere like Miami, he'd have a decent shot of winning the East or at least getting to the Eastern Conference finals. That conference is straight garbage with the exception of Milwaukee and Phila.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I think this gets the Thunder much closer to keeping Westbrook and staying under the tax line. move Dennis Schroeder and his $17 million this year and they're in the clear.


I wonder though if Westbrook might want out at this point. He had no chance now of being around long enough to win a championship with the Thunder.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I think if he went somewhere like Miami, he'd have a decent shot of winning the East or at least getting to the Eastern Conference finals. That conference is straight garbage with the exception of Milwaukee and Phila.


boston and indy disagree    as does toronto and the nets

----------


## jn1780

> I think if he went somewhere like Miami, he'd have a decent shot of winning the East or at least getting to the Eastern Conference finals. That conference is straight garbage with the exception of Milwaukee and Phila.


If he wants out, there is PR value in trying to trade him. Thunder doesnt want to be known as the team that keeps players against their will during  their good years when hopes of being competitive are slim. That could scare off free agents.

----------


## dankrutka

> I think this gets the Thunder much closer to keeping Westbrook and staying under the tax line. move Dennis Schroeder and his $17 million this year and they're in the clear.


I think the Thunder would love to move Schroeder at this point, but I don't think they'll want to attach assets to get it done. Despite Russ' massive contract, there *might* be a team that'll provide something of value in return. I definitely would accept Winslow and their recent pick Herro (who hasn't signed his deal yet, which means he can be moved). Again, I think the reason Grant was moved is because he cut salary and brought back an asset. I think that's going to continue to be the Thunder's plan going forward.

----------


## chuck5815

> boston and indy disagree    as does toronto and the nets


Those teams will all be perfectly mediocre next year with the possible exception of Boston. And even they seem to be spiraling out of control.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Russ is the King of OKC. He has probably already been measured for the stature, and knows exactly where it's going to be placed. He can't find a more accommodating team to go to. He has spent his adult life here. 

I think when he signed the first extension after KD left his lot was cast.

----------


## OkiePoke

I'm fine with RW going to another team only if he wants to move. I would hope Presti would help RW go to where he wants. He did such great things for our organization that we should show some loyalty (yes, I know) even if that means trading him somewhere he may win a ring.

----------


## Laramie

*
Thunder Trade Jerami Grant to the Denver Nuggets:*  https://kfor.com/2019/07/08/thunder-...enver-nuggets/

----------


## jn1780

> I'm fine with RW going to another team only if he wants to move. I would hope Presti would help RW go to where he wants. He did such great things for our organization that we should show some loyalty (yes, I know) even if that means trading him somewhere he may win a ring.


Yes, only if he wants to.  He still fills seats at the Chesapeake. I think that's worth something.

----------


## sooner88

Alec Burks is signing with GSW on a one-year deal after we allowed him to re-evaluate after PG trade.

----------


## gopokes88

> Yes, only if he wants to.  He still fills seats at the Chesapeake. I think that's worth something.


He has that right, but I think he's thinking legacy and wants a change. Never out of the 1st round without KD is brutal. 

When he comes back, they'll need a TO for the length of that ovation.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I wonder if Donovan will hang for the duration of his one year remaining contract.

----------


## Mel

Interesting story. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nba...cid=spartandhp

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Here's my theory-

2016: Assistant coach Monty Williams wife dies in a car crash, children injured. Co-owner and founder Aubrey McClendon dies in a car crash. Conference Finals loss to the Warriors. KD Leaves for the Warriors. All this is in 6 months.
Somewhere around that time Clay Bennett is diagnosed with the life threatening cancer that no one will discuss.

This is where the team went all in to win a title before Bennett died. No expense spared. The window is only a couple years before the repeater tax puts the Thunder near $300 in payroll. The effort fails. April 24th 2019 Sam Presti starts talking to other GMs about trading Russ and/or PG, as well as anyone else on the roster. There is no action on Russ.

Russ will stay a few more years. He might retire here.

----------


## okatty

^I don't believe Presti was talking about trading PG and Russ on your timeline.   I believe the PG trade request came out of nowhere just like they are saying and that is what changed everything.     As much as I'd love Russ to stay here and retire, I think there is little chance of that.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

NBA GMs talk to each other constantly about every player on every roster. They are paid a king's ransom to explore every possibility. I'm not saying they were shopping Russ or PG, but discussions were happening. 
There is no market for Russ this year and maybe not next. His contract is HUGE. And don't forget the Thunder still needs to sell tickets, luxury boxes and merchandise. Russ does that here better than any possible alternative. Russ and Steven Adams will still make us in the playoff mix and selling tix.

----------


## chuck5815

> Here's my theory-
> 
> 2016: Assistant coach Monty Williams wife dies in a car crash, children injured. Co-owner and founder Aubrey McClendon dies in a car crash. Conference Finals loss to the Warriors. KD Leaves for the Warriors. All this is in 6 months.
> Somewhere around that time Clay Bennett is diagnosed with the life threatening cancer that no one will discuss.
> 
> This is where the team went all in to win a title before Bennett died. No expense spared. The window is only a couple years before the repeater tax puts the Thunder near $300 in payroll. The effort fails. April 24th 2019 Sam Presti starts talking to other GMs about trading Russ and/or PG, as well as anyone else on the roster. There is no action on Russ.
> 
> *Russ will stay a few more years. He might retire here.*


I don't think so. Russ is a competitor. I doubt he is content to ride out the next few years as the #8 or #9 seed in the West. Much better odds that he ends up in Miami with Jimmy Butler, Pat Riley, and Company.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

How does he get there? How does Miami pay him $171 million over the next 4 years while they are hard capped now? Their 2021 cap & luxury tax bill could total $350 million. 
Russ might want to leave and we would be happy to help him. But he is too loyal to demand we give up half the PG trade bounty and take back 3 players. Which is what it will take to move Russ.

----------


## okatty

> NBA GMs talk to each other constantly about every player on every roster. They are paid a king's ransom to explore every possibility. I'm not saying they were shopping Russ or PG, but discussions were happening. 
> There is no market for Russ this year and maybe not next. His contract is HUGE. And don't forget the Thunder still needs to sell tickets, luxury boxes and merchandise. Russ does that here better than any possible alternative. Russ and Steven Adams will still make us in the playoff mix and selling tix.


The reports yesterday were that Presti was overwhelmed with discussions about Russ.   I wish you were right and would love to see Russ back (I have 6 season tickets).  But I feel sure that is not the way this is going to go.  There is absolutely a market for Russ and his contract.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> How does he get there? How does Miami pay him $171 million over the next 4 years while they are hard capped now? Their 2021 cap & luxury tax bill could total $350 million. 
> Russ might want to leave and we would be happy to help him. But he is too loyal to demand we give up half the PG trade bounty and take back 3 players. Which is what it will take to move Russ.


it will not take any assetts to move russ ..

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I have never heard that before. You have any idea how that could happen? Honest question.

About Presti being overwhelmed with discussion-I can't really recall the last time we ever heard any rumor about a Presti move that panned out. Seems like every move the Thunder make is a total shock, doesn't it?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> How does he get there? How does Miami pay him $171 million over the next 4 years while they are hard capped now? Their 2021 cap & luxury tax bill could total $350 million. 
> Russ might want to leave and we would be happy to help him. But he is too loyal to demand we give up half the PG trade bounty and take back 3 players. Which is what it will take to move Russ.


all they have to do is trade the same money out (essentially 1 dollar more out than in)     and they can get westbrook

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I have never heard that before. You have any idea how that could happen? Honest question.
> 
> About Presti being overwhelmed with discussion-I can't really recall the last time we ever heard any rumor about a Presti move that panned out. Seems like every move the Thunder make is a total shock, doesn't it?


The Thunder are always very tight lipped. Other teams not so much and the national sports media really seems to think that there at least a few teams interested in acquiring Westbrook. And even if it doesn’t happen now on December 15th when all the players being traded now are eligible to be traded again Westbrook will have a lot of value to a team that’s on the brink of being championship material.

----------


## Laramie

You don't want to keep a key players who wants to be traded.  He can make a franchise pay in more ways that one.

Rebuilding the Thunder franchise process has started; can't turned back this clock.  There will be some new additions to Oklahoma City this season like Shai Gilgeous-Alexander and Danilo Gallinari.

Stay tuned...

----------


## Bill Robertson

> You don't want to keep a key players who wants to be traded.  He can make a franchise pay in more ways that one.
> 
> Rebuilding the Thunder franchise process has started; can't turned back this clock.  There will be some new additions to Oklahoma City this season like Shai Gilgeous-Alexander and Danilo Gallinari.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Its the rebuilding process that’s scary. My Miami Dolphins have been rebuilding since the mid 70s.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Also, the 1st round draft picks we got for PG are likely to be at the back of the 1st round. The Clippers should be very good for the next few years. Two of the picks are from the Heat but that’s a likely place for Westbrook to end up so they could also be pretty good for the next few years. And Presti does not have a very good record drafting low level draft picks. Top ten, yes. 25th or so and lower, no!

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I am not saying keep Russ if he wants to be traded. I AM saying that Russ isn't gonna move just to move. And the national media needs to fill space and time right now during the slowest sports news period of the year. The moves being talked about now aren't good fits, IMO. It is just the media talking to a couple agents and assistant GMs and asking them who might work? "League sources" can be anybody and everybody.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Also, the 1st round draft picks we got for PG are likely to be at the back of the 1st round. The Clippers should be very good for the next few years. Two of the picks are from the Heat but that’s a likely place for Westbrook to end up so they could also be pretty good for the next few years. And Presti does not have a very good record drafting low level draft picks. Top ten, yes. 25th or so and lower, no!


we have no idea if either kawahi or PG will be on the clippers in 3 years ... 

picks in 22-26 could be any number of positions

----------


## dankrutka

> How does he get there? How does Miami pay him $171 million over the next 4 years while they are hard capped now? Their 2021 cap & luxury tax bill could total $350 million. 
> Russ might want to leave and we would be happy to help him. But he is too loyal to demand we give up half the PG trade bounty and take back 3 players. Which is what it will take to move Russ.


It's very simple. They trade equal contracts back. Miami has plenty of them to make the deal work.

----------


## sooner88

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bryanto.../#667a02467c61

----------


## king183

> Also, the 1st round draft picks we got for PG are likely to be at the back of the 1st round. The Clippers should be very good for the next few years. Two of the picks are from the Heat but thats a likely place for Westbrook to end up so they could also be pretty good for the next few years. And Presti does not have a very good record drafting low level draft picks. Top ten, yes. 25th or so and lower, no!


Can you--or someone-- let me know which GM has "a very good record drafting low level draft picks"?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Here's my theory-
> 
> 2016: Assistant coach Monty Williams wife dies in a car crash, children injured. Co-owner and founder Aubrey McClendon dies in a car crash. Conference Finals loss to the Warriors. KD Leaves for the Warriors. All this is in 6 months.
> Somewhere around that time Clay Bennett is diagnosed with the life threatening cancer that no one will discuss.
> 
> This is where the team went all in to win a title before Bennett died. No expense spared. The window is only a couple years before the repeater tax puts the Thunder near $300 in payroll. The effort fails. April 24th 2019 Sam Presti starts talking to other GMs about trading Russ and/or PG, as well as anyone else on the roster. There is no action on Russ.
> 
> Russ will stay a few more years. He might retire here.


Except that the whole point of trading Harden in 2013 was so that they would avoid paying the luxury tax & repeater tax for 3 more years and go all in with Russ & KD in their primes on their next contracts in 2016. They wanted the flexibility to add pieces around them at that point which they had and were trying to do with Oladipo (and likely Al Horford had KD signed). They were planning to go all in between 2016 and 2022 the whole time, KD just blew it up and they ended up trying with PG instead with fewer assets and a Western conference dominated by the team that KD went to. 

If KD had stayed, the teams from 2016 to now would've been really good. Starting 5 likely would've been Russ, Roberson, KD, Horford, and Adams with some combo of Oladipo, Sabonis, Kanter, (Grant or ilyasova), Abrines, Dion Waiters (likely had KD stayed), and Cam Payne coming off the bench. That's a championship caliber roster.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> It's very simple. They trade equal contracts back. Miami has plenty of them to make the deal work.


Yeah, we know it's that simple. Tell me what 3 (minimum) players making over 12 million a year are Miami gonna give up? Since, at that salary, they will be rotation players. Then who we gonna jettison to get the roster down to 15? Then how we gonna win games and sell tickets?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Also, the 1st round draft picks we got for PG are likely to be at the back of the 1st round. The Clippers should be very good for the next few years. Two of the picks are from the Heat but thats a likely place for Westbrook to end up so they could also be pretty good for the next few years. And Presti does not have a very good record drafting low level draft picks. Top ten, yes. 25th or so and lower, no!


Who knows how long the PG & Kwahi deal will last? PG & Kawhi have had health issues on and off (Including PG right now) so there's a chance that it never fully materializes much like the Russ & PG paring didn't. I think the most likely scenario is that Presti uses all those picks and assets to trade up in the next 2 or 3 drafts depending on the talent.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Can you--or someone-- let me know which GM has "a very good record drafting low level draft picks"?


That's my question for everyone screaming to fire Presti. In addition, name one GM with a better draft track record who we could actually hire that would be a better fit to rebuild the team.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Except that the whole point of trading Harden in 2013 was so that they would avoid paying the luxury tax & repeater tax for 3 more years and go all in with Russ & KD in their primes on their next contracts in 2016. They wanted the flexibility to add pieces around them at that point which they had and were trying to do with Oladipo (and likely Al Horford had KD signed). They were planning to go all in between 2016 and 2022 the whole time, KD just blew it up and they ended up trying with PG instead with fewer assets and a Western conference dominated by the team that KD went to. 
> 
> If KD had stayed, the teams from 2016 to now would've been really good. Starting 5 likely would've been Russ, Roberson, KD, Horford, and Adams with some combo of Oladipo, Sabonis, Kanter, (Grant or ilyasova), Abrines, Dion Waiters (likely had KD stayed), and Cam Payne coming off the bench. That's a championship caliber roster.


I would not assume the reason for the Harden trade applied in 2016. The Thunder is always moving and adapting.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Yeah, we know it's that simple. Tell me what 3 (minimum) players making over 12 million a year are Miami gonna give up? Since, at that salary, they will be rotation players. Then who we gonna jettison to get the roster down to 15? Then how we gonna win games and sell tickets?


I don't think they are that worried about selling tickets next year. They've already sold the season tickets and understand that ticket sales may be lighter over the next few years for the greater good long term. Same thing happened between 2006-2009, they traded away the high salary assets to get under the cap and out of mediocrity, got 3 seasons worth of top 5 picks, and rebuilt the team. They knew the ticket sales have potential to take a dive for a few years during the rebuilding phase and have been prepared to take the hit...it's just coming a year or two earlier than they planned. 

Being mediocre just to sell tickets doesn't make any sense anyway. They don't want to be the Knicks. Why would they want to be anything other than terrible for the next year or two and risk hurting our draft position?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I would not assume the reason for the Harden trade applied in 2016. The Thunder is always moving and adapting.


I'm not assuming anything. That is well known and 100% the reason they traded Harden in 2013 and didn't just resign him to go for it between 2013-2016. Ended up being a mistake since TV revenues increased the cap after that, injuries ruined each of their chances to win after 2013 and KD leaving ruined their chance to do it between 2016-2022. No doubt at all that they traded him to duck the cap, avoid the repeater tax and make themselves flexible to put the team in position to win long term during KD & Russ's primes.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Man, this is a great thread! I was afraid it was gonna hibernate after nothing happening the last couple days.

I am straight up honest when I say I have never heard the reason for trading Harden in 2013 was anything more than avoiding the tax, and hoping good things came around.

What we know now is they have done business both ways, and they both blowed up.

----------


## okatty

This might should go in the NBA thread but I thought it was interesting that Kawhi's deal was just two years with a player option.  He now matches PG.  So after two years at Clips they can go as a package deal somewhere else or re-up.   Kawhi could have taken a huge 4-5 year deal but passed on that.

----------


## gopokes88

> This might should go in the NBA thread but I thought it was interesting that Kawhi's deal was just two years with a player option.  He now matches PG.  So after two years at Clips they can go as a package deal somewhere else or re-up.   Kawhi could have taken a huge 4-5 year deal but passed on that.


Everyone screaming THOSE CLIPS PICKS WILL BE IN THE 20s

*checks notes* clips have a guaranteed 2 year window. 

They might be in the 20s but as fast this league moves, there’s a chance they’re also high lottery.

----------


## snark0leptic

> This might should go in the NBA thread but I thought it was interesting that Kawhi's deal was just two years with a player option.  He now matches PG.  So after two years at Clips they can go as a package deal somewhere else or re-up.   Kawhi could have taken a huge 4-5 year deal but passed on that.


I believe whenever he has a chance to opt out after two years, he'll have 10 years NBA experience and can sign for a decent amount more as a max contract than if he had signed the max this off-season.

----------


## dankrutka

> Yeah, we know it's that simple. Tell me what 3 (minimum) players making over 12 million a year are Miami gonna give up? Since, at that salary, they will be rotation players. Then who we gonna jettison to get the roster down to 15? Then how we gonna win games and sell tickets?


There are plenty of combinations and Miami has several bad contracts themselves that they would love to get rid of, which is why they make sense as a trade partner. They'd basically be trading bad contracts, but getting a marketable superstar back. You start with Goran Dragic at $19,217,900 (expiring & he might go to a third team) and Justise Winslow at $13,000 (good, young player) and you're already almost there at $32,217,900. There are a variety of options at this point. OKC could try to get some combination of rookie Tyler Herro ($3,640,200), Meyers Leonard ($11,286,517), or Kelly Olynyk ($11,667,886) and trade back some of their contracts (e.g., Patterson at $5 million or Roberson at $10 million) to make contracts work. Yes, Miami will have to give up a couple players/picks of value or OKC wouldn't do it. The dream Miami package includes Herro, Winslow, Adebayo, and/or picks.

----------


## dankrutka

> Everyone screaming THOSE CLIPS PICKS WILL BE IN THE 20s
> 
> *checks notes* clips have a guaranteed 2 year window. 
> 
> They might be in the 20s but as fast this league moves, there’s a chance they’re also high lottery.


Kawhi will be 35 and PG 36 when the Thunder get the *first* Clippers pick. That duo might already be done by the first pick much less the second and third ones. Those could be great picks. Also, people forget that these trades will allow OKC to turn their own picks into top picks.

----------


## GISinOK

> Kawhi will be 35 and PG 36 when the Thunder get the *first* Clippers pick. That duo might already be done by the first pick much less the second and third ones. Those could be great picks. Also, people forget that these trades will allow OKC to turn their own picks into top picks.


Won't they be that age when we get the *last* pick?

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I would not assume the reason for the Harden trade applied in 2016. The Thunder is always moving and adapting.


I would in the aspect that none of the thunder picks that they got for Harden ended up panning out relative to the picks they used to get KD/Russ/Harden.

----------


## dankrutka

> Won't they be that age when we get the *last* pick?


Yeah, my bad. Disregard my last post. Don't know what I was thinking. But, those two may still not be on the team or they could have an injury or... overanalyzing these picks is pointless because if we've learned one thing: things in the NBA change.

----------


## dankrutka

> I would in the aspect that none of the thunder picks that they got for Harden ended up panning out relative to the picks they used to get KD/Russ/Harden.


The Thunder drafted Steven Adams with one of the two Harden picks. That was by far the best asset they received and very good value. The problems with that trade (it should have never happened and was stupid; there's no defending it) on the return were that Jeremy Lamb didn't pan out (even though he's turned into a decent role player finally) as the Thunder must have projected him as more than what he was.

----------


## dankrutka

The Heat just signed their 2019 draft pick Tyler Herro, which means he can't be traded for 30 days. To me, he was the best asset Miami had. The best players they have available now are Winslow and Adebayo, and either a future pick or waiving protections on their pick we own. That's not too enticing anymore, but the reality is that a Westbrook trade may not be...

----------


## gopokes88

> The Heat just signed their 2019 draft pick Tyler Herro, which means he can't be traded for 30 days. To me, he was the best asset Miami had. The best players they have available now are Winslow and Adebayo, and either a future pick or waiving protections on their pick we own. That's not too enticing anymore, but the reality is that a Westbrook trade may not be...


There isn’t a rush to trade Westbrook and it might be a tactic by Pat Riley. 

Presti can fleece most GMs in a trade but Riley is def on his level.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> The Heat just signed their 2019 draft pick Tyler Herro, which means he can't be traded for 30 days. To me, he was the best asset Miami had. The best players they have available now are Winslow and Adebayo, and either a future pick or waiving protections on their pick we own. That's not too enticing anymore, but the reality is that a Westbrook trade may not be...


30 days from now is still way before the season starts.

----------


## chuck5815

> Yeah, we know it's that simple. *Tell me what 3 (minimum) players making over 12 million a year are Miami gonna give up?* Since, at that salary, they will be rotation players. Then who we gonna jettison to get the roster down to 15? Then how we gonna win games and sell tickets?


i think it's rather likely that any Westbrook trade, at this time, would involve 3 teams. a deal with the Heat and Hawks would probably work since the Hawks do have some cap space to work with, allowing them to absorb a Heat contract or two.

----------


## Teo9969

> Everyone screaming THOSE CLIPS PICKS WILL BE IN THE 20s
> 
> *checks notes* clips have a guaranteed 2 year window. 
> 
> They might be in the 20s but as fast this league moves, there’s a chance they’re also high lottery.


Certainly nothing is guaranteed. I also wondered if that was part of the reason for shipping Grant off for what I thought was relatively cheap. If you make the West strong for the next 3 or 4 years, you force the Clips to go all in while they have Kwahi and PG13. I think every team is learning from OKC's misfortune: You can't plan for the future anymore if you have a shot to win it all and there are a lot of teams in the running now that will absolutely put their franchises in the tank for the majority of the 20s as they mortgage the future trying to get a title.

You just hope the next time we're in a good position, we just go for it...if they're 23, they're 23. Really sucks the salary cap spike didn't hit one year earlier, but that was really the whole problem for the Thunder. If the TV deal had been made one-year earlier, they would have seen that Harden was going to be a dirt cheap contract the same way Golden State got to pay Klay Thompson dirt cheap.

Golden State benefitted the very most and OKC got screwed the most by father time.

----------


## gopokes88

I promise all of you Sam Presti learned a bunch of things from that run and if he gets lightening in a bottle he’ll hit the gas and seize the 3-4 year window. That was his mistake viewing it as a decade window. Players now view it as a 3-4 window with one team, and move onto the next team for another 3-4.

----------


## Laramie

> *I don't think they are that worried about selling tickets next year. They've already sold the season tickets and understand that ticket sales may be lighter over the next few years for the greater good long term.* Same thing happened between 2006-2009, they traded away the high salary assets to get under the cap and out of mediocrity, got 3 seasons worth of top 5 picks, and rebuilt the team. They knew the ticket sales have potential to take a dive for a few years during the rebuilding phase and have been prepared to take the hit...it's just coming a year or two earlier than they planned. 
> 
> Being mediocre just to sell tickets doesn't make any sense anyway. They don't want to be the Knicks. Why would they want to be anything other than terrible for the next year or two and risk hurting our draft position?


They may have already met their renewal goal for this season or close to it.  We're a one major league market with 1.4 million metropolitan area, 400,000 excess of what's needed to support a top 4 major league tier sport.




> A surprisingly high percentage of the Oklahoma City Thunder’s 14,000 season tickets are sold to Tulsa County residents. Approximately 1,000 of those tickets are purchased by Tulsans.


IIRC, the season tickets capped out at 14,000:   https://www.tulsaworld.com/sports/bi...68722181e.html

*Longest Active NBA Sellout Streaks
*as of 11/11/18* 

Team_____________________________________Start Date________Streak
20,013 - Dallas Mavericks...........................02/15/01.................761
19,640 - Miami Heat....................................04/23/10.................394
18,203 - Oklahoma City Thunder...............02/22/11.................359  (382 ending 2019)
19,596 - Golden State Warriors..................12/18/12.................310
Notice: OKC is the only small market franchise among the 4 active sellout streaks.

----------


## okatty

Trade might not happen until later in the year - December is when the FA’s who just signed can be traded so more assets hit the market then.   We are on pins and needles but it could happen tonight or at year end (or not at all as has been stated).

----------


## Jersey Boss

> They may have already met their renewal goal for this season or close to it.  We're a one major league market with 1.4 million metropolitan area, 400,000 excess of what's needed to support a top 4 major league tier sport.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, the season tickets capped out at 14,000:   https://www.tulsaworld.com/sports/bi...68722181e.html
> 
> *Longest Active NBA Sellout Streaks
> *as of 11/11/18* 
> 
> ...


It should be a buyers market in the resale mkt. next season.

----------


## okatty

There hasn’t been a great resale market for a number of the weaker games historically.  But the bigger games have always garnered pretty strong demand and this year there will be more teams with players people want to see.  Lakers and Clips are obvious, but NO will be a draw simply because of Zion.  Warriors with Steph and Draymond is a show regardless of no KD and an injured Clay.   Denver and Utah will be very good teams and Kings and Hawks have some local talent people want to see.   No question that if Thunder is good, the demand is better - but if Thunder is mediocre the incoming teams will help bolster demand for quite a few of the games.   And, if Russ is still on the team it is a still one of the best shows in the NBA night in and night out.

----------


## Laramie

Russell Westbrook had a torn ligament in his finger repaired and also had an "elective" procedure done on his right knee during this offseason--the same knee he had trouble with following the torn Meniscus.

Old injuries sometimes resurface later on in life.  Just how much an old injury affects Westbrook, we'll never know.   My observation on Westbrook is he doesn't possess the bounce & spring he had 6 years ago--mileage may be taking a toll on the joints he needs intact to be effective.

----------


## chuck5815

> There hasn’t been a great resale market for a number of the weaker games historically.  But the bigger games have always garnered pretty strong demand and this year there will be more teams with players people want to see.  Lakers and Clips are obvious, but NO will be a draw simply because of Zion.  Warriors with Steph and Draymond is a show regardless of no KD and an injured Clay.   Denver and Utah will be very good teams and Kings and Hawks have some local talent people want to see.   No question that if Thunder is good, the demand is better - but if Thunder is mediocre the incoming teams will help bolster demand for quite a few of the games.   And, if Russ is still on the team it is a still one of the best shows in the NBA night in and night out.


very good points. and the 76ers, Celtics, Trailblazers, and Bucks—among others—will have a decent amount of star power. Definitely nice to see the talent distributed a bit more evenly amongst the teams, even if ours isn’t a beneficiary of the trend.

----------


## kukblue1

I'm a season ticket holder Loud City and I'm excited this year about going and seeing some of the teams mentioned above.  Last few years it's been GSW and really nothing else.  Excited this year for Lakers, Clippers, Warriors, Nuggets, Sixers, Celtics,  few others.  That being said I have a list of teams I probably won't be going too especially if they are during the week.  Suns, Grizzlies, Bulls, Cavs, Hornets, Wizards. Magic.  That arena I'm afraid is going to seem empty for those teams.  Cold January night or maybe OU game on if it's a Saturday it will be empty.

----------


## okatty

Article from Miami Herald today...

https://www.miamiherald.com/sports/s...231883203.html

----------


## Jake

Aubrey McClendon's 22% stake in the team is up for sale.

Honestly surprised it wasn't sold sooner.

----------


## sooner88

It'll be fun to watch all the other good teams in the NBA, but it definitely is frustrating to cough up thousands for seats (including a bump in tickets) assuming we're going to be a contender. It was hard to give away tickets to mediocre teams last season, this year will be even worse.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Aubrey McClendon's 22% stake in the team is up for sale.
> 
> Honestly surprised it wasn't sold sooner.


Damn, selling low.

----------


## kukblue1

> It'll be fun to watch all the other good teams in the NBA, but it definitely is frustrating to cough up thousands for seats (including a bump in tickets) assuming we're going to be a contender. It was hard to give away tickets to mediocre teams last season, this year will be even worse.


Yep you won't even be able to give away tickets to the teams I mentioned above this year.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Damn, selling low.


How so?

----------


## OKCRT

> How so?


Lets start a go me fund and buy that 22%

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Lets start a go me fund and buy that 22%


It would not surprise me if the other owners might want to up thier %

----------


## Jake

Let's all pitch in a little money and have a sorta of Green Bay Packers situation where the team is "community owned."

----------


## ShadowStrings

Westbrook to the Rockets for Chris Paul and draft picks.

----------


## BB37

> Westbrook to the Rockets for Chris Paul and draft picks.


Yep, ESPN reporting Russ to HOU for CP3 and first round draft picks in 2024 & 2026 plus pick swaps in 2021 & 2025. 

Matt Pinto’s head just exploded.

----------


## dcsooner

Really dislike this move, really. What are we, the Houston Rockets farm team?

----------


## Teo9969

Wow...it's 100% totally over.

Russ was the last of the original Thunder players...how...I don't know...fitting(?)...that it happens for Chris Paul, who is the first star that ever graced the OKC stage.

----------


## Laramie

> Westbrook to the Rockets for Chris Paul and draft picks.


*Welcome Back!*

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I just watched Isiah Thomas talk about how Chris Paul won’t want to play for the Thunder. Hope he’s wrong. 
CP3 might be a pain, but he is the president of the players union, IIRC. And he might be at a place in his career where he could be okay playing and mentoring

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I just watched Isiah Thomas talk about how Chris Paul won’t want to play for the Thunder. Hope he’s wrong. 
> CP3 might be a pain, but he is the president of the players union, IIRC. And he might be at a place in his career where he could be okay playing and mentoring


Who cares? He’ll be traded.

----------


## floyd the barber

With McClendon's stake up for sale and this team going to be trash, is there a chance the Thunder move back to Seattle?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> With McClendon's stake up for sale and this team going to be trash, is there a chance the Thunder move back to Seattle?


No

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Who cares? He’ll be traded.



Where? How?

----------


## Teo9969

Presti continuing to load off talent to West contenders for less than what he may be able to get elsewhere. With several young Eastern conference teams who will continue to become major players as well as a future asset depleted Western Conference, it almost looks like he is trying to flip the balance of power to the East and force major Western Conference players to go all in for 2020-2022 Finals runs before they all drop off and the pick haul becomes worth substantially more than it looks like it's worth today.

Presti does seem arrogant enough to think that if he couldn't make the long-game work out the 1st time, he can make it work out the 2nd time.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I don’t see that at all

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Looks  to me that he put together (with CP3 and current set up) a 38 to 43 win team that should be watchable and competitive, picked up 8 first round picks and got under the repeater tax

----------


## PhiAlpha

> With McClendon's stake up for sale and this team going to be trash, is there a chance the Thunder move back to Seattle?


Christ...no

----------


## chuck5815

> Here's my theory-
> 
> 2016: Assistant coach Monty Williams wife dies in a car crash, children injured. Co-owner and founder Aubrey McClendon dies in a car crash. Conference Finals loss to the Warriors. KD Leaves for the Warriors. All this is in 6 months.
> Somewhere around that time Clay Bennett is diagnosed with the life threatening cancer that no one will discuss.
> 
> This is where the team went all in to win a title before Bennett died. No expense spared. The window is only a couple years before the repeater tax puts the Thunder near $300 in payroll. The effort fails. April 24th 2019 Sam Presti starts talking to other GMs about trading Russ and/or PG, as well as anyone else on the roster. There is no action on Russ.
> 
> *Russ will stay a few more years. He might retire here.*


Where you at, big homie?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Presti continuing to load off talent to West contenders for less than what he may be able to get elsewhere. With several young Eastern conference teams who will continue to become major players as well as a future asset depleted Western Conference, it almost looks like he is trying to flip the balance of power to the East and force major Western Conference players to go all in for 2020-2022 Finals runs before they all drop off and the pick haul becomes worth substantially more than it looks like it's worth today.
> 
> Presti does seem arrogant enough to think that if he couldn't make the long-game work out the 1st time, he can make it work out the 2nd time.


What? He traded PG for what most analysts consider one of the biggest hauls of all time and traded Westbrook to one of the few teams willing to give up a significant amount of draft picks and Chris Paul who the team doesn’t owe anything to and may will also probably be able to offload. They weren’t going to trade Westbrook to a team he didn’t want to be traded to. The Miami trade would’ve hurt our draft pick next year and wouldn’t have been worth it without all of their young guys being included which they weren’t going to do.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I just watched Isiah Thomas talk about how Chris Paul wont want to play for the Thunder. Hope hes wrong. 
> CP3 might be a pain, but he is the president of the players union, IIRC. And he might be at a place in his career where he could be okay playing and mentoring


Zeke does not exactly have a history of management success.  See the CBA & KNICKS.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> What? He traded PG for what most analysts consider one of the biggest hauls of all time and traded Westbrook to one of the few teams willing to give up a significant amount of draft picks and Chris Paul who the team doesn’t owe anything to and may will also probably be able to offload.


This x 10

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Where you at, big homie?


Oh, I’m here, and I own that. Hate to see Russ leave. Like him to the Rockets better than Miami. I think it is a better real chance to compete.

----------


## okatty

Zach Lowe on trade - That is fantastic return for OKC. Cannot believe the old Thunder are all gone, and that two reunite in Houston. Rockets gave up more assets than I thought anyone would, let's see if they can make it work. Russ attacking close outs, Harden getting more spot up 3s is interesting.

----------


## chuck5815

> Oh, I’m here, and I own that. Hate to see Russ leave. Like him to the Rockets better than Miami. I think it is a better real chance to compete.


i hear that. I’m just surprised that we ended up with so many picks in this deal. Would have thought that Paul for RW was going to be closer to 1:1. In any event, I can definitely see us moving Paul in December. Maybe to someone like Minnesota.

----------


## jn1780

I guess we start watching the NCAA  for a few years now and hope that it was all worth it.

----------


## okatty

> i hear that. I’m just surprised that we ended up with so many picks in this deal. Would have thought that Paul for RW was going to be closer to 1:1. In any event, I can definitely see us moving Paul in December. Maybe to someone like Minnesota.


Or Miami right away.  They can move CP3 immediately if they chose to.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> I guess we start watching the NCAA  for a few years now and hope that it was all worth it.


This ain’t gonna be no 25 win team, IMO. They’re gonna be entertaining and competitive. Think they’ll still be working in March. not so sure about April.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Or Miami right away.  They can move CP3 immediately if they chose to.


This for sure

----------


## PhiAlpha

> This ain’t gonna be no 25 win team, IMO. They’re gonna be entertaining and competitive. Think they’ll still be working in March. not so sure about April.


Chris Paul will be gone before the season starts. Gallinari before the trade deadline and Adams next season

----------


## Teo9969

The only reason you want to look competitive now is to enhance CP3's value for a trade. There's no reason to try and make the playoffs because we really just need some lottery picks at this point. Presti has shown a pretty good track record in the lottery but hasn't done much with picks in the 20s and beyond.

----------


## Teo9969

> Chris Paul will be gone before the season starts. Gallinari before the trade deadline and Adams next season


Thinking Paul might end up starting the season in OKC. Not many trade partners at this point and why send Paul and picks to the Heat if it chances damaging that pick. Miami might end up just wallowing for the next two years since they've failed to get any Top 15 talent since Lebron left.

----------


## mugofbeer

What have they accumulated?  Like 15 1st Round draft picks?  I do hope they look to the Nuggets as a way to build a quality, competitive team.  They play the type of ball the players and the fans love and collected players to fit the style.  Maybe they'll be last place this year and get the top pick!

----------


## dankrutka

> Chris Paul will be gone before the season starts. Gallinari before the trade deadline and Adams next season


Yes, yes, maybe. I think there's a chance the Thunder keep Adams. He's only 25 so he can grow with a young team. 

Two quick points. The notion OKC's owners would sell the team because they're below .500 for the first time in a decade is, well, ignorant. Moreover, the notion OKC fans are going to abandon the team is also silly. Have you been to other cities? It's not like OKC's games. There are tons of empty seats. Yes, there will be more empty seats, but it's fine and totally normal. But the Thunder are still the only show in town and will do find. And, guess, what low expectations can make for fun times too. Embrace the young guys. I'm excited for Shai Gilgeous-Alexander. He's got a lot of talent. 

But, yeah, I agree. Gallo and CP3 are likely getting traded, but it may not happen until December or February. Presti wants another asset: high draft picks. And you don't get those by winning. OKC is going to try to lose games this season. It's the smart thing to do. There's no point in fighting for the 8 seed with the direction of the franchise. And I'm excited. Presti has positioned OKC for an incredible rebuild with what he's done.

----------


## dankrutka

> The only reason you want to look competitive now is to enhance CP3's value for a trade.


Bingo. This is why you want CP3, Gallo, Schroeder, and even Patterson to play and play well... to increase their trade value. My one concern: CP3 looked oooolllllllddddd last season. I hope he was dealing with injuries because I remember saying that he looked done as a productive player.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Don't we owe our 1st round pick this year to the Sixers from the Grant trade? I know it was lottery protected, so even more reason not to make the playoffs this season.

----------


## Quicker

> Don't we owe our 1st round pick this year to the Sixers from the Grant trade? I know it was lottery protected, so even more reason not to make the playoffs this season.


It’s top 20 protected. I’d call that a pretty safe bet.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Yes, yes, maybe. I think there's a chance the Thunder keep Adams. He's only 25 so he can grow with a young team. 
> 
> Two quick points. *The notion OKC's owners would sell the team because they're below .500 for the first time in a decade is, well, ignorant. Moreover, the notion OKC fans are going to abandon the team is also silly. Have you been to other cities? It's not like OKC's games. There are tons of empty seats. Yes, there will be more empty seats, but it's fine and totally normal. But the Thunder are still the only show in town and will do find. And, guess, what low expectations can make for fun times too. Embrace the young guys. I'm excited for Shai Gilgeous-Alexander. He's got a lot of talent.* 
> 
> But, yeah, I agree. Gallo and CP3 are likely getting traded, but it may not happen until December or February. Presti wants another asset: high draft picks. And you don't get those by winning. OKC is going to try to lose games this season. It's the smart thing to do. There's no point in fighting for the 8 seed with the direction of the franchise. And I'm excited. Presti has positioned OKC for an incredible rebuild with what he's done.


Exactly. It’s hilarious to hear all the chicken litttles out there right now that seriously think the team’s future here is in jeopardy because they are rebuilding for the first time since moving here.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Presti continuing to load off talent to West contenders for less than what he may be able to get elsewhere. With several young Eastern conference teams who will continue to become major players as well as a future asset depleted Western Conference, it almost looks like he is trying to flip the balance of power to the East and force major Western Conference players to go all in for 2020-2022 Finals runs before they all drop off and the pick haul becomes worth substantially more than it looks like it's worth today.
> 
> Presti does seem arrogant enough to think that if he couldn't make the long-game work out the 1st time, he can make it work out the 2nd time.


the long game did work the first time   the thunder have the 2nd most wins in the last decade ..  

the long game will also work the second time

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Bingo. This is why you want CP3, Gallo, Schroeder, and even Patterson to play and play well... to increase their trade value. My one concern: CP3 looked oooolllllllddddd last season. I hope he was dealing with injuries because I remember saying that he looked done as a productive player.


CP3 will likely not be on the thunder before next monday ..

----------


## Laramie

.
*Farewell*




*Mr. Tenacity* 
.

----------


## dcsooner

> .
> *Farewell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr. Tenacity* 
> .


This one hurts. Feel like we’re a farm team for the Houston Rockets. Keep giving them great players

----------


## PhiAlpha

> This one hurts. Feel like we’re a farm team for the Houston Rockets. Keep giving them great players


It does but it was a good return and the front office did right by Russ so it feels like a win/win. The draft picks without having to give anything up are a win. I feel like Chris Paul is a slightly more trade-able asset since the team doesn't feel like it owes him anything and he plays more like a traditional point guard. Age and health are definitely a concern but a doormat or fringe contender will be dumb or desperate enough to take him in exchange for high priced expiring contracts at minimum...which can be traded again. If we can't trade him, his more traditional style of play will make the transition and rebuilding of the team easier.

----------


## Laramie

> It does but it was a good return and the front office did right by Russ so it feels like a win/win. The draft picks without having to give anything up are a win. I feel like Chris Paul is a slightly more trade-able asset since the team doesn't feel like it owes him anything and he plays more like a traditional point guard. Age and health are definitely a concern but a doormat or fringe contender will be dumb or desperate enough to take him in exchange for high priced expiring contracts at minimum...which can be traded again. If we can't trade him, his more traditional style of play will make the transition and rebuilding of the team easier.


Excellent point, Chris can be a great mentor for Shai Gilgeous-Alexander (Kentucky), a  6' 6"  point guard, 21 years old.  This young man has the potential to be a traditional PG who has 3 more inches than Westbrook   :Big Grin:  (in height); who better to bring him along than Chris Paul.

Chris Paul played his the first years of his NBA career as a member of the New Orleans-Oklahoma City Hornets.  Let's retire CP3 & Westbrooks' numbers in the rafters of The Peake.

----------


## Anonymous.

It is going to be tough to stomach rooting for the Rockets. But that man has earned his statue here. I love how the Rocket fans who have trashed Russ for the last 3 years are eating major crow now.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Chris Paul played his the first years of his NBA career as a member of the New Orleans-Oklahoma City Hornets.  Let's retire CP3 & Westbrooks' numbers in the rafters of The Peake.


If CP3 ends up retiring here maybe, but most of what I'm reading is indicating that he likely won't be here even for this season.

----------


## okatty

I agree that the high likelihood is CP3 is not in OKC this season.  Tim MacMahon on Animal today said CP3 is grumpy when hes happy much less when hes mad - I dont think think the Thunder will want him at the start of training camp.   The problem is his contract and being able to find circumstances to unload it.  Tim M is the Rockets version of Royce Young.

----------


## Laramie

He's old, clad & bald.  Didn't work out in Houston;  he's played here before--not getting any younger.

Where will CP3 Go, who wants him?

----------


## okatty

Miami maybe but they don’t seem too excited.  I suspect a draft pick or two may entice them.

----------


## Laramie

> Miami maybe but they don’t seem too excited.  I suspect a draft pick or two may entice them.


Well, got to agree.   

They thought the Thunder were going to give away Westbrook but Houston beat them to the punch.  The Rockets had something of value; Miami didn't want to trade any of their young guns to get Russell.

----------


## Laramie

*Russell Westbrook tribute video*

----------


## okatty

^Good video.   There are 10 players who are 15K points, 5K rebounds and 5K assists.   Lebron and Kobe are two, 7 are in the hall of fame and Russ is the other one.   A generational player who we got to see for 11 years.  What a treat.

----------


## dankrutka

Not sure whether CP3 is a good player to have around for SGA. Paul is a perfectionist who nags his teammates to death. No one likes playing with him.

----------


## Teo9969

To have around for a few months to one season? If you're a young star and can't find a way to take a way a lot of wisdom and value from one of the greatest players of his generation...you're going to have a tough time in your NBA career and an even tougher time in the real-world after.

If he's a cancer and you can't trade him, waiving him after this year is not a bad deal because realistically, we're not going to need cap space...it would limit the amount of bad expiring deals + picks that we can take on, but if we have good talent that is being substantially held back after this season, then write it off.

----------


## d-usa

New blue uniforms leaked. Nice look, but the fact that the leaked picture is the Westbrook uniform makes it bittersweet. Thats the only time well see his name on the new kit...

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> To have around for a few months to one season? If you're a young star and can't find a way to take a way a lot of wisdom and value from one of the greatest players of his generation...you're going to have a tough time in your NBA career and an even tougher time in the real-world after.
> 
> If he's a cancer and you can't trade him, waiving him after this year is not a bad deal because realistically, we're not going to need cap space...it would limit the amount of bad expiring deals + picks that we can take on, but if we have good talent that is being substantially held back after this season, then write it off.


I can’t imagine the Thunder waiving Chris Paul. He gonna make around $40 million a year for the last two years of his deal and the cost would be something like $12 million plus per over six years, if I got my gazindas right.

Trammel wrote today that the Thunder spent almost $90 million in luxury tax for the last two years combined. Jumping from A to Q, that $45 million a year would pay the debt service on Aubrey McClendon’s 22 percent share, since I’m guessing the team ownership structure gives the partners first right of refusal, after fair market value is determined.

----------


## okatty

They could buy him out and he can go play with his buddy King James.  But 3 years is a long time left as you say and I’d think that is a very last resort after exploring all trade options.

----------


## Laramie

We, Thunder fans will miss Russell.  Hope he doesn't come at us with a vengeance.  Nothing worse than seeing an angry Westbrook from the Western Conference story.

You will see him again as a Rockets player, and unlike Durant, I'll be cheering for Westbrook, as we endure the hurt when we feel his awesome rapture, screams of triumph and dominant personality.  You'll know what opposing teams & fans felt as we will get a double-dip of _The Beard & The Brodie_, all in one injection.

----------


## Laramie

Reminiscing about the Days of Thunder:

By the way, our maternal family reunion (Benson & Battle) was in Houston in 2016 when the Thunder led the Warriors 3 - 1.  All of the family members in Houston & Dallas were pulling for OKC; a big letdown.   

It was a difficult (shared) drive home on I-45 to Dallas and then I-35 to OKC with my boys & my brother & his son. They kept complaining about K.D's poor play.  Recall a catfish place that served up some good ole southern fried catfish just north of Dallas.  And those original fried pies we ate somewhere near the Arbuckle Mountains in southern Oklahoma.  Put on extra pounds around my waist line that took months to eliminate.  Stay out of Texas & Southern Oklahoma, the food is additive, as are our Thunder.

----------


## jn1780

> We, Thunder fans will miss Russell.  Hope he doesn't come at us with a vengeance.  Nothing worse than seeing an angry Westbrook from the West


Well he can take it up with Paul George and the Lakers if he was bitter about it. I think we did him a favor though.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I don’t know much about how the NBA cap/tax works but if I heard right a couple days ago on the radio:  The Thunder bought out Kyle Singler to have him go away. But his salary stays against the cap until his contract runs out. If that’s right then buying out Paul won’t do any good because it’s the cap space they’re after.

----------


## chuck5815

> I don’t know much about how the NBA cap/tax works but if I heard right a couple days ago on the radio:  The Thunder bought out Kyle Singler to have him go away. But his salary stays against the cap until his contract runs out. If that’s right then buying out Paul won’t do any good because it’s the cap space they’re after.


I think there are ways to amnesty/buy out players where the cap hit is either spread out over a longer period than the contract itself. I believe the rule is 2x the remaining contract years + an additional year. So, for a guy like Paul, you could theoretically waive him and take the cap hit over a 7 year period. You obviously try to trade him before going down that road.

----------


## dankrutka

We are not buying out or stretching CP3. It would be a bad move for OKC and I don’t think you can stretch that much money. It would be a disaster. There are no amnesties anymore. We’ll trade him or he’ll be with OKC. It may not be until December when new contracts can be traded, which opens a lot of options.

----------


## Snowman

> We are not buying out or stretching CP3. It would be a bad move for OKC and I don’t think you can stretch that much money. It would be a disaster. There are no amnesties anymore. We’ll trade him or he’ll be with OKC. It may not be until December when new contracts can be traded, which opens a lot of options.


If I recall correctly, one analyst said that CP3's contract would be the largest buyout in NBA history at something around 120 million this year, so that seems unlikely.

----------


## Bellaboo

> If I recall correctly, one analyst said that CP3's contract would be the largest buyout in NBA history at something around 120 million this year, so that seems unlikely.


Buyouts are negotiable, it doesn't have to be the full amount of his contract.

----------


## gopokes88

0% chance he gets bought out. Thunder arent going to pay him to play somewhere else and CP3 isnt taking the discount it would take. Hes guaranteed like $130 million and the thunder would offer like $30 million.

----------


## Laramie

All of this is complicated by the fact that CP3 had a huge contract offer he could have signed to stay on with the Clippers in 2017-18 after picking up his option.

*Chris Pauls financial trade-off*




> Nevertheless, this summer represented his chance to truly cash out and he chose to delay the truly monster checks. For reference, Paul could have received up to $201 million over five years from the Clippers and up to $149 million over four years from outside suitors had he declined his option and entered free agency.


Chris Paul Bets His NBA Career On The Rockets:  https://www.si.com/nba/2017/06/29/ch...ontract-career

----------


## Teo9969

You don't have to stretch the contract if you waive him. I agree that would be a bad choice.

Having $40M sitting on your cap but not having that player hindering the development of your future (assuming you can't trade him without sending back too many assets) is a pretty good excuse for tanking.

----------


## gopokes88

> You don't have to stretch the contract if you waive him. I agree that would be a bad choice.
> 
> Having $40M sitting on your cap but not having that player hindering the development of your future (assuming you can't trade him without sending back too many assets) is a pretty good excuse for tanking.


That’s also against nba rules. 

https://twitter.com/birdrightsnba/st...433100800?s=20

----------


## Teo9969

> That’s also against nba rules. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/birdrightsnba/st...433100800?s=20


What specifically is against the NBA rules? If you're referring to the dead cap being >15% of the future salary cap, that's only true if he's stretched. I'm saying if you can't trade him without sending back too much, waive Paul after August 31st 2020 and I don't think you'd have to stretch him at that point - I think you can elect to pay his salary as is and that 15% figure never comes into play.

I mean, I'm not a super cap expert, so I could definitely be wrong. Trading Paul for nothing would be great as well, but I just don't think anyone is going to take on that contract...especially if he doesn't start the season lighting it up.

----------


## okatty

I though the Trammel article on Russ today nailed it.....been quite a show for 11 years.   

Also, below is a portion of an article from The Athletic today that some might find interesting:

The future is whatever OKC chooses to make of it.
Which is a good time to assess the past decade of basketball in Oklahoma City.
Was it a rousing success for a small-market team, or … wildly disappointing?
The Thunder’s first post-Seattle iteration began with back-to-back-to-back drafts as good as anyone’s ever done — Durant in ’07, Westbrook in ’08, Harden in ’09. That’s three future league MVPs drafted in three years. And, over the years, Presti brought in any number of complementary players who should have been more than good enough to support them: Serge Ibaka (2008 draft), Reggie Jackson (2011 draft), Adams (2013 draft), Jeff Green (acquired in the Ray Allen trade in 2007 from Boston, when the franchise was still in Seattle), Kendrick Perkins (acquired for Green in 2011), Victor Oladipo and Domantas Sabonis (acquired from Orlando in ’16 for Ibaka), and so on. The Thunder have made the playoffs nine out of the past 10 years and won 50 games five times during that stretch.
Yet OKC made just one NBA Finals, and that was seven years ago, well before Harden became a superstar in his own right. How awful does Thunder ownership come off today, not willing to go into the luxury tax at the time to extend Harden and thus losing all of his prime — which has come with the Rockets — as a result?
The irony is, the Thunder ultimately became one of the league’s biggest luxury taxpayers — but not for its best teams, the ones that could have been playing in June multiple times.
Presti was always fighting a rear-guard action, it seemed, continually making midseason deals for younger guys who could grow with the team’s stars, he hoped. But that never happened, and the stars had to take their share of the blame as well. A young Harden was awful in the NBA Finals against Miami. Durant surrendered to hero ball in Game 6 of the West finals in 2016, when the Thunder led Golden State 3-2 and were playing at home.
The next year, after Durant left for the Warriors, Westbrook was league MVP with his historic campaign, becoming the first player since Oscar Robertson to average a triple-double during the regular season. But he came up way short against Houston in the first round of the playoffs, hoisting and hoisting long past his expiration date, with Billy Donovan unable to get him enough rest to be productive down the stretch.
But Presti soon pulled another rabbit out of the hat, trading for George when no one thought the Thunder were even possibilities to get him. They got two solid years out of George; the second was MVP-caliber. There was, it seemed, a chance at an extended and productive future without Durant.
There always seemed to be more time.
Now, of course, Oklahoma City has all the time — and draft picks — in the world. The canvas is blank. Can they paint another masterpiece, or will their next efforts fall into the remainders bin, discounted and forgotten?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

This is all an academic exercise. There is zero chance the Thunder pays Chris Paul $100 million to go away. They agonized over stretching Kyle Singler and a couple million.
Also I think Chris Paul is still the players union president, and that would send a negative message for him to settle for a buy out that had him surrender anything. Especially anything over $10 million

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> I though the Trammel article on Russ today nailed it.....been quite a show for 11 years.   
> 
> Also, below is a portion of an article from The Athletic today that some might find interesting:
> 
> The future is whatever OKC chooses to make of it.
> Which is a good time to assess the past decade of basketball in Oklahoma City.
> Was it a rousing success for a small-market team, or … wildly disappointing?
> The Thunder’s first post-Seattle iteration began with back-to-back-to-back drafts as good as anyone’s ever done — Durant in ’07, Westbrook in ’08, Harden in ’09. That’s three future league MVPs drafted in three years. And, over the years, Presti brought in any number of complementary players who should have been more than good enough to support them: Serge Ibaka (2008 draft), Reggie Jackson (2011 draft), Adams (2013 draft), Jeff Green (acquired in the Ray Allen trade in 2007 from Boston, when the franchise was still in Seattle), Kendrick Perkins (acquired for Green in 2011), Victor Oladipo and Domantas Sabonis (acquired from Orlando in ’16 for Ibaka), and so on. The Thunder have made the playoffs nine out of the past 10 years and won 50 games five times during that stretch.
> Yet OKC made just one NBA Finals, and that was seven years ago, well before Harden became a superstar in his own right. How awful does Thunder ownership come off today, not willing to go into the luxury tax at the time to extend Harden and thus losing all of his prime — which has come with the Rockets — as a result?
> ...


Do you know who wrote the story? Seems pretty harsh.

----------


## Snowman

> Do you know who wrote the story? Seems pretty harsh.


By Trammel article, they probably mean Berry Tramel, one of the longtime Daily Oklahoman sports writers.

----------


## Quicker

> Do you know who wrote the story? Seems pretty harsh.


What part seems harsh? If anything, I feel like he left out a big part of the story by not mentioning the injury’s to our best players during the years we had the best chance at competing for a championship...

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> By Trammel article, they probably mean Berry Tramel, one of the longtime Daily Oklahoman sports writers.


I had read the Tramel story this morning and agree it is a very good piece.

I was wondering who wrote the story from  the Athletic that okatty ran the section of?

----------


## dcsooner

I think we are going around the edges of one of the issue with the Thunder. We have seen the dialogue on PTI wrt the Thunder. Tony K and Steven A are pretty harsh in their commentary on OKC. The Thunder squandering talent and being a NBA outpost narrative is taking hold because of the loss of so much superstar talent (now CP doesn't want to play here).  The team overall has not drafted well. The arguments although hurtful, are to a great degree sound. I have said in past posts that Oklahoma in general and OKC is not viewed as a place desired by rich, young African American men (Therefore our inability to attract or retain high profile players that we don't draft). WE are not alone Portland, Sacramento, Salt Lake City and even San Antonio have small black populations but in those instances other variables (Mountains, Culture, Wackiness) or whatever helps to offset the lack of a large black population. The organization has mishandled talent beyond belief and now as never before we are considered by some as an outpost around the league.  "I got no chance in OKC" . With All the positives in the 11 years of existence and all the improvements that have been and are being made to the City itself, the PLACE it appears continues to be a detriment to obtaining and retaining the talent needed to win it all. I am not agreeing or disagreeing with this line of thinking however, it bears consideration.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I think we are going around the edges of one of the issue with the Thunder. We have seen the dialogue on PTI wrt the Thunder. Tony K and Steven A are pretty harsh in their commentary on OKC. The Thunder squandering talent and being a NBA outpost narrative is taking hold because of the loss of so much superstar talent (now CP doesn't want to play here).  The team overall has not drafted well. The arguments although hurtful, are to a great degree sound. I have said in past posts that Oklahoma in general and OKC is not viewed as a place desired by rich, young African American men (Therefore our inability to attract or retain high profile players that we don't draft). WE are not alone Portland, Sacramento, Salt Lake City and even San Antonio have small black populations but in those instances other variables (Mountains, Culture, Wackiness) or whatever helps to offset the lack of a large black population. The organization has mishandled talent beyond belief and now as never before we are considered by some as an outpost around the league.  "I got no chance in OKC" . With All the positives in the 11 years of existence and all the improvements that have been and are being made to the City itself, the PLACE it appears continues to be a detriment to obtaining and retaining the talent needed to win it all. I am not agreeing or disagreeing with this line of thinking however, it bears consideration.


I disagree with the poor drafting narrative. The Thunder drafted very well when they had top 15 picks and landed some talent later in the first round which is difficult to do (Serge Ibaka, Reggie Jackson, & Andre Roberson) and it looks like Diallo is going to end up being a solid second round pick. They've had two notable busts in Cole Aldrich and Cameron Payne at 11 but that's really it over the 13 year history of Presti's tenure as GM. The Thunder have just been good for 10 years and have only had late first round draft picks which are very difficult to hit on. 

As far as squandering talent, how exactly have they done that? The one key mistake they made was the Harden trade which at the time, looked like a logical move and the team didn't really miss him over the next two seasons. Had injuries to Westbrook in 2013 playoffs, Ibaka 2014 playoffs and KD in 2015 not derailed them, those teams were good enough to win the championship, especially the 2013 & 2014 teams. Knowing what we know now, the Harden trade was definitely a mistake, but had it not been for injuries over the next few seasons, we probably wouldn't still be talking about it. Also, KD left because he didn't think the team could beat Golden State after we were a quarter away from doing it and had upgraded the roster a lot to go at it again. I've mentioned it 10 times, but had KD not left, that 2016-2017 team might have been the favorite to win the championship. Al Horford also was willing to sign in free agency had KD not bolted. 

 Most of the team's failures amount primarily to injuries, failing to procure more outside shooting (though the team looked pretty unstoppable last year before PG got hurt), and making the mistake of believing KD when he said he wanted to stay long term. KD leaving blew up the plan.

----------


## dcsooner

> I disagree with the poor drafting narrative. The Thunder drafted very well when they had top 15 picks and landed some talent later in the first round which is difficult to do (Serge Ibaka, Reggie Jackson, & Andre Roberson) and it looks like Diallo is going to end up being a solid second round pick. They've had two notable busts in Cole Aldrich and Cameron Payne at 11 but that's really it over the 13 year history of Presti's tenure as GM. The Thunder have just been good for 10 years and have only had late first round draft picks which are very difficult to hit on. 
> 
> As far as squandering talent, how exactly have they done that? The one key mistake they made was the Harden trade which at the time, looked like a logical move and the team didn't really miss him over the next two seasons. Had injuries to Westbrook in 2013 playoffs, Ibaka 2014 playoffs and KD in 2015 not derailed them, those teams were good enough to win the championship, especially the 2013 & 2014 teams. Knowing what we know now, the Harden trade was definitely a mistake, but had it not been for injuries over the next few seasons, we probably wouldn't still be talking about it. Also, KD left because he didn't think the team could beat Golden State after we were a quarter away from doing it and had upgraded the roster a lot to go at it again. I've mentioned it 10 times, but had KD not left, that 2016-2017 team might have been the favorite to win the championship. Al Horford also was willing to sign in free agency had KD not bolted. 
> 
>  Most of the team's failures amount primarily to injuries, failing to procure more outside shooting (though the team looked pretty unstoppable last year before PG got hurt), and making the mistake of believing KD when he said he wanted to stay long term. KD leaving blew up the plan.


All valid points. Don’t disagree with any of your observations except the draft /trade position. MOST of our draft/trade athletes have not panned out.

----------


## okatty

> Do you know who wrote the story? Seems pretty harsh.


David Aldridge wrote the quoted portion from the Athletic

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> David Aldridge wrote the quoted portion from the Athletic


Thanks.

----------


## okatty

Another interesting comment from a different writer at the Athletic:

Best move of the summer?
The league was full of praise for Thunder GM Sam Presti’s handling of a complicated situation. Paul George is an excellent player, but he needs two shoulder surgeries and did not want to be in Oklahoma City. Presti got high marks for turning PG into Shai Gilgeous-Alexander, Danilo Gallinari and a historically large amount of draft picks from the Clippers.

“I think Oklahoma City and what they got, as good as he is, they got a ton,” said one Eastern Conference GM of the George trade. “If you’re going to make the decision that’s where you’re going, they took full advantage.”

If you subscribe to The Athletic there is also a brand new article titled "Thunder roundtable: OKC beat writers past and present on Russell Westbrook, the future and the end of an era" which is really good.  Dawson, Slater, Katz and Mayberry really dive in.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> All valid points. Don’t disagree with any of your observations except the draft /trade position. *MOST of our draft/trade athletes have not panned out*.


List the teams who have hit on more than 2 or 3 bottom 15 1st round draft picks in the last decade. Outside of The picks that turned into KD, Russ, Harden, Adams, Jeff Green and the two busts I mentioned, that is all that we've had over the last decade

Trades are hit or miss too. Which trades would you say haven't worked out? I would argue that we are better than 50/50 on trades.

----------


## Richard at Remax

It may or may not have already been mentioned, but I think some of this was already planned with PG. I bet when he signed his contract here, there was a mutual understanding that if the clippers/lakers got good again, to try trade him and get the best deal. Just makes too much sense for me. Sucks that it was 1 year after he signed the deal but it is what it is.

----------


## dankrutka

> All valid points. Don’t disagree with any of your observations except the draft /trade position. MOST of our draft/trade athletes have not panned out.


Most draft picks don’t work out for all teams. In the last decade, OKC is far and away the best drafting team in the NBA and it’s not even close. As far as the narrative players don’t want to play in OKC, you’re ignoring both that (a) organizational culture matters (OKC has a good one) and (b) having smart ownership matters (OKC has that in Presti). Remember that Dallas has many desireable factors and has struck out on most free agents for the last 15 years. OKC, for example, is a far more desirable location than Charlotte for players despite geographic, demographic, or cultural shortcomings. OKC will be okay.

----------


## Jake

Also, the New York Knicks have failed to attract quality FAs for over a decade despite being the largest city in the nation while also being one of the largest cultural, financial, and media capitals of the world.

The Thunder are fine.

----------


## dcsooner

> Most draft picks don’t work out for all teams. In the last decade, OKC is far and away the best drafting team in the NBA and it’s not even close. As far as the narrative players don’t want to play in OKC, you’re ignoring both that (a) organizational culture matters (OKC has a good one) and (b) having smart ownership matters (OKC has that in Presti). Remember that Dallas has many desireable factors and has struck out on most free agents for the last 15 years. OKC, for example, is a far more desirable location than Charlotte for players despite geographic, demographic, or cultural shortcomings. OKC will be okay.


Dunkrutka et al, your perspectives are encouraging. I loathe the naysayers who still question the viability of the market, a little nervous, not wanting us to fall to their nonsense, fail to support our team and potentially lose what has unquestionably been one of the most invaluable additions to the fabric of our ever-changing capital city. I can also acknowledge that this first 11 years has been a learning curve for ownership and GM. I fully expect that going forward our organization having been through these scenarios is much better equipped to navigate the nuances of NBA free agency.

----------


## checkthat

> Most draft picks dont work out for all teams. In the last decade, OKC is far and away the best drafting team in the NBA and its not even close. As far as the narrative players dont want to play in OKC, youre ignoring both that (a) organizational culture matters (OKC has a good one) and (b) having smart ownership matters (OKC has that in Presti). Remember that Dallas has many desireable factors and has struck out on most free agents for the last 15 years. OKC, for example, is a far more desirable location than Charlotte for players despite geographic, demographic, or cultural shortcomings. OKC will be okay.


While I agree that OKC has been the best drafting team, it has to be close with GS drafting Curry, Thompson, and Green in a four year span. It is interesting to note that OKC could have had Curry, picked four spots after James Harden, and Green, seven spots after Perry Jones III. Hopefully Presti's eye is still sharp and he scoops up the best talent of the next generation.

----------


## chuck5815

> While I agree that OKC has been the best drafting team, it has to be close with GS drafting Curry, Thompson, and Green in a four year span. It is interesting to note that OKC could have had Curry, picked four spots after James Harden, and Green, seven spots after Perry Jones III. Hopefully Presti's eye is still sharp and he scoops up the best talent of the next generation.


The problem with these next several drafts, from what I've gathered, is the generational talents are few and far between. There's not going to be very many Durants or Unibrous to be had. I'm sure we'll keep plenty of the picks in-house, but I could also see us trying to move some of them for up and coming type guys on Rookie or below-market deals.

----------


## Laramie

> The problem with these next several drafts, from what I've gathered, is the generational talents are few and far between. There's not going to be very many Durants or Unibrous to be had. I'm sure we'll keep plenty of the picks in-house, but I could also see us trying to move some of them for up and coming type guys on Rookie or below-market deals.


You won't know who's out there; may have several sophomores who may want to declare early.  

In 2015 draft,  Phoenix selected Devon Booker the 13th pick; we had the 14th pick that year.  Think if we could have moved up a few spots.  Booker would have been an excellent replacement for Westbrook.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Dunkrutka et al, your perspectives are encouraging. I loathe the naysayers who still question the viability of the market, a little nervous, not wanting us to fall to their nonsense, fail to support our team and potentially lose what has unquestionably been one of the most invaluable additions to the fabric of our ever-changing capital city. I can also acknowledge that this first 11 years has been a learning curve for ownership and GM. I fully expect that going forward our organization having been through these scenarios is much better equipped to navigate the nuances of NBA free agency.


Off the top of my head I will suggest that Indiana, New Orleans, Charlotte, Orlando, Denver, Memphis, Phoenix and Sacramento have not had our success on and off the court. They are nowhere near as compelling and interesting at a national media level. I think the Thunder are a top ten national media interest team. They have a better job than almost any team for the last ten years in terms of being relevant and discussed.  

For all the ridicule and scorn that Clay Bennett used to get through the 80s until the Thunder arrived (and I am in a unique geographic, business and social position to hear lots of it) he has been a model team governor. And I mean that as a part owner who is the team representative in all league business, I am not being snarky or politically correct. He helped develop the "San Antonio ideal team ownership composition model". Which is roughly 8 local partners who are in different businesses that can withstand economic challenges and never wipe out the team with one event. He actually was the San Antonio representative at the Board of Governors for several years when the Gaylord family was the largest shareholder of the Spurs around 1990 IIRC. 

I believe the Thunder ownership is so wealthy, competent and committed to our city that we could survive even an event such as one of them dying, regardless of who. By any objective measure the Thunder has incredible success over the last 11 years. Optimistically I think the best is yet to come.

----------


## Laramie

Edward L. Gaylord (Bennett's father-in-law) provided him with a lot of experience when Gaylord was among the ownership group of the San Antonio Spurs.  Gaylord owned media outlets in Dallas, Seattle-Tacoma and Colorado Springs where Clay was often sent to check on investments.

Bennett learned more when OKC applied for an NHL expansion franchise back in 1997;  Mayor Ron Norick & Clay Bennett represented the Oklahoma City potential ownership group.

There are other billionaires who could purchase Aubrey McClendon's 22% ownership like Harold Hamm (richest individual in Oklahoma), Tom & Judy Love, David Green & Lynn Schusterman.  It doesn't have to be anyone in state.

Current Thunder ownership group exclusive of McClendon:  

Clayton I. Bennett, Chairman, Oklahoma City Thunder, Dorchester Capital 
William M. Cameron. Chairman and CEO, American Fidelity Assurance Company 
Everett R. Dobson, Managing Partner, Dobson Partnerships 
Robert E. Howard II, Chairman, Howard Investments
George B. Kaiser, President, GBK Corporation, Chairman, BOK Financial
G. Jeffrey Records, Jr., Chairman and CEO, MidFirst Bank 
Jay Scaramucci, President, Balon Corporation
McClendon's 22% will get sold...

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Off the top of my head I will suggest that Indiana, New Orleans, Charlotte, Orlando, Denver, Memphis, Phoenix and Sacramento have not had our success on and off the court. They are nowhere near as compelling and interesting at a national media level. I think the Thunder are a top ten national media interest team. They have a better job than almost any team for the last ten years in terms of being relevant and discussed.  
> 
> For all the ridicule and scorn that Clay Bennett used to get through the 80s until the Thunder arrived (and I am in a unique geographic, business and social position to hear lots of it) he has been a model team governor. And I mean that as a part owner who is the team representative in all league business, I am not being snarky or politically correct. He helped develop the "San Antonio ideal team ownership composition model". Which is roughly 8 local partners who are in different businesses that can withstand economic challenges and never wipe out the team with one event. He actually was the San Antonio representative at the Board of Governors for several years when the Gaylord family was the largest shareholder of the Spurs around 1990 IIRC. 
> 
> I *believe the Thunder ownership is so wealthy, competent and committed to our city that we could survive even an event such as one of them dying, regardless of who. By any objective measure the Thunder has incredible success over the last 11 years. Optimistically I think the best is yet to come.*


They already have once. Hopefully they won’t again for awhile.

----------


## Laramie

G. Ed Evans (ownership in Oak Tree National, Edmond) was an original member of the Thunder ownership group when the team was relocated from Seattle to Oklahoma City.   The group was referred to as the _'Oklahoma Raiders'_ of the Emerald City.

Tulsa businessman George Kaiser purchased Tom Ward's previously reported 19.23 percent of the team. 

Need not concern yourself about Kaiser purchasing McClendon's 22% and moving the team to Tulsa's BOK Center.   :Wink:

----------


## Laramie

*Let's have some fun:*

*
Tulsa Thunder?*






*Report: Oklahoma City Thunder minority ownership stake up for sale:* http://www.sportspromedia.com/news/o...brey-mcclendon

Thunder minority owner George Kaiser currently owns 19.23 percent of the team he purchased from Tom Ward.  If Kaiser were to purchase McClendon's 22 percent ($324.5 million.); he would become the majority owner (41.23%) in the franchise; what would stop him from moving the team 91 miles up the turnpike?

*Correction: * He would not be a majority owner; he would own more of the Thunder than any single investor.

----------


## ShadowStrings

> Thunder minority owner George Kaiser currently owns 19.23 percent of the team he purchased from Tom Ward.  If Kaiser were to purchase McClendon's 22 percent ($324.5 million.); he would become the majority owner (41.23%) in the franchise; what would stop him from moving the team 91 miles up the turnpike?


Among dozens of other reasons...the other 59%. Having a larger ownership than any other individual still doesn't give you a majority. Gotta have greater than 50% for that.

----------


## Laramie

> Among dozens of other reasons...the other 59%. Having a larger ownership than any other individual still doesn't give you a majority. Gotta have greater than 50% for that.


*Correction noted:* Majority owner would need more than 50%, IIRC.   He would not be a majority owner; he would own more of the Thunder than any single investor. 

Got carried away,_ LMAO!_  Lately, concerned about the viability of the team in Oklahoma City; things like, will we at least be competitive.  Will fans continue to support the team by showing up--not being a 'no show.' Are we in uncharted waters...

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> *Correction noted:* Majority owner would need more than 50%, IIRC.   He would not be a majority owner; he would own more of the Thunder than any single investor. 
> 
> Got carried away,_ LMAO!_  Lately, concerned about the viability of the team in Oklahoma City; things like, will we at least be competitive.  Will fans continue to support the team by showing up--not being a 'no show.' Are we in uncharted waters...


Man....where does this come from?!  Why would anyone be concerned about the viability of the Thunder?

----------


## SEMIweather

> Man....where does this come from?!  Why would anyone be concerned about the viability of the Thunder?


Because of what happened to the Kings after their 1998-06 run. Granted, the Thunder appear to be much better ran than the Kings, at least.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Allow me to suggest those situations cannot be farther apart. As I sound like more of a know it all than usual-I started paying attention to the Kings 30 years ago, when Bill Russell was GM, Jerry Reynolds was coach and Kenny "The Jet" Smith was a rookie point guard. What I started learning then was the Kings played in a relatively new arena that was on the outskirts of town. Team ownership had some control of a large amount of raw land surrounding the arena, but the city wasn't moving that direction and they were constantly thwarted in their plans to develop the land. They sold to the Maloof family, who had owned the Rockets some years before and always regretted selling. Maloofs were not local and got in a tight during the Great Recession. Their only true risk was Steve Ballmer wanting A. Into the NBA and B. Getting a team to move to Seattle. When he got the Clippers he was sated.

I don't see the Thunder as being at risk in that fashion. Ownership is local. Ownership is happy in their arena and printing money. Team value appears to be compounding on a 20% annual basis and is worth 5X more than 11 years ago. The league is making incredible money overall. The league is still so traumatized by the reaction to the Sonics moving that they don't want any teams to move again, if at all possible.

----------


## gopokes88

Those shares are heavily restricted and have limited control over operations. Clay Bennet controls the team. 

“It’s difficult to pinpoint a value for McClendon’s stake, which comes with voting rights but few other perks, according to the people. *There’s no representation on the board or decision-making authority.* In such cases, buyers will often seek to apply what’s called a limited partner discount, taking into account the absence of control or a say in franchise operations. Such discounts usually range from 10% to 20%.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.blo...ut-up-for-sale

----------


## okatty

Windy on ESPN says Thunder in no rush to move CP3 and will take time to work a deal with Miami due to the picks Thunder already has from them.    Dusty/Mark R on Sports Animal speculated that OKC would have to give one of those up to get the CP3 liability moved.

----------


## gopokes88

> Because of what happened to the *Kings after their 1998-06 run*. Granted, the Thunder appear to be much better ran than the Kings, at least.


So we're worried about the thunder because of what happened to the kings after their run who, *checks notes*, still play in Sacramento? 

The Sac ownership chaos was because the Maloofs went belly up in the palms, sold the beer business in New Mexico that still didn't cover the losses, and wound up having to sell the Kings. Not a lot, if any of it, was because the kings fell off in the W column.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Windy on ESPN says Thunder in no rush to move CP3 and will take time to work a deal with Miami due to the picks Thunder already has from them.    Dusty/Mark R on Sports Animal speculated that OKC would have to give one of those up to get the CP3 liability moved.


Thunder are in the good position here. They can just sit on CP3 and see if a team gets desperate as the season goes on and move him. Really no downside to keeping him besides him being unhappy.

----------


## chuck5815

> Thunder are in the good position here. They can just sit on CP3 and see if a team gets desperate as the season goes on and move him. *Really no downside to keeping him besides him being unhappy*.


Perhaps, but I definitely don't want his sourpuss attitude rubbing off on Big Shai or any of our other younger players.

----------


## dankrutka

> So we're worried about the thunder because of what happened to the kings after their run who, *checks notes*, still play in Sacramento? 
> 
> The Sac ownership chaos was because the Maloofs went belly up in the palms, sold the beer business in New Mexico that still didn't cover the losses, and wound up having to sell the Kings. Not a lot, if any of it, was because the kings fell off in the W column.


The lesson of Sacramento is that you can screw up everything and not lose your franchise. Lol.

----------


## gopokes88

> The lesson of Sacramento is that you can screw up everything and not lose your franchise. Lol.


The thunder are here to stay. If Bennet ever wanted to sell the team the Loves would buy it before you could blink. And I have a strong feeling that’s who is going to buy Aubrey’s share.

----------


## chuck5815

> The thunder are here to stay. If Bennet ever wanted to sell the team the Loves would buy it before you could blink. And I have a strong feeling that’s who is going to buy Aubrey’s share.


Hopefully they sit down with a Graphic Designer and update the patch a bit. It looks completely garbage right now, so much so that it affected the team’s play down the stretch. Cost us at least 2 games against Portland

----------


## dankrutka

Oh, and the logo, uniforms, and Storm Chaser outfits. It’s all so bad. I would be 100% fine just making the statement jerseys the primary logo and jerseys.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> The lesson of Sacramento is that you can screw up everything and not lose your franchise. Lol.


They did come reeeeeaaaaallllly close though.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> The thunder are here to stay. If Bennet ever wanted to sell the team the Loves would buy it before you could blink. And I have a strong feeling that’s who is going to buy Aubrey’s share.


That's a really good point and for some reason I wasn't even thinking of them as an option. They sit court side at every game and Judy was so fired up at one point that she was seen comically screaming at Lebron to "Suck it up". They would be an excellent edition to the ownership group.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Oh, and the logo, uniforms, and Storm Chaser outfits. It’s all so bad. I would be 100% fine just making the statement jerseys the primary logo and jerseys.


Not that I absolutely hate any of it, it's all grown on me over the last decade, but I do wish we would do a total re-branding of everything. The logo, especially, should be updated.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Funny, I love the blue road uniform with "Oklahoma City" on the front. I think it is a straight knock off of a Knicks uni, but I think it has a timeless and classic look. But, I'm old and I freely admit. 

People may not like that "Love's" logo, but I think it is at the period in the age cycle that it is old enough to be old, but not retro/cool. The kind of thing that in 5-10 years people will be clamoring for a return to the "Classic" logo.

----------


## dankrutka

> Funny, I love the blue road uniform with "Oklahoma City" on the front. I think it is a straight knock off of a Knicks uni, but I think it has a timeless and classic look. But, I'm old and I freely admit.


That uniform is going this season. The blue jersey will say “Thunder.”

----------


## Celebrator

> Funny, I love the blue road uniform with "Oklahoma City" on the front. I think it is a straight knock off of a Knicks uni, but I think it has a timeless and classic look. But, I'm old and I freely admit.


I love the unwieldy Oklahoma City road uni, too.  I will miss it.  Although I would be okay with a cool looking "Okla. City" jersey, too.  Haven't tried that one!

----------


## tyeomans

I'm still waiting on and wanting a Loud City jersey. Portland has Rip City, Charlotte has Buzz City....... Why can't we have Loud City?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I saw that in the Oklahoman. No, check that, I read that ON the Oklahoman site (since they can't deliver a paper for ****) a couple days ago. Sad. But, it also dovetails with end of the Westbrook era. Or the "Legends" era, or the "Triplets" era. Or even the "30 for 30" era.

I think we need to start a conspiracy theory that the Thunder knew they were going to dismantle this summer and that is why they contracted to get rid of Russ' favorite uniform. The Oklahoma City road blues, that he must have liked best, because they wore it a lot the last couple years.

----------


## Laramie

Thunder rocked the NBA world with its recent moves.  The talk media appears to be going bonkers.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> They did come reeeeeaaaaallllly close though.


The Kings thanked former commissioner David Stern by putting his street name by the arena for not allowing the Kings to move to Seattle

----------


## Laramie

You can't help but give these guys a pass for the 2019-20 season; inasmuch as the attitude & environment will be different, this will be a rebirth of Thunder basketball in OKC.  

There will be no members with any Seattle Supersonic ties.  Westbrook was drafted the year the Supersonics relocated to OKC; he never played a game nor wore a Supersonic uniform.  He wore a Seattle Supersonic's cap on draft night:




*
The last cornsilk tie to the Supersonics
Russell Westbrook we'll miss you; you will be remember, Why Not.*

----------


## Laramie

*And there was this...*




*...The last fan standing.*.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder Unveils New Uniform in Partnership with Oklahoma City National Memorial*

*City Edition is one of four new Thunder uniforms to debut in 2019-20 season*

Oklahoma City, Tuesday, July 23, 2019 –The Oklahoma City Thunder today unveiled four new uniforms for the 2019-20 season. The lineup includes a new City Edition designed in partnership with the Oklahoma City National Memorial & Museum. This City uniform aligns with the upcoming 25th anniversary of the April 19, 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in downtown Oklahoma City. The Thunder and the memorial worked closely with Nike to embody the spirit of resilience and remembrance to pay respect to the lives lost and all those impacted by the bombing. It also captures the memorial’s mission of educating current and future generations about the Oklahoma City community’s response to the tragedy, with a focus on the Oklahoma Standard of service, honor and kindness.

“April 19th, 1995 changed our city forever. The Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum serves our community by helping us remember those lost, yet also tells a story of a city that comes together with compassion,” said Thunder Executive Vice President and General Manager Sam Presti. “The Thunder is honored to continue to strengthen our relationship with the Oklahoma City Memorial with this endeavor. Additionally, the chance to help further the memorial's efforts around the Oklahoma Standard expands our support beyond that of the uniform. Although the Oklahoma Standard means something unique to everyone individually, raising awareness of its importance and ultimate evolution alongside that of our city is essential. Any progress we can make to help preserve and ultimately further articulate the simple acts of service, honor and kindness that have helped contribute to Oklahoma's community identity is a pivotal aspect to the broader civic impact we envision.” 

As part of the Thunder’s partnership with the Oklahoma City National Memorial & Museum, the team will underwrite a new permanent exhibit, which will emphasize and highlight examples of the Oklahoma Standard and provide valuable learning tools to deliver that message to local, national and global audiences. To honor the partnership, the Thunder will fund free admission to the National Memorial Museum once a month for the year 2020. 

The uniform design features symbols that represent elements of the memorial. Across the chest, “Oklahoma City” appears in gold-lined letters, with the twin Gates of Time spanning down the side of the jerseys that carry into the shorts. The times 9:01 and 9:03 appear within the vents of the shorts. They reflect the innocence of the city at 9:01 before the attack, followed by the time the city began to come together and heal at 9:03. The white on the side of the shorts represents the Reflecting Pool, a shallow depth of water that provides comfort and peace. “Service,” “Honor” and “Kindness” appear above the jersey’s tag – reflecting the ideals of the Oklahoma Standard, and the manner in which Oklahoma citizens treat one another and their community. 

The Survivor Tree, a 90-year-old American elm at the site of the memorial, is also depicted in full color on the belt of the uniform’s shorts. The tree serves as a symbol of human resilience and strength as it withstood the force of the 4,000 pound bomb. Inside the jersey, a blue ribbon is layered with the words, “We Remember Those Who Were Changed Forever, April 19, 1995.” Along the back of the neck, Thunder blue, navy, yellow and sunset stripes tie the uniform to the team’s traditional colors and represent the many gifts of remembrance that visitors left on the fence at the original site and continue to leave at the memorial today. 

”Our partnership with the Thunder has continued to grow stronger. For more than a decade, every player experiences and comes to understand the Oklahoma Standard by visiting the Oklahoma City National Memorial & Museum,” said Oklahoma City National Memorial & Museum Executive Director, Kari Watkins. “We have been working together on this meaningful uniform for months. This is a unique way to expand our mission to a global audience and to remember all those impacted. This uniform has many important symbolic elements that are reflective of this sacred site.” 

“We are excited about taking our partnership with the Thunder to a whole new level,” said Kim Neese, survivor and chair, Memorial Conscience Committee. “As the 25th Anniversary of the bombing draws near, having Oklahoma City’s team wear this inspirational uniform continues to honor and remember the 168 people who were killed and all those who were changed forever.” 

The City Edition uniform is one of four new uniforms the Thunder will wear next season, including refreshed Icon (blue) and Association (white) uniforms, and a new sunset Statement uniform. 

“Refreshing our uniform lineup allows us to put a new twist on the classic Thunder image,” said Thunder Senior Vice President of Sales and Marketing, Brian Byrnes. “These updates keep us true to our roots, but allow us to modernize and embolden the Thunder Basketball uniform portfolio as we continue to evolve our brand to proudly reflect our state and city.” 

Like the blue Icon uniform before it, the team’s white Association uniform will now have “Oklahoma City” across the chest in sunset and Thunder blue, with a state outline of Oklahoma on the belt of the shorts. The uniform also has matching neck and arm striping with the primary team logo on the front left leg. This marks the second time the state outline has appeared on a Thunder uniform, as it was also featured on the team’s 2017-18 City Edition uniform. 

On the Thunder blue Icon uniform, the chest now reads “Thunder” on the chest in sunset, with matching neck and arm striping. The blue uniform also features the primary team logo on the front left leg with increased tape striping on the arm and neck. Both uniforms boast a rich color palette, elevating the contrast of the team’s current brand profile. The Icon and Association uniforms will both be worn at home and on the road starting next season. 

The team’s 2019-20 Statement Edition brings a fan favorite color scheme back to the Thunder’s uniform lineup with a bold sunset design. It marks the first time Thunder blue and sunset have appeared together on a uniform, with a staggered “OKC” in Thunder blue across the chest and gradient tonal sound waves down the back. 

Thunder News Release:  https://www.nba.com/thunder/news/rel...niforms-190723

----------


## Laramie

Thunder Announces Coaching Staff Updates

OKLAHOMA CITY, July 23, 2019  The Oklahoma City Thunder has named David Akinyooye, Dave Bliss, Mark Daigneault, Brian Keefe and Mike Wilks assistant coaches, it was announced today by the team. They join current Thunder assistant coaches Maurice Cheeks and Vin Bhavnani along with director of quality control Billy Schmidt on Head Coach Billy Donovans staff.

Each of our coaches on this years staff has a unique perspective on Thunder basketball that we believe will be a great benefit to our players, said Donovan. We are thrilled to welcome Brian Keefe back to the program, and seeing Dave, Mark, David and Mike all rise through our ranks to these positions on our staff is a testament to their hard work and dedication. With Mo, Vin and Billy Schmidt also back for next season, I couldnt be more excited to get to work with this group.

Akinyooye (ah-kin-YO-yay) joins the Thunder after spending the last four seasons as an assistant coach with the Oklahoma City Blue. Akinyooye came to Oklahoma City in 2015 following a one-year stint as an assistant coach in Lyon, France with Asvel Lyon-Villeurbanne Basket. 

Prior to his time in Lyon, Akinyooye served as a player development quality assurance assistant with the San Antonio Spurs during their 2013-14 NBA championship season. He began his coaching career in 2012-13 with the New York Knicks in the role of coaching workout associate. 

Bliss has been elevated to an assistant coaching position after spending the 2018-19 season as a senior player development coach for the Thunder. Bliss returned to Oklahoma City in 2018 after spending the three previous seasons with the New York Knicks as a player development coach. He previously worked with the Thunder as video analyst/player development coach from 2010-15 and this past month Bliss served as the head coach of the Thunders summer league team.

He began his coaching career as a volunteer assistant at the University of Georgia before transitioning to Virginia Commonwealth University to work as a graduate assistant. Bliss worked under Head Coach Shaka Smart during his time at VCU, helping the team to a 27-9 record. A four-year starter at Georgia, Bliss played a key role as the Bulldogs won the schools second SEC Conference Tournament Championship in 2008.

Mark Daigneault (DAYG-nalt) joins the Thunder sideline after spending the past five seasons as head coach of the Oklahoma City Blue. He led the Blue to four playoff appearances and holds a career 143-107 (.572) record. Daigneault also served as head coach of the Thunders summer league team for three consecutive years (2016-2018).

Under Daigneaults watch the past five seasons, the Blue has seen eight players called up to NBA rosters and four players signed to Two-Way Contracts. During the 2015-16 season, Daigneault joined Donovans Thunder coaching staff midseason after Cheeks was sidelined due to hip surgery. Daigneault came to Oklahoma City after spending his previous four years working under Donovan at the University of Florida, where he most recently held the position of assistant to the head coach. Throughout his four years at Florida, the Gators totaled a record of 120-30 (.800), won three SEC titles and advanced to the Elite Eight each year.

Keefe returns to the Thunder sideline for the 2019-20 season after serving previously in the same capacity for five seasons in Oklahoma City (2008-2013). During Keefes previous tenure with the Thunder, Oklahoma City advanced to the postseason five straight seasons, including a trip to the NBA Finals in 2012.

Entering his 15th NBA season, Keefe spent the last three seasons as an assistant coach with the Los Angeles Lakers. Before originally joining the Thunder, Keefe spent two seasons (2005-07) as assistant video coordinator for the San Antonio Spurs, winning an NBA Championship as part of Gregg Popovichs staff during the Spurs title run in 2007.

Wilks moves to the Thunders bench after spending the previous seven seasons with Oklahoma City as a senior pro evaluation scout. Wilks becomes the second former Thunder player (Royal Ivey) to join the teams coaching ranks.  

He enjoyed a seven-year NBA playing career where he appeared in 233 games with ten different NBA teams. He holds career averages of 2.5 points, 1.2 assists and 1.0 rebound in 9.6 minutes per game.


*Thunder New Release:  https://www.nba.com/thunder/news/rel...ngstaff-190723*

----------


## Laramie

More revealed about the 'Memorial uniform.

----------


## gopokes88

Those are fantastic. Two years in a row they’ve nailed the “city” edition uniforms.

----------


## okatty

> Those are fantastic. Two years in a row they’ve nailed the “city” edition uniforms.


Agree.  I like em.

----------


## Laramie

.

Among the highlights of the Thunders City Edition jersey that 
remembers the 1995 bombing are the Survivor Tree and Gates of
Time. [DOUG HOKE/THE OKLAHOMAN]
Justice Steven Taylor remembers watching Russell Westbrook and Kevin Durant stand in the Oklahoma City National Memorial grounds over a decade ago, trying to process what they had just witnessed in the museum.

That was (Thunder general manager) Sam (Prestis) whole purpose, was to get these players know something and have a feeling and an emotional bond with Oklahoma City, said Taylor, who serves as the chairman of the museums board of trustees.

On Tuesday, the Thunder took the most visible steps of their longstanding partnership with the Oklahoma City National Memorial & Museum. The team unveiled its 2019-20 City Edition uniforms, which honor those affected by the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building. The Thunder and Nike partnered with the memorial and museum to design the uniforms. The team also pledged to underwrite a new permanent exhibit on the Oklahoma Standard and fund free admission once a month in 2020.

But the Thunders relationship with the memorial and museum dates back to 2008, when the team relocated from Seattle. Starting in October of that year, Presti made it a Thunder tradition to bring new players and staff members to the memorial and museum. He has also has served on the museums executive board for seven years.

Hes not just a board member, hes a very active board member, Taylor said.

The players Presti brings through the memorial and museum hear the 1995 recording from a Water Resources Board meeting interrupted by the bomb going off across the street.

They see twisted rubble from the Federal Building.

They watch video clips of Oklahomans who lost loved ones in the blast.

They read the stories of first responders. They track the evidence that helped investigators bring Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols to trial. They stand in the memorial, alongside 168 empty chairs, one for every life lost in the bombing, and they take it all in.

The Thunder has been so good to Oklahoma City, said Kim Neese, chair of the Memorial Conscience Committee, and they understand what the mission of the memorial is and therefore they bring all their new players through here. And thats really humbling for a lot of us as survivors that they get the mission and therefore want to partner with us and do this uniform for the 25th anniversary, which is just amazing.

Neese was working on the third floor of the Water Resources Board building on the morning of April 19, 1995. When the bomb went off, light fixtures and broken glass rained down around and on top of her. Two of her coworkers died on the same floor.

Thats one of the reasons Im on the Conscience Committee, she said, is that I want to continue to honor those two lives that were lost because Im fortunate that, though injured slightly, I survived, and Im grateful.

Oklahoma City Police Chief Wade Gourley also brought up how impressed he was that the Thunder brings its players on tours through the museum. Back in 1995 he arrived at the scene of the bombing as they were evacuating the building for a second bomb threat  it was a false alarm. He was assigned to the perimeter and remembers citizens showing up with cranes and water, anything they could offer to help.

Now that they live here and represent Oklahoma City, Gourley said of the Thunder players, its really good for them to see what Oklahoma Citys all about.

It took Gourley about 20 years to visit the memorial museum for the first time; he wasnt ready to relive the horrors of that day. But he was there on Tuesday to view the Thunders new City uniform.

When new players come through the museum this season  there will be a lot of them in the next few years as the Thunder moves into a rebuild  those who join the Thunder before the temporary display comes down will walk past an exhibit explaining the meaning of their City uniform on their way to the elevator.

As they rebuild, its very symbolic of how we rebuilt our city, Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum Executive Director Kari Watkins said. It doesnt matter what player wears this, what matters is our storys being told.

Source:  Oklahoman, July 24, 2019:  http://digital.newsok.com/Olive/ODN/...n/default.aspx

----------


## Laramie

*Sam Presti: Looking back, thinking forward*

BY SAM PRESTI, OKC Thunder general manager
Published: Thu, July 25, 2019 6:45 AM, _Oklahoman_



*Oklahoma City Thunder general manager Sam Presti. [CHRIS LANDSBERGER/The Oklahoman]*
Given the events of the last few weeks, I think it is important for all of us who love the Thunder to reflect on where we have been, where we are now, and most importantly where we are going  as well as how we plan to get there.

First, a look back. It is impossible to overstate the magnitude of what we as a community have experienced together over the last 11 years. The players who have worn the Thunder uniform, and the fans who have gathered to support them, have had an effect on our home that goes far beyond basketball. The bond between the team and its fans has changed lives, boosted the local economy, transformed our downtown, and  perhaps most importantly  brought confidence and recognition to a city and a state that has too often been overlooked.

The words Oklahoma City are now known across the world, recognized for iconic players, consistent high-level success, and an unbreakable connection between a city and its team. Sports in a small market do one thing above all else: they create a set of intense memories through which individuals come together to form a larger community. Over the last 11 years, we have celebrated and suffered together, experienced moments of extraordinary joy and extraordinary disappointment, said goodbye to old friends and welcomed new ones. All of these are essential parts of competition, and all of them are valuable. These are the gifts of knowing what it means to be in the fight. The most important thing is that we have done it all together. To have been a part of this journey, in whatever role, provides a value that reaches beyond numbers on a scoreboard.

This summer, the story of the Oklahoma City Thunder is transitioning to a new phase. Over the last few weeks, we have parted ways with foundational players  people who have represented our city to the world, who have sacrificed for us and flourished on our behalf. Although this has been painful, I also believe that  given the circumstances  it was necessary. In saying goodbye to the past, we have begun to chart our future. The next great Thunder team is out there somewhere, but it will take time to seize and discipline to ultimately sustain.

Oklahoma City expects, and deserves, extraordinary success. Delivering this is what drives us. But I want to be transparent and realistic about the process that meeting these types of expectations may require. Despite our citys rapid rise and growth, Oklahoma City remains the second-smallest market in the NBA. While this brings many benefits, it also poses strategic challenges. Given the way the leagues system is designed, small market teams operate with significant disadvantages. There is no reason to pretend otherwise. This in no way means we cannot be extraordinarily successful  we, and several other small to mid-market teams, are our own best examples of the ability to overcome these realities. It simply means we must be thinking differently, optimistically, finding our advantages by other means.

n order to build  and then sustain  a truly great basketball team, it requires a method. This method is not guesswork or a convenient message that miscasts others good fortune as a repeatable skill. To build true excellence in any industry, and then sustain it, requires trading on time and playing the empirical odds. This will require strategic discipline and thoughtful patience, but these are values our organization has always held high. Thats how longevity is earned. It is important to remember that.

It will take us time, now, to reposition, replenish and then ultimately rebuild our team. Things will inevitably get harder from here. At some point during this transition, we may not have the kind of team youve been used to. But we will be fearless, focused, and relentless in seeking opportunities to improve our long-term position.

I believe that Oklahoma City is uniquely qualified to understand this challenge. The value of a long-term vision is woven into our citys DNA. One of the citys greatest triumphs is the story of MAPS. In the early 1990s, downtown was largely abandoned. What we know as Chesapeake Energy Arena was the site of an old Wonder Bread factory, and the Devon Tower was a giant parking lot. Instead of giving up on their city, voters decided to pass a revolutionary tax program to help rebuild it. This was a significant sacrifice, a huge investment, and yet for years there were no results. Critics, of course, stepped forward to claim that MAPS was a waste of time and money. But the people stuck with the plan. Today, the success of MAPS is legendary and still evolving. It laid the foundation on which downtown Oklahoma City has revived itself, and it has made us the envy of similar-sized cities across the country. All because the people and leadership believed in and committed to a long-term vision, even when things got hard.

----------


## dankrutka

In other words, Presti is still trying to trade Chris Paul and Danilo Gallinari and fully tear down. I'm ready for it. If you need some hope, here you go: https://www.theringer.com/nba/2019/7...a-city-thunder

----------


## gopokes88

Tank time baby!!!

Let’s goooooooooo

Best things to be in the nba. 

1. Elite with 2 superstars
2. Terrible winning 20 games
3. Mediocre. 

We can’t be 1, so let’s be 2 to get back too 1

----------


## Laramie

Obvious the franchise is in tank mode.  What happens if this backfires...

----------


## dcsooner

> *Sam Presti: Looking back, thinking forward*
> 
> BY SAM PRESTI, OKC Thunder general manager
> Published: Thu, July 25, 2019 6:45 AM, _Oklahoman_
> 
> 
> 
> *Oklahoma City Thunder general manager Sam Presti. [CHRIS LANDSBERGER/The Oklahoman]*
> Given the events of the last few weeks, I think it is important for all of us who love the Thunder to reflect on where we have been, where we are now, and most importantly where we are going — as well as how we plan to get there.
> ...


Don’t  disagree with anything Sam mentioned. OKC has and will continue to be better because of the Thunder.  Well said Sam.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Obvious the franchise is in tank mode.  What happens if this backfires...


This to me is the scary thing about “rebuilding”. My Dolphins have been “rebuilding” since the late 70s.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Thunder isn't tanking. I honestly think that no NBA team is ever going to be allowed to tank at the level of the 76ers under Oklahoma native Sam Hinkie and "The Process". They were so bad that their sin wasn't just low home attendance, rather it was that they hurt the revenue at their road games. Then that hurts TV ratings and the vicious cycle of financially hurting their partners with the other 29 teams. That is unforgivable.

The Thunder as currently configured are going to win at least 35 games next season IMO, could well win 45 and get into the playoffs. I don't think we will be eliminated from contention until the last two weeks of the season under the worst case. Considering we were a first round loser with record challenging high payrolls the last couple years, I have to think out current set up is a financial net positive. 

I think the Thunder gets more national attention than we would deserve based on market size. I think the Indiana Pacers, Orlando Magic, Dallas Mavericks, Atlanta Hawks, Sacramento Kings, Memphis Grizzlies and Charlotte Hornets are all teams that get less attention than we do. And I think there are more than that. My point being that a "full tank job" would wipe out the fame and good will we have created and earned over the last decade. The "little team that tries" is much more popular than the "cynical tanker".

----------


## Easy180

> This to me is the scary thing about “rebuilding”. My Dolphins have been “rebuilding” since the late 70s.


Fellow Dolphins fan so I feel your pain. Actually they haven’t been rebuilding as it seems more of a “Let’s shoot for a 7-9 and 8-8 record every year for a few decades” approach.

----------


## jn1780

> Oklahoma City expects, and deserves, extraordinary success. Delivering this is what drives us. But I want to be transparent and realistic about the process that meeting these types of expectations may require. Despite our city’s rapid rise and growth, Oklahoma City remains the second-smallest market in the NBA. While this brings many benefits, it also poses strategic challenges. Given the way the league’s system is designed, small market teams operate with significant disadvantages. There is no reason to pretend otherwise. This in no way means we cannot be extraordinarily successful — we, and several other small to mid-market teams, are our own best examples of the ability to overcome these realities. It simply means we must be thinking differently, optimistically, finding our advantages by other means.


What are the significant disadvantages? The main thought that comes to mind is OKC's ability to attract free agents.  The thing that makes me nervous about the future is even if we build up a bunch of top young guys. We may run into a lot more Kevin Durant situations where they leave to head to the bigger cities.

----------


## dankrutka

> Obvious the franchise is in tank mode.  What happens if this backfires...


Like, what happens if they try to tank, but win a title instead?  :Tongue:

----------


## checkthat

> This to me is the scary thing about rebuilding. My Dolphins have been rebuilding since the late 70s.


Let's hope this doesn't turn out to be prescient. Dan Marino was drafted by the Dolphins in 1983 and played there through 1999, his entire career. Many consider Marino to be the best quarterback to never win a championship. Presti sure can draft but will he be able to bring the Larry O'Brien Trophy to OKC?

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Let's hope this doesn't turn out to be prescient. Dan Marino was drafted by the Dolphins in 1983 and played there through 1999, his entire career. Many consider Marino to be the best quarterback to never win a championship. Presti sure can draft but will he be able to bring the Larry O'Brien Trophy to OKC?


This is exactly my point. Building or rebuilding a team is a VERY tricky proposition. The Thunder have already had at least three Hall Of Famers and only made the Finals once. There’s a possibility that they will never get back to that level again. Will the super loyal fans find that acceptable? Back to my Dolphins. Their fan base was considered one of the best in the NFL in the 70s and 80s. Now they can’t fill half a stadium ever.

----------


## dankrutka

If you're threshold is championship-or-bust for whether a tear down will "backfire" then prepare yourself for disappointment. 

I don't know why people are worried. The only NBA teams that have failed to rebuild *always* have incompetent management (see the Knicks, Kings, Hornets...). The Kings, who been run about as poorly as you can run a franchise, still found their way into a fun, competitive team currently. OKC will do better with Presti. He is one of the best GMs in the league. He will improve the team over time as long as he's here. Management is arguably the biggest competitive advantage in the NBA, more so than market, location, or resources. That OKC already has gained Shai Gilgeous-Alexander and arguably the greatest haul of draft picks ever means that the rebuild is already well on its way.

----------


## dankrutka

> Thunder isn't tanking. I honestly think that no NBA team is ever going to be allowed to tank at the level of the 76ers under Oklahoma native Sam Hinkie and "The Process". They were so bad that their sin wasn't just low home attendance, rather it was that they hurt the revenue at their road games. Then that hurts TV ratings and the vicious cycle of financially hurting their partners with the other 29 teams. That is unforgivable.
> 
> The Thunder as currently configured are going to win at least 35 games next season IMO, could well win 45 and get into the playoffs. I don't think we will be eliminated from contention until the last two weeks of the season under the worst case. Considering we were a first round loser with record challenging high payrolls the last couple years, I have to think out current set up is a financial net positive.


First, the Thunder are tearing it down. There is very little chance that CP3, Gallinari, and other pieces that can be moved in good deals will be here for the full season. Don't get attached to this team. Presti made that clear in his press conference and Oklahoman article. Second, "tanking" exists on a spectrum, it's not an either/or. In short, OKC is going to try to lose enough to get a good pick this season. The lottery system has changed so there is less incentive to do what the 76ers did. However, don't be mistaken, the Thunder will want to lose between 50 and 60 games if not this season then the next one.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I do not for one minute believe the Thunder will want to lose 50 games any season. Ever.

----------


## Laramie

You might see a rollout version of Billy Ball _(Not Tubbs),_

Donovan was like a river boat gambler who inherited a good hand. However, as The Gambler song says,

You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em,
    Know when to walk away and know when to run.
    You never count your money when you're sittin' at the table.
    There'll be time enough for countin' when the dealin's done.
Now, he has nothing to inherit; this is his team.

----------


## dankrutka

> I do not for one minute believe the Thunder will want to lose 50 games any season. Ever.


 Youre in for a rude awakening. 50 loss seasons (plural) are coming. And its a good thing. You cant, as Presti said, reposition and replenish without some high draft picks. Trust the process.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Caesar's opened the Thunder at 28 total wins for the upcoming season, it was quickly bet up to 30, but that is still 52 losses,

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> You’re in for a rude awakening. 50 loss seasons (plural) are coming. And it’s a good thing. You can’t, as Presti said, reposition and replenish without some high draft picks. Trust the process.


"The Process" was a specific event by the 76ers, and I don't think the league will allow any team to go to that level again. I think that phrase is being used now just about every time a team trades any player for picks or prospects. 

When I look at the current roster, which I think is what we will have on the court until December 15th at the earliest, it doesn't look like 50 losses to me. I still think it is 38 to 45 wins.

Most of the draft picks the Thunder now own are not Thunder first rounders. Maybe 3 in the next 6 years? That would not be an incentive to lose games, IMO.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Caesar's opened the Thunder at 28 total wins for the upcoming season, it was quickly bet up to 30, but that is still 52 losses,


This allows me to babble my favorite pontification: The purpose of the "Vegas line" isn't to guess an accurate number, it is to get half the money bet on each side of the number posted. 

And if the Thunder win total this season Is still around 30 when I go to Las Vegas next month I will actually bet $50 on the over.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> This allows me to babble my favorite pontification: The purpose of the "Vegas line" isn't to guess an accurate number, it is to get half the money bet on each side of the number posted. 
> 
> And if the Thunder win total this season Is still around 30 when I go to Las Vegas next month I will actually bet $50 on the over.


The over and under are both at -110

----------


## jn1780

They already did a good job at setting low expectations. If its not 50 loses, it won't be far off.  I am not even sure how well Chris Paul will do this year.

----------


## dankrutka

> "The Process" was a specific event by the 76ers, and I don't think the league will allow any team to go to that level again. I think that phrase is being used now just about every time a team trades any player for picks or prospects. 
> 
> When I look at the current roster, which I think is what we will have on the court until December 15th at the earliest, it doesn't look like 50 losses to me. I still think it is 38 to 45 wins.
> 
> Most of the draft picks the Thunder now own are not Thunder first rounders. Maybe 3 in the next 6 years? That would not be an incentive to lose games, IMO.


First, you don't have to tank like the 76ers to get good draft picks. No one said it would be the same as Philly. I was just using "Trust the Process" as a general statement about embracing a rebuild. OKC will want to lose a lot. 

If OKC only has Gallo and CP3 until December 15th than OKC is definitely heading for 50 losses. There is a chance that OKC could win 35-40 games this year. I doubt it, but it's possible if there is no market for CP3. However, I expect a 50-loss team next season. Nothing is ever set in stone. Presti will look at options, but from his own words, he's preparing OKC for a rebuild. I think the reason he put out those statements is because he doesn't want fans to be disappointed if the team looks decent and then deals the best players for a future draft pick or two.

I'm not sure why you're saying the Thunder won't have their draft picks. Here's the Thunder's future draft picks:
2020: Thunder likely own it because it's top 20 protected to 76ers
2021: Thunder own their pick
2022: Thunder own it if they miss playoffs (top 14 protected to ATL)
2023: Thunder own their pick
2024: Thunder own their pick
2025: Thunder own their pick
2026: Thunder own their pick

So, you can see as long as the Thunder aren't successful in 2020 and 2022 then they'll have all their picks.

----------


## dankrutka

> "The Process" was a specific event by the 76ers, and I don't think the league will allow any team to go to that level again. I think that phrase is being used now just about every time a team trades any player for picks or prospects. 
> 
> When I look at the current roster, which I think is what we will have on the court until December 15th at the earliest, it doesn't look like 50 losses to me. I still think it is 38 to 45 wins.
> 
> Most of the draft picks the Thunder now own are not Thunder first rounders. Maybe 3 in the next 6 years? That would not be an incentive to lose games, IMO.


First, you don't have to tank like the 76ers to get good draft picks. No one said it would be the same as Philly. I was just using "Trust the Process" as a general statement about embracing a rebuild. OKC will want to lose a lot. 

If OKC only has Gallo and CP3 until December 15th than OKC is definitely heading for 50 losses. There is a chance that OKC could win 35-40 games this year. I doubt it, but it's possible if there is no market for CP3. However, I expect a 50-loss team next season. Nothing is ever set in stone. Presti will look at options, but from his own words, he's preparing OKC for a rebuild. I think the reason he put out those statements is because he doesn't want fans to be disappointed if the team looks decent and then deals the best players for a future draft pick or two.

I'm not sure why you're saying the Thunder won't have their draft picks. Here's the Thunder's future draft picks:
2020: Thunder likely own it because it's top 20 protected to 76ers
2021: Thunder own their pick
2022: Thunder own it if they miss playoffs (top 14 protected to ATL)
2023: Thunder own their pick
2024: Thunder own their pick
2025: Thunder own their pick
2026: Thunder own their pick

So, you can see as long as the Thunder aren't successful in 2020 and 2022 then they'll have all their first round picks.

----------


## dankrutka

> They already did a good job at setting low expectations. If its not 50 loses, it won't be far off.  I am not even sure how well Chris Paul will do this year.


Chris Paul is still pretty good. I got down on him last season because he looked really slow, but I've been reading up a bit on him and I think he's still better than I had thought. If he can play well then that will help OKC deal him, which would be good.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I've been wondering lately if the "old" way of building through the draft can be considered effective anymore? If something like 50% of the MVPs within the last 5 years (or All-Stars, or players overall, or whatever the stat is) changed teams within the last 2 years, then how long is a rebuild supposed to last? 

Makes my head spin.

----------


## dankrutka

I think building through the draft is one approach. Another is to attract free agents (including identifying undervalued players). Another is to accrue assets and make trades. Or a combination of all three. But, for a lot of teams, the best chance at getting top players in the draft. About 20 of the 30 NBA teams have little chance at attracting the top free agents. What choice do most teams have? And, yes, there's no question that building through the draft can still work whether at the core of a team (See the Bucks with Giannis Antetokounmpo) or on the edges (see Toronto with Fred Van Vleet). While many of these top players are moving later in their careers, young stars almost always stay with the franchise that drafted them through their first two contracts. That can be 8 or 9 years.

----------


## dankrutka

I will amend what I said earlier. I think if everything broke right (e.g., Ferg and Shai make a jump, CP3 and Gallo are healthy, Steven improves with more chances, some bench guys pan out, other teams have an injury or two), this Thunder team as constructed could have an upside of a 45-win, low seed candidate. I just think when you consider how much would have to go right and the likelihood of guys getting traded that this possibility is so unlikely that it's unwise to get your hopes up. If I were betting on a number of wins I would guess 30-52. There's just a lot of variation depending on roster moves.

----------


## OKCRT

This team is just good enough to push for a playoff spot. Is that what people want? This team is nowhere near good enough to be a real threat to win the west. I think it's prob better to tank and try to get the best possible draft spot and do some wheeling and dealing to get some young talent that has a chance to make a difference. In 2-3 years the west is going to look a lot different. There will be some teams that drop off and that will be the time for the Thunder to make their move.

----------


## gopokes88

I trust Presti. He’s smart and knows what he’s doing. Could always be the lakers and not read the cba and it’s implications then make a franchise changing trade.

----------


## Laramie

Can't help but think, man PG13 has gotten all patched up, now he's off to L.A.   Did enjoy his stay in our city.  Agree with gopkes88 'I trust Presti. He’s smart and knows what he’s doing.'

Presti is very methodical, very secretive about organizational business & structure.   A true traditionalist as an organization PR man.

Heard much criticism about the Thunder organization; however do you want to hear a GM bellyaching about the team & its play when its his responsibility to do something about it.

----------


## dankrutka

I think the only way this team makes a real playoff push is if they can come out of the gate and be sitting at like the 4 seed. I don't think there's any reason to think about it if they're sitting at the 7-10 seed come December 15th and then the trade deadline. While Iike this team alright as currently constructed, the West is absolutely loaded. Some really good teams are going to miss the playoffs. That's why I think this is all moot. I doubt this team could make the playoffs if the Thunder decided to go all in for the full season, which is why trading at least Gallo and CP3 if possible is very likely. While it stinks to lose, getting a top 5-10 pick (along with Denver's pick likely in the 20s) in June is how you get the rebuild moving.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

So, I'm watching ESPN this afternoon and I had this chilling realization that we might be-coming the NBA version of the Tampa Bay Rays: the small market team that got their chance at the Brass Ring of the Championship Series and couldn't close out the deal.  But they keep trying and get close, until they have to trade out their players before they get able to walk for no return. And then they reload.

America likes them because they are competitive in the same division as the Yankees and Red Sox. And they got spunk, just like Luther Heggs.

----------


## Laramie

*OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER 2019 PRESEASON SCHEDULE* DATE
OPPONENT
LOCATION
TIME (CDT)

Oct. 8
vs. Dallas Mavericks
Tulsa, OK
7:00 p.m.

Oct. 10
vs. New Zealand Breakers
Oklahoma City, OK
7:00 p.m.

Oct. 14
at Dallas Mavericks
Dallas, TX
7:30 p.m.

Oct. 16
vs. Memphis Grizzlies
Oklahoma City, OK
7:00 p.m.


*News Release link:  https://www.nba.com/thunder/news/pre...chedule-190731*

----------


## dankrutka

Preseason game in Dallas! Woo hoo!

I wish the Thunder still did one of the OKC games in Wichita and worked on that market.

----------


## sooner88

Thunder and Patterson have agreed to a buyout for $5.7 million of the final season of his contract, allowing him to become a free agent, according to Wojnarowski. The veteran stretch-four intends to sign with the LA Clippers upon clearing waivers.

----------


## Rover

> Thunder and Patterson have agreed to a buyout for $5.7 million of the final season of his contract, allowing him to become a free agent, according to Wojnarowski. The veteran stretch-four intends to sign with the LA Clippers upon clearing waivers.


Not sure I understand the wisdom of buying out a player for full contract amount.  Doesnt help the salary cap does it? Its just paying a player to not have them. What am I missing?

----------


## sooner88

> Not sure I understand the wisdom of buying out a player for full contract amount.  Doesn’t help the salary cap does it? It’s just paying a player to not have them. What am I missing?


They'll only be ~$2mm over the cap now, so we'll make some moves over the season to get under. Think this was more a mutual agreement to part ways as Patterson has been far from productive for us.

----------


## hfry

> Thunder and Patterson have agreed to a buyout for $5.7 million of the final season of his contract, allowing him to become a free agent, according to Wojnarowski. The veteran stretch-four intends to sign with the LA Clippers upon clearing waivers.


Woj tweet was "Oklahoma City and forward Patrick Patterson have agreed to a buyout on the final season of his contract, allowing him to become a free agent, league sources tell ESPN." his 5.7 salary has to clear waivers but it's a buyout. It will be for less than his 5.7, my guess is he signs a vet minimum st Clippers for like 2.1 and he took like 3.6 mil from us so he makes the same but gets to go to a winning team. We also can stretch the money up to 3 years I believe so this should get us below tax threshold before the season starts.

----------


## sooner88

> Woj tweet was "Oklahoma City and forward Patrick Patterson have agreed to a buyout on the final season of his contract, allowing him to become a free agent, league sources tell ESPN." his 5.7 salary has to clear waivers but it's a buyout. It will be for less than his 5.7, my guess is he signs a vet minimum st Clippers for like 2.1 and he took like 3.6 mil from us so he makes the same but gets to go to a winning team. We also can stretch the money up to 3 years I believe so this should get us below tax threshold before the season starts.


Right, but there's no reason to stretch him now until we see how the rest of the season pans out. If we trade away any major contracts it's a moot point.

----------


## hfry

> Right, but there's no reason to stretch him now until we see how the rest of the season pans out. If we trade away any major contracts it's a moot point.


Sure, but then there would have been zero reason to pay him the full amount to leave. I'm just guessing that it's reduced to get us under now or stretched to get us under.

----------


## hfry

> Right, but there's no reason to stretch him now until we see how the rest of the season pans out. If we trade away any major contracts it's a moot point.


Sure, but then there would have been zero reason to pay him the full amount to leave. I'm just guessing that it's reduced to get us under now or stretched to get us under.

----------


## king183

1) I think people are getting the salary cap and the luxury tax confused. We aren't getting under the salary cap with this move--or likely any move we make this season. Waiving Patterson helps us get closer to getting under the luxury tax line, but nowhere near being under the cap.

2) A couple people have said it makes no sense to pay him the full amount to leave. We *aren't* paying him the full amount of his salary. At the very least, he's going to join the Clippers on a vet minimum, which will offset his salary with OKC. It's likely we paid him his salary minus the vet minimum. Maybe even a little less.

This move makes sense because he wasn't going to play for us and was taking a roster spot that could be used on one of our young players we want to develop, like Kevin Hervey. We could pay him $5.7m plus luxury tax to sit on the bench or we can pay him less than $5.7m and get very close to avoiding the luxury tax completely and use his spot for a younger asset. And, as Sooner88 said, we don't have to stretch his contract now; we can wait until the deadline to do so because if we trade away other contracts, it's irrelevant. This move is a no brainer.

----------


## chuck5815

> 1) I think people are getting the salary cap and the luxury tax confused. We aren't getting under the salary cap with this move--or likely any move we make this season. Waiving Patterson helps us get closer to getting under the luxury tax line, but nowhere near being under the cap.
> 
> 2) A couple people have said it makes no sense to pay him the full amount to leave. We *aren't* paying him the full amount of his salary. At the very least, he's going to join the Clippers on a vet minimum, which will offset his salary with OKC. It's likely we paid him his salary minus the vet minimum. Maybe even a little less.
> 
> This move makes sense because he wasn't going to play for us and was taking a roster spot that could be used on one of our young players we want to develop, like Kevin Hervey. We could pay him $5.7m plus luxury tax to sit on the bench or we can pay him less than $5.7m and get very close to avoiding the luxury tax completely and use his spot for a younger asset. And, as Sooner88 said, we don't have to stretch his contract now; we can wait until the deadline to do so because if we trade away other contracts, it's irrelevant. This move is a no brainer.


Exactly, we're going to be above the Cap, but below the tax apron. And there's not necessarily anything wrong with that.

----------


## Laramie

Patterson was making $5.7 million, wow, an expensive bun warmer.  

Last time the Thunder shelled out that kind of dough to warm some buns dates back to the days of those big ole nasty looking thighs belonging to Hasheem Thabeet.

----------


## okatty

From Bobby Marks:  Here is the math in OKC after the Patrick Patterson buyout-waiver-stretch provision: The Thunder are now $698K below the luxury tax with 13 guaranteed contracts. Last year OKC spent a league high $61.6M tax bill and have been in the tax 4 out of the 5 previous seasons.

----------


## hfry

> From Bobby Marks:  Here is the math in OKC after the Patrick Patterson buyout-waiver-stretch provision: The Thunder are now $698K below the luxury tax with 13 guaranteed contracts. Last year OKC spent a league high $61.6M tax bill and have been in the tax 4 out of the 5 previous seasons.


Was just coming to share this. Exactly what I said.

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder 2019-20 Schedule*
Selected nationally televised games and important seasonal dates:

Wed, Oct 23 @Utah 8:00 PM - FoxOklahoma - opener
Tue, Nov 19	@Los Angeles  9:30 PM - NBATV
Mon, Nov 25	Golden State 9:30 PM - NBATV
Fri, Nov 29 vs New Orleans 7:00 PM - NBATV
Sun, Dec 22 vs LA Clippers  6:00 PM - NBATV
Tue, Dec 31 vs Dallas 7:00 PM - FoxOklahoma
Thu, Jan 2 @San Antonio 7:30 PM - FoxOklahoma 
Mon, Jan 6 @Philadelphia 6:00 PM - NBATV
Tue, Jan 7 @Brooklyn 6:30 PM - NBATV
Thu, Jan 9 vs Houston Houston - 8:30 PM  TNT
Sun, Feb 9 vs Boston - 2:30 PM NBATV
Fri, Feb 21 vs Denver - 7:00 PM ESPN
Fri, Feb 28 @Milwaukee - 7:00 PM ESPN
Sun, Mar 8 @Boston - 5:00 PM NBATV
Sun, Apr 5 @Los Angeles Los Angeles - 8:30 PM NBATV
Mon, Apr 13	vs Utah Utah 7:00 PM - FoxOklahoma home closer
Wed, Apr 15 @Dallas 6:30 PM - FoxOklahoma closer
Game EST (Eastern Standard Time)
All regular season games will be on FoxOklahoma except a selected few.

*Oklahoma City Thunder Full Schedule - 2019-20:  https://www.espn.com/nba/team/schedu...kc/season/2020*

----------


## Laramie



----------


## okatty

Two games on ESPN and one on TNT (none ABC)  Per Royce Young there were 27 last season.  Not surprising, but tells the tale.

----------


## Laramie

> Two games on ESPN and one on TNT (none ABC)  Per Royce Young there were 27 last season.  Not surprising, but tells the tale.


Sad, but true...

Royce Young
‏Verified account @royceyoung
22h22 hours ago

The Thunder will appear on national TV (ABC, ESPN, TNT) just three times this season, down from 27 last season. And for the first time since 2009, the Thunder don’t play on Christmas.

Source:  https://twitter.com/royceyoung

The Thunder's performance will determine whether they pick up more games throughout the upcoming season; if they use the same format the NBA used last season.

----------


## Laramie

*2019 -20 Thunder may be easily overlooked & underated.*

----------


## okatty

I was looking at the  breakdown of home games this season and was glad to see that we have 22 games on weekends (Fri - Sun), including a whopping 13 on Friday nights.   So, not counting pre-season about 54% of  are weekend games.    And only 3 on Monday nights.  Anyway, I'll take wins where I can get them!   :Smile:

----------


## sgt. pepper

https://www.yardbarker.com/nba/artic...1_127_29960261

if this is true about OKC fans...then shame on us.

----------


## dcsooner

> https://www.yardbarker.com/nba/artic...1_127_29960261
> 
> if this is true about OKC fans...then shame on us.


This is noise. An attempt to justify the WAY in which he chose to leave the City/Team. Nothing to seriously discuss here.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I will go so far as to suggest that, if the interview is less than 45 days old, KD has become upset that Russ was able to massage his way out of town and STILL be in line for the first statue. KD has to know full well that the love for Russ will rip the roof from Chesapeake Arena his first game back.

----------


## Roger S

> This is noise. An attempt to justify the WAY in which he chose to leave the City/Team. Nothing to seriously discuss here.


Doesn't deflect the fact that a lot of the Thunder fan bases puerile reaction to his decision, regardless of how/why he left, was just as distasteful if not more..... I mean there was video of a man shooting a Durant jersey.... How is that justifiable?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> https://www.yardbarker.com/nba/artic...1_127_29960261
> 
> if this is true about OKC fans...then shame on us.


Lol, no. Shame on KD for acting like a little bitch. The lack of self/situational awareness on display in that article is comical. KD needs to learn to keep his mouth shut sometimes. He just repeatedly makes himself look bad/worse.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Doesn't deflect the fact that a lot of the Thunder fan bases puerile reaction to his decision, regardless of how/why he left, was just as distasteful if not more..... I mean there was video of a man shooting a Durant jersey.... How is that justifiable?


A few outlier reactions were way over the top, but most of the fanbases reaction was completely justified and not in anyway over the top...unless youre so soft that you cant handle some Twitter comments, mean signs and people dressed up as cupcakes boing you. Unless youve  actually been a fan of the team and watched/attended most of the games since the team got here...you dont have room to say what is or isnt an appropriate reaction to your best player promising to stay and then leaving the best lineup wed probably ever assembled in that off season to join the best team in NBA history that said player just collapsed and blew a three game lead against. Not understanding the fanbases reaction to the situation shows an extreme lack of perspective.

----------


## dcsooner

> Doesn't deflect the fact that a lot of the Thunder fan bases puerile reaction to his decision, regardless of how/why he left, was just as distasteful if not more..... I mean there was video of a man shooting a Durant jersey.... How is that justifiable?


Not justifying, but even as an older person, I can acknowledge that his method/process in leaving the team was dishonest to the organization and the fans and I dare say to a couple of his teammates .

----------


## Roger S

> Not justifying, but even as an older person, I can acknowledge that his method/process in leaving the team was dishonest to the organization and the fans and I dare say to a couple of his teammates .


I won't disagree with that. Still doesn't justify the way too many fans reacted.

----------


## Roger S

> A few outlier reactions were way over the top, but most of the fanbase’s reaction was completely justified and not in anyway over the top...unless you’re so soft that you can’t handle some Twitter comments, “mean” signs and people dressed up as cupcakes boing you. Unless you’ve  actually been a fan of the team and watched/attended most of the games since the team got here...you don’t have room to say what is or isn’t an appropriate reaction to your best player promising to stay and then leaving the best lineup we’d probably ever assembled in that off season to join the best team in NBA history that said player just collapsed and blew a three game lead against. Not understanding the fanbases reaction to the situation shows an extreme lack of perspective.


Point proven... Thanks!

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I think it is just the way the sports entertainment business works in today's social media world:

Player A leaves. For whatever reason.

Small number of fans claim offense, betrayal and outrage. They record themselves performing different types of destructive acts upon Player A's old uniform. They post to social media in the hope their video will be linked to on "Splin The Win", and other sports and news sites.

Uni burning videos will be aggregated by reporters at "Splin The Win" and others under the headline "Player A fans express their outrage". This story will have a 2 sentence intro and links to 12 Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, etc. videos.      

The most enterprising outrage fans know that 2 or 3 of the videos will become immortalized in the 30 for 30 that will be made about their team and Player A's departure in about 10 years.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Point proven... Thanks!


Not at all. But whatever you want to believe.

----------


## Roger S

> Not at all. But whatever you want to believe.


It's not a belief.

----------


## Thomas Vu

To be fair, to have people take sports extremely seriously is a ridiculous perspective to start with.

----------


## Anonymous.

I don't believe for one second that KD was wanting to return to OKC.

The dude joined the bullies and left OKC in the dust. Expecting a warm welcome back is asinine.  Since his departure, it has become extremely apparent that KD is out-of-touch with reality. He even called his agent crying after he learned of the backlash after he announced his decision in July of 2016. The guy is insecure and ruined the legacy of his career with that move. And now he is making up more stuff to justify his decision. He will spend the rest of his career and likely life, trying to convince people he didn't make a huge b!tch ass move.

OKC will never retire 35. And anyone who doesn't understand that - is simply not NBA savvy.

----------


## OkiePoke

Reminder - KD is in the Oklahoma Sports Hall of Fame

----------


## Roger S

> Reminder - KD is in the Oklahoma Sports Hall of Fame


The heck you say! No Thunder fan with any perspective on what KD did when he left would stand for that!  :Wink:

----------


## Laramie

Sure fans called him out, a true snow flake, unfit to be called a leader by any means.  Didn't have that conversation with his so called brother (Westbrook);  just up and left town--surprised even the Warrior team he joined (Can't beat 'em, join 'em).

IMO leaders don't retreat or join forces with the team he couldn't beat; or sit back and turn a blind eye when a teammate is kicked in the jewels;  then invite the scumbag who kicked your teammate to spend the night with you.  NOTE:  _My brother worked for Airport Limousine Services, a colleague recalled picking up Draymond Green and taking him to The Hill to KD's place in the early morning hours--he saw KD greet Green at the door and Green waived the driver to move on._

Durant was the one who was untruthful in his claim that the Thunder mistreated him; what would the organization have to gain mistreating their NBA superstar?

So before the fearless leader KD says anything about OKC or the Thunder, he needs to stand back from the rock pile in which he continues to throw stones.

----------


## jn1780

> I don't believe for one second that KD was wanting to return to OKC.
> 
> The dude joined the bullies and left OKC in the dust. Expecting a warm welcome back is asinine.  Since his departure, it has become extremely apparent that KD is out-of-touch with reality. He even called his agent crying after he learned of the backlash after he announced his decision in July of 2016. The guy is insecure and ruined the legacy of his career with that move. And now he is making up more stuff to justify his decision. He will spend the rest of his career and likely life, trying to convince people he didn't make a huge b!tch ass move.
> 
> OKC will never retire 35. And anyone who doesn't understand that - is simply not NBA savvy.


Yeah, coming back? What a joke. I'm sure Lebron took a lot more heat for leaving than KD did. If it was some place like LA it would be even worse. He will never get that same godlike status with anyone again so he should be happy that those few mean old fans wont pick on him again.

----------


## foodiefan

> Reminder - KD is in the Oklahoma Sports Hall of Fame


Not according to their web site:  https://www.oklahomasportshalloffame...l-members.html

----------


## jn1780

> Not according to their web site:  https://www.oklahomasportshalloffame...l-members.html


Correct Oklahoma Hall of Fame does not equal <> Oklahoma *Sports* Hall of Fame. I guess Oklahoma Hall of Fame is more political and quicker to admit while the Oklahoma Sports Hall of Fame actually waits for an Athlete to get closer to the end of their career.

----------


## gopokes88

At this point I just feel bad for kd and hope he finds peace. He’s lashing out at the thunder (for some reason?) and mad at them despite them accommodating him what 9 months ago for collisions jersey retirement. It’s just sad. 

I hope he finds peace and happiness.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> The heck you say! No Thunder fan with any perspective on what KD did when he left would stand for that!


They don’t have to because he isn’t in it.

----------


## Roger S

> They don’t have to because he isn’t in it.


Damn.... That's just cold blooded revoking his membership like that!

----------


## Roger S

But as mentioned up above... he is in the Oklahoma Hall of Fame..... Well unless they really did revoke him from it.

https://www.espn.com/blog/okc-thunde...a-hall-of-fame

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Damn.... That's just cold blooded revoking his membership like that!


Never said they revoked it. Just that he was never in it.

----------


## OkiePoke

It was my confusion.

KD is in the Oklahoma Hall of Fame

He is not in the Oklahoma Sports HOF

----------


## Roger S

> Never said they revoked it. Just that he was never in it.


I never said you said they said it was revoked.

----------


## Laramie

2019 Thunder report to training camp October 1, with media day usually scheduled one day before training camp on September 30.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Rivers: Clips knew OKC wanted to break team up https://es.pn/3095wbw
via @ESPN App http://espn.com/app

----------


## Laramie

*Chris Paul is not giving up tens of millions to leave the Thunder - Scottie Pippen | The Jump*

----------


## Laramie

*Nerlens Noel mum on Andre Roberson's participation headed into training camp.*

by Erik Horne
Published: Wed, September 25, 2019 4:53 PM Updated: Wed, September 25, 2019 4:55 PM



Nerlens Noel was careful not to slip.

On Wednesday, Noel was asked if he had the opportunity to play pickup games with Thunder newcomer Shai Gilgeous-Alexander and he heaped praise on the second-year guard. Hes an all-around point guard that knows how to play and knows how to move the ball and I think everybody will see, Noel said.

When asked if Andre Roberson was participating in those scrimmages, Noel got tight. Roberson hasnt played in a Thunder game since Jan. 27, 2018, when he ruptured the patellar tendon in his left knee.

Robersons father, John, told The Oklahoman in August that training camp will tell a whole lot, but that his son is in a better place than he was entering training camp last season.

Noel didnt give away much at all.

Umm  Im not sure if I can answer that, Noel said when asked if Roberson was playing in any of the pickup games.

The Thunder opens preseason camp on Oct. 1.

----------


## Laramie



----------


## Laramie

.

----------


## Laramie

.




*"It's So Hard to Say Goodbye to Yesterday".*

----------


## Easy180

Weird feeling going into October with zero interest out around the city for the upcoming Thunder season. Guess we were spoiled big time by the past decade but we get a big ole dose of more realistic small market ball this season.

----------


## dankrutka

> Weird feeling going into October with zero interest out around the city for the upcoming Thunder season. Guess we were spoiled big time by the past decade but we get a big ole dose of more realistic small market ball this season.


In what way do you mean? I actually just drove up from Texas for my Thunder ticket draft. We’re all excited. Of course expectations are different and there will be less demand for tickets, but that happens with most markets. I don’t think most people in OKC have been to games in other NBA cities when the home team is bad... there are often thousands of empty seats. Sometimes 10,000 empty seats. I expect OKC to be fine.

----------


## Easy180

> In what way do you mean? I actually just drove up from Texas for my Thunder ticket draft. We’re all excited. Of course expectations are different and there will be less demand for tickets, but that happens with most markets. I don’t think most people in OKC have been to games in other NBA cities when the home team is bad... there are often thousands of empty seats. Sometimes 10,000 empty seats. I expect OKC to be fine.


We like to think we are different than most cities but if I’m being realistic if we stink for a good stretch we will see lots of seats available or given away for free to create an illusion. We are in completely unknown territory now. I’m hopeful we will only be down a couple years, but we will have to hit home runs in the drafts again instead of via free agency or trade.

----------


## Roger S

> Weird feeling going into October with zero interest out around the city for the upcoming Thunder season. Guess we were spoiled big time by the past decade but we get a big ole dose of more realistic small market ball this season.


Guess I'm in the minority.... I'm excited to see some actual team basketball played and not just a couple of superstars going down the court and jacking up contested jump shots.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Guess I'm in the minority.... I'm excited to see some actual team basketball played and not just a couple of superstars going down the court and jacking up contested jump shots.


That's a positive way to look at it.

----------


## Roger S

> That's a positive way to look at it.


It helps that I'm a fan of the sport and the team... I'm not there to root for one or two players when it's a team sport.

----------


## dcsooner

> It helps that I'm a fan of the sport and the team... I'm not there to root for one or two players when it's a team sport.


+1

----------


## dankrutka

> It helps that I'm a fan of the sport and the team... I'm not there to root for one or two players when it's a team sport.


Right. I also hated Russell Westbrook for being an individual player who was not at all a member of a team*!

*Russell Westbrook led the NBA in assists last season. All assists were to, checks notes, other members of his... team.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Right. I also hated Russell Westbrook for being an individual player who was not at all a member of a team*!
> 
> *Russell Westbrook led the NBA in assists last season. All assists were to, checks notes, other members of his... team.


And it was the team or Adams who let RW  snag all those rebounds on missed foul shots. So yeah, team* sport.

----------


## dankrutka

> And it was the team or Adams who let RW  snag all those rebounds on missed foul shots. So yeah, team* sport.


Yeah, the team strategy to instigate the break was awful.

I guess we’re seeing how fans really felt about Russ. Everyone seems pretty excited the most important player in Thunder history is gone. Cool cool.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Would you at least concede that outside the athleticism, the games were a bit hard to watch with lack of ball movement?

----------


## Quicker

> Would you at least concede that outside the athleticism, the games were a bit hard to watch with lack of ball movement?


C’mon man, I always like your post’s but talk about the epitome of a spoiled fan... for a small-market team we are just coming out of a long period of a truly historic level of basketball with HOF players that we’ll be lucky to ever enjoy again... Have we won the ring? No, but if that’s  your expectation level with any team, you are going to always be disappointed... 

The foundation and reputation that has been set during the first decade of the Thunder brand is nothing less than amazing. 

 I have never been to a game, especially one of any significance that I would describe as hard to watch because of our style of play...

----------


## dankrutka

> Would you at least concede that outside the athleticism, the games were a bit hard to watch with lack of ball movement?


No. I find Russ an entertaining player to watch every night. Everyone knows Russ is frustrating at times, but he's also exhilarating. I long ago learned to appreciate good Russ, bad Russ without reservations. I'll be watching Houston games this season to see how he does. There's no one way to play basketball. Aside from that, lumping in Paul George as a player just "jacking up shots" is comical. I couldn't have enjoyed watching PG play more. He's smooth offensive player who gives it his all on defense. I don't have to bash Russ and PG to enjoy the ways this team might be different. I can appreciate different styles of play. But more than anything, you won't find me taking shots at Russ for what he did on the court. OKC fans bare indebted to him for choosing to stay and playing one of the most memorable seasons in NBA history in 2016-2017. There's a big difference between some kind of thoughtful and nuanced critique of Russ' game and just taking shots at dudes.

----------


## okatty

I couldn't have asked more from a season ticket holder/entertainment standpoint than to get to watch Russ the last 11 years.   In my view it was awesome.

In any event, did the Love's patch get even bigger?  It looks like it covers about 25% of CP's jersey.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Laramie

2019-20 Thunder Media Day 'Behind the Scenes.'

----------


## Laramie



----------


## Laramie

Does the Oklahoma City Blue & the Oklahoma City Thunder have separate training facilities?

----------


## Laramie

*
Preseason:  Mavericks @Thunder (Tulsa) Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401163133

----------


## king183

SGA looked really good, as did Adams. Ferguson and Diallo looked more confident and were all over the floor. Gallinari very smooth with his shoot, as expected.

Nader looked like the Nader of last season, despite the hype. 

BUT it's one pre-season game. I'm excited to see how they evolve.

----------


## dankrutka

The most interesting part of the game for me was Darius Bazley's play. He is really smooth and showed better touch than in summer league. If he can develop a shot, he has some tools to be a really good player. 

The big concern: Roberson. We were told he's a "full go" and now, after 1.5 years of not playing, they clearly still don't think he's ready. The contrast between what the team said and what's happened since are pretty concerning. 

Overall, I really enjoyed watching this group play. SGA looked like a stud. I think people are underplaying our defensive potential.

----------


## chuck5815

I know a lot of folks are still in the Westbrook camp, but I'm glad that we've moved on. The Harden - Westbrook reunion will likely prove to be disastrous. 

Fergie looked more confident, and it was nice to see some threes go down again. Now we just need Paul to stay healthy so we can deal him to a contender at the trade deadline.

----------


## dankrutka

> The Harden - Westbrook reunion will likely prove to be disastrous.


I'd love to know your definition of "disastrous." I expect them to be a top 3 seed and probably at least make the second round.

----------


## chuck5815

> I'd love to know your definition of "disastrous." I expect them to be a top 3 seed and probably at least make the second round.


i’m just saying that Tilman is going to get a better performance out of The Bubba Gump Shrimp Company than he will from the Rockets this year.

Definitely wish we could get a few of those Locations in OKC! Honestly surprised that the Chisholm Creek Illuminati hasn’t managed to secure one.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I know a lot of folks are still in the Westbrook camp, but I'm glad that we've moved on. The Harden - Westbrook reunion will likely prove to be disastrous. 
> 
> Fergie looked more confident, and it was nice to see some threes go down again. Now we just need Paul to stay healthy so we can deal him to a contender at the trade deadline.


I’m curious how much more teamwork there might be with Westbrook gone. There seemed to be quite a bit of standing around the court watching Westbrook play by some of the other players. Without him everyone might feel more inclined to play team basketball.

----------


## chuck5815

> Im curious how much more teamwork there might be with Westbrook gone. There seemed to be quite a bit of standing around the court watching Westbrook play by some of the other players. Without him everyone might feel more inclined to play team basketball.


Yes. And we should see significantly less ill-advised jump shots. If that were a statistical category, Westbrook would have a number of Quadruple-Doubles.

----------


## OKCRT

> Yes. And we should see significantly less ill-advised jump shots. If that were a statistical category, Westbrook would have a number of Quadruple-Doubles.


I bet that team 3 point shooting average goes up also. And we know how they like to shoot 3s.

----------


## okatty

> Yes. And we should see significantly less ill-advised jump shots. If that were a statistical category, Westbrook would have a number of Quadruple-Doubles.


One thing is for sure....we’ll see a lot less wins without Russ.

----------


## Laramie

Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401163144

----------


## Laramie

*October 23rd, Thunder @ Jazz*





*When:* 8 p.m., Wednesday 
*Where:* Vivint Smart Home Arena, Salt Lake City 

*Injuries:*  OKC - Andre Roberson, SG,  Out
Utah is a 11 1/2 points favorite over/under is 224 points 

*TV:* FS Oklahoma (Cox 37/ HD 722, Dish 412, DirecTV 675, U-verse 751/1751) Radio: WWLS-AM 640 / 98.1 FM

----------


## Laramie

Thunder 95 @ Jazz 100  
Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160653

----------


## okatty

Adams had a rough night.  However, Muscala came in and Jazz just torched him.  They went on immediate run with Mitchell taking over game.   No sure why the 3 guard line-up was tossed out there late in the game.  Shroeder didn't contribute much.    Probably going to be a lot of those games where it's a tight fit but tough to close out for a win.

----------


## Anonymous.

> Probably going to be a lot of those games where it's a tight fit but tough to close out for a win.


This would be ideal. Get experience to our young guys and accumulate losses. We literally should shoot for the 15th seed.

----------


## dankrutka

> Adams had a rough night.  However, Muscala came in and Jazz just torched him.  They went on immediate run with Mitchell taking over game.   No sure why the 3 guard line-up was tossed out there late in the game.  Shroeder didn't contribute much.    Probably going to be a lot of those games where it's a tight fit but tough to close out for a win.


I actually thought Muscala was better defensively than I ever expected he could be. Gallo, on the other hand, looked like his feet were stuck in cement. I do agree that going with Schroeder late seemed like the wrong move. 

The big takeaway from last night is that the Thunder have a stud in Shai Gilgous-Alexander, look to have a decent defense, and were pretty fun to watch for a lot of it. The Thunder schedule is absolutely brutal to start so don't be surprised if the record isn't great. 

The crowd at the home opener will be interesting... I'm coming up from Texas for the game. Can't wait.

----------


## okatty

^Will be very interesting.  I've never seen the Thunder send out some of the emails we've been getting - basically begging people to show up and use their tickets.

----------


## Laramie

*When:* 7 p.m., Friday, October 25
*Where:* Chesapeake Energy Arena

*Injuries:* OKC - Andre Roberson, SG, Out
Thunder is an 8 point favorite over/under is 218 1/2 points

*TV:* FS Oklahoma (Cox 37/ HD 722, WWLS-98.1 FM

----------


## kswright29

Ferguson is the new Andre. Dude can't buy a basket.

----------


## chuck5815

> Ferguson is the new Andre. Dude can't buy a basket.


he sucks. would rather see the minutes go to Bazley or Diallo.

----------


## Quicker

> he sucks. would rather see the minutes go to Bazley or Diallo.


He’s just off to a slow start, we’ve seen him play much better. I agree about Bazley and Diallo though...they both appear to have really high ceilings especially considering where we got them in the draft... I really like our defensive potential and how hard we play

----------


## Laramie

.
Wizards 97 @ Thunder 85
Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160664

----------


## kukblue1

Ok it might be worse than I thought.  Looking at first 20 games I was hoping for an 8-12 start.  I though the first 5 games of the season we could go 2-3.  Nope we lost to the worst team in the NBA in the Wizards.  I'm afraid 0-5 start is coming and not even sure if we can beat the Pelicans.  My worst case of going 5-15 in the first 20 games is looking like a reality now.

----------


## dankrutka

First, the crowd was good. Some empty seats, but mostly filled and fans were into it. We had a good time. 

One note: the Thunder store is embarrassing. Their inability to stock quality products is astounding. So many bad designs. The Thunder got SGA how long ago and there was literally one item to you could buy if his? And by one, I literally mean the Thunder store had one jersey left in stock. Nothing for any other player besides Adams.

To the game, CP3, Adams, and Ferg were awful. The latter two have looked as bad as Ive seen them. They can play better and hopefully they will. Gallo needs more shots. SGA is an absolute stud.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> ^Will be very interesting.  I've never seen the Thunder send out some of the emails we've been getting - basically begging people to show up and use their tickets.


I heard on the radio that secondary market ticket prices are down 70 something percent this season.

----------


## Laramie

.
Warriors  92 @ Thunder 120
Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160678

----------


## Laramie

.

----------


## SEMIweather

> I heard on the radio that secondary market ticket prices are down 70 something percent this season.


Yep, the games against the big name teams are still going to be pricey, but I'm looking forward to getting cheap tickets to see some good teams without quite the same level of star power (thinking specifically of when the Jazz and Nuggets come to town).

----------


## Laramie

* Rockets @ Thunder*

*Monday, October 28, 7 p.m.
Chesapeake Energy Arena*
*TV/Radio:*  FSOK/98.1 FM


*Injury Report:*
*Rockets:* Michael Frazier, SG	Day-To-Day
Gerald Green, SG	Out

*Thunder:*  Andre Roberson, SG	Out

----------


## BoulderSooner

it is Thunder AT the rockets

----------


## Laramie

> it is Thunder AT the rockets


Correction, it is Thunder @ Rockets, thanks for calling that to my attention...

----------


## Laramie

.

*Thunder @ Rockets
Toyota Center
Monday, October 28, 7 p.m.*

*TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*


*Injury Report:*

*Thunder*: Andre Roberson, SG Out

*Rockets:* Michael Frazier, SG Day-To-Day
Gerald Green, SG Out

----------


## Laramie

.
Thunder 112 @ Rockets 116

Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160687

----------


## kswright29

Hung tough, the 3rd quarter was a killer along with Harden's free throws. That guy gets more touch fouls than anyone I've ever seen. It's maddening. I'm ready for Dre to come back and take Ferguson's spot, we need Dre's offense! Ferguson, take a shot some time!

----------


## Laramie

> Hung tough, the 3rd quarter was a killer along with Harden's free throws. That guy gets more touch fouls than anyone I've ever seen. It's maddening. I'm ready for Dre to come back and take Ferguson's spot, we need Dre's offense! Ferguson, take a shot some time!


We need Dre, however my concerns with Dre at this point; will he be that same defensive specialist he was before his injury, also has he improved at the free throw line.   Adams had a relapse at the free throw line:  vs Utah 1-6, and struggled somewhat vs Washington 1-2, vs GSW 0-2, &  Houston 2-4.  

Adams & Dre will need to improve at the charity stripe.   

Maybe it's just me, I have a strange feeling we will not see Dre in a meaningful role this year.

----------


## GoOKC1991

Really like how this team is competing.

----------


## Laramie

*Trailblazers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Wednesday, October 30, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM, 640 AM.*


*Portland - Pau Gasol  PF  Out
Zach Collins  PF  Day-to-Day

Oklahoma City - Andre Roberson SG  Out
Steven Adams C  Day-To-Day*

----------


## king183

> Really like how this team is competing.


Completely agree. There is really good ball movement and they are playing hard. SGA is a legit future all star.

----------


## Quicker

Win or lose, I love watching this team play... so many young players with so much potenial...excellent veteran leadership... 

I loved the Westbrook years but I think you’re now getting a much better look at what a Billy Donovan coached team looks like now that Russ is gone....

----------


## Laramie

Trailblazers 102 @ Thunder  99

Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160704

----------


## Laramie

Just need to taste a few victories to get these guys in free flow.  Closing out will eventually come.  

Diallo, Noel & Schroder are much improved.  Spacing & ball movement are better than 18-19; just a matter of time before they get into a rhythm.  

Impressed that these dudes are showing potential...

----------


## Richard at Remax

empty seats starting to pile up as each game goes by. Feels like a completely different atmosphere and going to be a long season for management. At least they either got, or are pretty close, to getting under the tax.

----------


## Laramie

> empty seats starting to pile up as each game goes by. Feels like a completely different atmosphere and going to be a long season for management. At least they either got, or are pretty close, to getting under the tax.


Lots of empty seats (no shows); however the attendance listed was 18,203, the sellout streak continues--whatever that's worth.  

Hope the Thunder can catch some breaks with some wins.   OKC's game against Portland was the 4th game in 6 days.

Losses:   
@Utah 100-95
Washington 97-85
@ Houston 116-112 
Portland 102-99
Win:
Golden State 120-92

----------


## kukblue1

> Lots of empty seats (no shows); however the attendance listed was 18,203, the sellout streak continues--whatever that's worth.  
> 
> Hope the Thunder can catch some breaks with some wins.   OKC's game against Portland was the 4th game in 6 days.
> 
> Losses:   
> @Utah 100-95
> Washington 97-85
> @ Houston 116-112 
> Portland 102-99
> ...


There were a lot of empty seats.  I want to say the weather didn't help any.  Also have the done away with the Thunder rewards program.  Not hearing anything about it.  Now is not the time not to be giving away tickets.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Traber and Trammel were just talking about Thunder attendance. Trammel said he went last night and he was really disappointed in the energy level of the crowd. Even when Paul hit a shot that put us in the lead not many seemed to care. Traber looked up tickets for Tuesday vs Orlando and found some for $2. Not good.

----------


## OKCRT

> Traber and Trammel were just talking about Thunder attendance. Trammel said he went last night and he was really disappointed in the energy level of the crowd. Even when Paul hit a shot that put us in the lead not many seemed to care. Traber looked up tickets for Tuesday vs Orlando and found some for $2. Not good.


OKC better support the team through good times and bad or they could look to move to a larger market. It happens in Pro sports . I guess as long as the tickets are selling the Thunder are still making their money there but when people stop showing up they are not bringing in the other income that the arena generates for them.

----------


## chuck5815

> OKC better support the team through good times and bad or they could look to move to a larger market. It happens in Pro sports . I guess as long as the tickets are selling the Thunder are still making their money there but when people stop showing up they are not bringing in the other income that the arena generates for them.


To be fair, attending a live NBA game is just not that enjoyable unless you're within a few rows of the court. Add in the fact that we suck and don't have a superstar, and it's easy to see how apathy can set in.

----------


## Quicker

> To be fair, attending a live NBA game is just not that enjoyable unless you're within a few rows of the court. Add in the fact that we suck and don't have a superstar, and it's easy to see how apathy can set in.


What? You cant be serious... How many games have you actually been to? The Thunder have been playing before a packed arena for over a decade now and very few of those fans have ever sat within the first few rows...  I really enjoy watching this team play, weve given three of the best teams in the NBA all they want. The Western conference will be brutal this year but its unfair to say we suck... Attendance may suffer a little bit while we rebuild but for me that just means getting to go to more games as Im getting tickets at great prices on the secondary market...

----------


## floyd the barber

> OKC better support the team through good times and bad or they could look to move to a larger market. It happens in Pro sports . I guess as long as the tickets are selling the Thunder are still making their money there but when people stop showing up they are not bringing in the other income that the arena generates for them.


That decision is entirely up to ownership. 

I am no expert, but I know for a fact the Minnesota Timberwolves have had attendance issues for a decade (and they may still have problems). They never left. 

But OKC is a _way_ smaller market than MSP, so who knows. I would hate to see them go but wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## sooner88

It will be really interesting to see what the renewal rate is on season tickets for next year. You have to renew your seats before playoffs each year, so all of us that did did it under the assumption we'd still have PG, RW, etc. (they also upped the ticket prices this year).

----------


## chuck5815

I've seen tickets just off the floor trading for $150, which is pretty insane. there was a time period where just getting yourself into the tip-top of the lower bowl would cost $100.

----------


## dcsooner

Oklahoma City is proving Seattle fans right when they said OKC would not or could not sustain the team during lean times.  projected that little ol OKC would fold when the wins diminished. No team rides on top forever, what happened to supporting the team because its in OKC. This  lack of interest/support because of the loss of players is truly disappointing., true definition of fair weather or band wagon fans.

----------


## Laramie

. 
*Pelicans @ Thunder*

*4 p.m., Saturday, November 2 
Chesapeake Energy Arena 
TV: FS Oklahoma (Cox 37) Radio: 98.1 FM*

*NOLA - Derrick Favors C Day-To-Day*


*OKC - N. Noel PF  Day-To-Day,  S. Adams C  Day-To-Day,  A. Roberson SG  Out*

----------


## kukblue1

> I've seen tickets just off the floor trading for $150, which is pretty insane. there was a time period where just getting yourself into the tip-top of the lower bowl would cost $100.


I also have seen people selling tickets for more than what you can just buy them at the box office.  I'm looking for extra tickets for tomorrow night.  $80 $60 for section 307 and I could just buy a couple rows up for $27 at the box office.  Section 309 row K $101  ARE YOU KIDDING.  Whom ever is trying to resale tickets in the upper deck for that much needs slapped hard.  Why wouldn't you try to get some money.  There are two games in December I can't go too.  I have them section 308 for $20 and still haven't sold them.

----------


## Quicker

> Oklahoma City is proving Seattle fans right when they said OKC would not or could not sustain the team during lean times.  projected that little ol OKC would fold when the wins diminished. No team rides on top forever, what happened to supporting the team because its in OKC. This  lack of interest/support because of the loss of players is truly disappointing., true definition of fair weather or band wagon fans.


Haha...and you’ve come to this epiphany after only three home games into the season? That’s the most ridiculous sh!t I’ve ever heard... Seattle fans weren’t right about anything. They were convinced the NBA couldn’t live without them...it’s now been well over a decade with no prospects of getting a team on the horizon... The Sonics were a train wreck who had been losing money for years... The Thunder is extremely well managed and will never lose money in OKC...

----------


## dcsooner

I came to that conclusion after reading comments from others above. I hope you’re right that this is only reflecting early season apathy.

----------


## Laramie

The rebuild or reset of the Thunder is uncharted in two ways; it does make some fans feel uneasy.

The first 5 years of relocation was getting the franchise established and ingrained into our community.  Once we got established; fans wanted a winner and eventual success with Durant as the face of the franchise, supported by Westbrook & Harden. 

IMO, Durant didn't know how to lead.  He didn't want to accept responsibility that goes with being a leader; he was ready and willing to receive thumbs up in success, couldn't handle the personal attacks on himself when expectations weren't achieved.  

OKC has well established that we can support one major pro sport.  We're beyond the 10 year maker as a franchise.  Holding our own among older established small markets under 2 million MSA--Memphis, Milwaukee, New Orleans & Salt Lake City. 

With new faces, we'll need to be patient with this franchise.

As Quicker noted we're only 3 home games into the season.   The sky is not falling.

----------


## dcsooner

> The rebuild or reset of the Thunder is uncharted in two ways; it does make some fans feel uneasy.
> 
> The first 5 years was getting the franchise established and ingrained into our community.  Once we got established; fans wanted a winner and eventual success with Durant as the face of the franchise, supported by Westbrook & Harden. 
> 
> IMO, Durant didn't know how to lead.  He didn't want to accept responsibility that goes with being a leader; he was ready and willing to receive thumbs up in success, couldn't handle the personal attacks on himself when expectations weren't achieved.  
> 
> OKC has well established that we can support one major pro sport.  We're beyond the 10 year maker as a franchise.  Holding our own among the small market franchises under 2 million MSA--Memphis, Milwaukee, New Orleans & Salt Lake City. 
> 
> As Quicker noted we're only 3 home games into the season.   The sky is not falling.


+1

----------


## OKC_Chipper

> I came to that conclusion after reading comments from others above. I hope youre right that this is only reflecting early season apathy.


You made a conclusion about a city being able to sustain an nba franchise based off of a couple comments on a message board? That seems well informed.
Ive been to two games and going to my third today, the attendance doesnt seem that much different to me than early in the year last year. The crowd isnt very rowdy but I think thats to be expected with the team we have right now.

----------


## king183

> Haha...and you’ve come to this epiphany after only three home games into the season? That’s the most ridiculous sh!t I’ve ever heard... Seattle fans weren’t right about anything. They were convinced the NBA couldn’t live without them...it’s now been well over a decade with no prospects of getting a team on the horizon... The Sonics were a train wreck who had been losing money for years... The Thunder is extremely well managed and will never lose money in OKC...


Exactly. This doomsday talk is both absurd and hilarious. I've been to all the home games, A few people who don't know better are making it seem like it's a wasteland in there. It's consistently been 75% full, which, while compared to our past of nearly every seat being filled may look disappointing, is still amazing when compared to the rest of the NBA. The energy is certainly different. The crowd isn't nearly as loud, but I imagine that will get better as fans get used to this team--especially SGA since it certainly looks like we have another All Star in him.

The naysayers are predictable. They are typically those who are predisposed to pessimism or OKC-bashing, so the first sign of anything resembling  bad news for OKC, they feed on it like piranhas, regardless of the reality on the ground.

----------


## OKC Guy

> Exactly. This doomsday talk is both absurd and hilarious. I've been to all the home games, A few people who don't know better are making it seem like it's a wasteland in there. It's consistently been 75% full, which, while compared to our past of nearly every seat being filled may look disappointing, is still amazing when compared to the rest of the NBA. The energy is certainly different. The crowd isn't nearly as loud, but I imagine that will get better as fans get used to this team--especially SGA since it certainly looks like we have another All Star in him.
> 
> The naysayers are predictable. They are typically those who are predisposed to pessimism or OKC-bashing, so the first sign of anything resembling  bad news for OKC, they feed on it like piranhas, regardless of the reality on the ground.


Yup.  Here’s a pic mid game at Golden State and look at all the empty seats.  They spent like 1.5 Billion and its brand new.  

Very few teams sell out games consistently and those who do are top teams in current year.  OKC has 1 Pro team and its still great entertainment at reasonable prices.  

Wish I could figure out how to post pics but here’s the pic link:

https://mobile.twitter.com/ThunderND...971393/photo/1

Also, really like our core youngsters SGA, Bazeley and Diallo.  Hope we keep Adams thru the rebuild and after. But those 3 are a start.

As for all the draft picks we have my guess is half are used up in future trades once we start getting better in a year or three.  We will have to go thru tough times to get batter.  Just hope we can trade CP he will hold ip the rebuild if we can’t unload him due to salary.

----------


## OKC_Chipper

I took this tonight, definitely looks like a city that doesn’t support a team anymore. Let’s just give up and send them back to Seattle.

----------


## Laramie

*Pelicans 104 @ Thunder 115*



Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160719

Attendance:  18,203

----------


## kswright29

Take a look at a Rockets game.  That place never looks even half full. Russ has to be thinking where the hell is everyone!

----------


## chuck5815

> Take a look at a Rockets game.  That place never looks even half full. Russ has to be thinking where the hell is everyone!


to be fair, Houston is a global city AND it has Landry’s, the Chart House, and so many Bubba Gump Shrimp Company’s. 

So If I lived in Houston, I wouldn’t be hanging out at a sport ball game either.

Would probably be knee deep in coconut shrimp, almost all the time

----------


## SEMIweather

Can pretty much guarantee the Thunder will not be going anywhere as long as OKC keeps the Peake up to par compared to other NBA arenas.

----------


## Laramie

Keeping The Peake up-to-date is key.  A look at the investment of Oklahoma City's largest indoor venue:

2002:  $89.2 million downtown arena (Initial budget DT arena).

2009 & 2010 upgrades:  

The $89 million Ford Center opened in 2002 and was paid for with money from a penny sales tax voters approved as part of the MAPS initiative in the early 1990s. MAPS for Kids, which benefits the city's public school districts, was a continuation of that tax.

$90 million (Brought up to NBA standards paid for by MAPS for Hoops NBA extension.
2017:  OKC September election--General Obligation Bonds - Proposition 11: $8,865,000 for downtown city arena passed.

Chesapeake Energy Arena upgrades to date:  $188 million.  Recall that the original MAPS $350 package that funded DT arena only spent $16 million for land acquisition.

History of the MAPS projects TIMELINE timeline:  https://oklahoman.com/article/319747...ing-an-upgrade

MAPS 4 proposed arena upgrades worth $115 million will add $303 million to the arena value investment total.

----------


## Quicker

> to be fair, Houston is a global city AND it has Landry’s, the Chart House, and so many Bubba Gump Shrimp Company’s. 
> 
> So If I lived in Houston, I wouldn’t be hanging out at a sport ball game either.
> 
> Would probably be knee deep in coconut shrimp, almost all the time


I’m not quite sure why you’re even commenting in this thread... Anyone that would rather go to Bubba Gump shrimp than a Rockets-Thunder game doesn’t really have anything pertinent to add anyway... 

You do have a unique viewpoint though... just think about how crazy it is that arenas just built in Brooklyn and San Francisco each cost around $1.5 billion dollars to build 

Can you in your wildest dreams imagine the Bubba Gump shrimp Company restaurant that could be built for that kind of money?

----------


## chuck5815

> I’m not quite sure why you’re even commenting in this thread... Anyone that would rather go to Bubba Gump shrimp than a Rockets-Thunder game doesn’t really have anything pertinent to add anyway... 
> 
> You do have a unique viewpoint though... just think about how crazy it is that arenas just built in Brooklyn and San Francisco each cost around $1.5 billion dollars to build 
> 
> Can you in your wildest dreams imagine the Bubba Gump shrimp Company restaurant that could be built for that kind of money?


Just pointing out that OKC ain’t got much to do of an evening relative to actual BLCs. Look at the USC Trojan football games even in the years where the school has bought enough players to field a top five team. Empty. 

And I’m still very surprised that Tilman hasn’t made a push into OKC. Can you imagine a $1.5B aquarium situated on the river with a Bubba Gump Shrimp Company as the anchor tenant? That’s a MAPS project that passes with flying colors. The one we’re voting for in a month? Eh, I don’t know. Too many underfunded LLC projects.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Magic  @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Tuesday, November 5, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*ORL - Melvin Frazier Jr. (SG) Day-To-Day - Michael Carter-Williams (PG) Day-To-Day*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Steven Adams  (C)   Day-To-Day - Andre Roberson  (SG)  Out*

----------


## dankrutka

> empty seats starting to pile up as each game goes by. Feels like a completely different atmosphere and going to be a long season for management. At least they either got, or are pretty close, to getting under the tax.


For context, this also pretty normal in the NBA. If you've been to other NBA arenas, OKC's crowds this season are probably still above average IMHO. We've had top 5 crowds the last 10 years. 2,000 empty seats is pretty typical. I went to a Pelicans game with 10,000 empty seats. There are only a few franchises that pack their arenas when they're not expected to make the playoffs.

Edit: I posted this without knowing that several other people made this point. In short, the posts about OKC's support for the Thunder are way off base. The support has been good.

----------


## dankrutka

> to be fair, Houston is a global city AND it has Landry’s, the Chart House, and so many Bubba Gump Shrimp Company’s. 
> 
> So If I lived in Houston, I wouldn’t be hanging out at a sport ball game either.
> 
> Would probably be knee deep in coconut shrimp, almost all the time


I was sure this was satire. This should go in the OKCTalk Hall of Fame.

Side note: There is a point to be made that there are more options in other NBA cities, but honestly, I wouldn't put Houston anywhere near the top of that list. It absolutely pales in comparison to New York, Brooklyn, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Miami, Toronto, Philly, Boston, Atlanta, D.C., and so many cities with better overall offerings.

----------


## OkiePoke

When half your players are new and the fans don't know who they are, it brings down the energy level for sure. The team needs an identity and the fans will have to recognize it. Plus, it's still college football season. The excitement level gets higher as the season progresses.

I'm not worried about attendance. Ya, probably will be a drop off after losing the biggest player in team history. Plus, tickets to the game are not cheap. I remember seeing that the Thunder had some of the highest ticket prices in the NBA.

----------


## OKCRT

> For context, this also pretty normal in the NBA. If you've been to other NBA arenas, OKC's crowds this season are probably still above average IMHO. We've had top 5 crowds the last 10 years. 2,000 empty seats is pretty typical. I went to a Pelicans game with 10,000 empty seats. There are only a few franchises that pack their arenas when they're not expected to make the playoffs.
> 
> Edit: I posted this without knowing that several other people made this point. In short, the posts about OKC's support for the Thunder are way off base. The support has been good.


Some of the guys on the Sports Animal last week were talking like there were lots of empty seats and fans sitting on their hands and not really into the games this season. I haven't been to any games this season yet but from the looks on TV it's not bad but hard to tell about upper levels.

----------


## Rover

I do know that the lower prices and after market availability has let a new set of fans who haven't been able to afford the games before now go to them.  They are excited and will be a good base of live fandom for the future.  

Let's face it, there have been quite a few attendees who aren't really sports fans, but went because it was the cool thing to do and say that you have NBA season tickets.  It may be nice to have actual basketball fans have a chance to go and bond on a more intimate level with the team.

----------


## dankrutka

> I remember seeing that the Thunder had some of the highest ticket prices in the NBA.


I don’t think there’s any way this could be true. Probably some of the cheapest in the league.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I dont think theres any way this could be true. Probably some of the cheapest in the league.


the thunder had the 5th highest average ticket price in the NBA last season   


in the resale market the thunder was  the 4th highest   last year

----------


## Laramie

> the thunder had the 5th highest average ticket price in the NBA last season   
> 
> in the resale market the thunder was  the 4th highest   last year


Thanks for the update, BoulderSooner

Recall reading that information recently (can't recall the source) and thought to myself how  fortunate of OKC to have an NBA franchise in our market with such strong support.

----------


## Laramie

Thunder fans, we're probably in for some bumps in the road this season, the vibes I'm getting from many fans are positive.  

While at OU Medical Center complex this past Friday, a women on the elevator complimented me on my Thunder jacket.  She shared her optimism for the team saying 'I just know they're going to get better, I can feel it...'

I feel those same sentiments about the Thunder, the guys have hit the hardwood running like a gazelle with the enthusiasm we all saw in 2010 when the franchise started to mesh with the city. 

It has been years, but it seems like only yesterday we enjoyed the likes of  Westbrook, Durant, Harden, Ibaka, Watson, Krstic,  Sefolosha, Weaver, Collison and many others.  Now we're seeing it all revolve again with some promise in Adams, Paul, Gilgeous-Alexander, Schroeder, Gallinari,  Diallo, Bazley, Noel, Ferguson...

Stay loud & proud my fellow fans, ramp up your O-K-C enthusiasm.

----------


## BoulderSooner

thunder resale market is down over 70% this season

----------


## sooner88

I've only been to one regular season so far this year, but I'd echo the sentiment above. The Portland game had a fairly good crowd for a freezing night and Game 7 of the World Series. You're going to lose some of the fair weather fans, but the interesting thing will be the percentage of people that renew for next year as we all had to renew prior to Russ and PG leaving. I do know that the you can find a very inexpensive ticket on the resale market in the Lower Bowl and giving away season tickets for free has been pretty difficult.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I've only been to one regular season so far this year, but I'd echo the sentiment above. The Portland game had a fairly good crowd for a freezing night and Game 7 of the World Series. You're going to lose some of the fair weather fans, but the interesting thing will be the percentage of people that renew for next year as we all had to renew prior to Russ and PG leaving. I do know that the you can find a very inexpensive ticket on the resale market in the Lower Bowl and giving away season tickets for free has been pretty difficult.


yep     next years renewal season    will be the real test

----------


## dankrutka

> the thunder had the 5th highest average ticket price in the NBA last season   
> 
> 
> in the resale market the thunder was  the 4th highest   last year


Can you provide some evidence? I did some searches and they did not show that OKC as a top 5 most expensive ticket. I mean, I have $16 tickets season tickets in the lower part of the upper bowl. Either way, the secondary market will go down this season.

----------


## OkiePoke

> Can you provide some evidence? I did some searches and they did not show that OKC as a top 5 most expensive ticket. I mean, I have $16 tickets season tickets in the lower part of the upper bowl. Either way, the secondary market will go down this season.


THis is for the current season. Which I think the re-sale market will soften.
https://blog.ticketiq.com/blog/nba-t...-prices-trends

From 13/14
https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/whic...st-affordable/
"Behind young superstars Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook, the Thunder is now one of the best teams in the NBA year in and year out. Although the team is in a relatively small market, it is the only major professional sports team in the state and its TFC of $719 is the* fourth highest in the league*. Ticket prices on the resale marker are the third highest of all teams, only costing less than Knicks and Lakers games. The good news? Parking costs are the lowest in the NBA and beer prices are tied for third lowest."

OKC has averaged some of the highest ticket prices in the NBA for quite a while. Next year may change that.

----------


## Laramie

OKC seems to fall slightly above the middle of the road when you look at all things ticket related.  What's most impressive is where we are among the small markets like Milwaukee, Memphis, New Orleans &  Salt Lake City.

A city like Milwaukee where you have 1.6 million MSA and 5.8 million in Wisconsin where the state supports MLB (Brewers), NFL (Green Bay Packers) & NBA (Bucks)  vs a smaller state like Oklahoma where the NBA (Thunder) is king in a state of 4 million with no other major competing pro sports like MLB, NFL & NHL.

I still think Tulsa (400,000 urban/1 million MSA) could support an NHL team in the 17,100-seat BOK Center.  You would definitely sell a good share of season tickets & ticket packages in Oklahoma City & Wichita.

----------


## Laramie

*Magic 94 @ Thunder 102*



*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160743

Attendance - 18,203

----------


## dcsooner

This team has loads of potential. They may not make the playoffs but if they  stay as constructed it should be close (9-10th). We appear to have a potential star play and a couple reliable starters in development. These trades and draft picks have me more optimistic about the team in 2-3 years

----------


## OkiePoke

Uh, SGA is going to be great. Hopefully we get to keep him around for a while.

----------


## dankrutka

Reality check: this team will NOT stay as constructed. Gallo is 100% getting moved and that’ll crater the offense. But it’s the smart move long term. Really enjoying this team.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Spurs

AT&T Center, San Antonio
Thursday, November 7, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - M. Muscala  (PF) Day-To-Day - A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury report*

*S. A. - No injured players*

----------


## OKCRT

> Reality check: this team will NOT stay as constructed. Gallo is 100% getting moved and thatll crater the offense. But its the smart move long term. Really enjoying this team.


That is prob. correct that Gallo - CP3 and just about any other player on this team could be traded and prob. will for the right price. But, this team is good enough to make a push if they were to add one high quality player. I kind of like the make up of this team and if they would have kept J. Grant this would be a playoff team IMO. They might still be able to make the playoffs as is if they keep the team together. These young players will get better as the season goes on hopefully. I hate to see a team tank but that's todays NBA.

----------


## SEMIweather

I really don't think this team should attempt to completely tank this season. SGA is already very good and I'm not in favor of doing a full-on tank that would potentially hamper his development.

----------


## dankrutka

> I really don't think this team should attempt to completely tank this season. SGA is already very good and I'm not in favor of doing a full-on tank that would potentially hamper his development.


How would a full on tank hamper his development? Lots of superstars started on awful teams. As long as the culture isn’t bad, it can provide an environment for growth.

----------


## Laramie

Keep this group together.  You want SGA in a position where he has help and doesn't take it upon himself (recall Westbrook's struggles post Durant) to do it all.  Players get injured when they are stretched too far.

Shai is young; he can learn from the experience of a Chris Paul, Abdel Nader and Danilo Gallinari.  Right now we're seeing the best spacing & ball movement since the Thunder entered the OKC market.  

The franchise is in a position to add key pieces to build around its youth.  Really impressed with Diallo fit.

----------


## Roger S

> Right now we're seeing the best spacing & ball movement since the Thunder entered the OKC market.


It's beautiful isn't it!

----------


## emtefury

I am here to exclaim I was right about Westbrook.  I was blasted many times on here when saying Westbrook was the offensive problem and sucked the oxygen out of the offense.   

It is good to see real offensive teaming is happening.

----------


## chuck5815

> I am here to exclaim I was right about Westbrook.  I was blasted many times on here when saying Westbrook was the offensive problem and sucked the oxygen out of the offense.   
> 
> It is good to see a real offensive teaming is happening.


I'm proud of you for making that call when it wasn't necessarily in your interests to do so.

----------


## emtefury

Thanks for the kudos.  Hopefully realize I had some lighthearted sarcasm in my post.

----------


## okatty

Dead last in assist to TO ratio;  2nd to last in assist %;  5th from bottom in overall offensive rating and 6th from last in effective FG rating.    I'm enjoying watching SGA, CP3, Gallinari et al., but lets not pretend this is a good offensive team.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I am here to exclaim I was right about Westbrook.  I was blasted many times on here when saying Westbrook was the offensive problem and sucked the oxygen out of the offense.   
> 
> It is good to see real offensive teaming is happening.


of course the offensive rating of the team is way down .. .   but  you know facts ..

----------


## king183

> I am here to exclaim I was right about Westbrook.  I was blasted many times on here when saying Westbrook was the offensive problem and sucked the oxygen out of the offense.   
> 
> It is good to see real offensive teaming is happening.


We have one of the worst offensive ratings in the league.

----------


## Roger S

> We have one of the worst offensive ratings in the league.


And we're not getting blown out despite all these stats being posted.... No one is arguing this team isn't a work in progress. We all accepted that when Presti lit the fuse and blew things up.

----------


## king183

> And we're not getting blown out despite all these stats being posted.... No one is arguing this team isn't a work in progress. We all accepted that when Presti lit the fuse and blew things up.


Well, the other part of the equation is that we have one of the best defensive ratings in the league. That’s why we aren’t getting blown out. 

The note about our terrible offensive rating was in response to the poster exclaiming vindication on their stance that removing Westbrook from the team would result in a reinvigorated offense. That’s clearly the opposite of reality.

----------


## dankrutka

> I am here to exclaim I was right about Westbrook.  I was blasted many times on here when saying Westbrook was the offensive problem and sucked the oxygen out of the offense.   
> 
> It is good to see real offensive teaming is happening.


Here's more info on BoulderSooner's point about offensive rating. 

Here's OKC's offensive rating and league ranking:
2019-2020: 103.57 (26th)
2018-2019: 110.85 (9th)
2017-2018: 111.48 (6th)
2016-2017: 108.95 (10th) - remember, this season was solo Russ, which is pretty good evidence Russ was great offensively
2015-2016: 113.76 (3rd)

So, in short, the offense is dramatically *worse* without Russ. Nice try though, everyone! The Russ hating is pretty much a fad here at this point!  :Wink: 

The reason this team is hanging in, and winning, games is because the *defense* is really good.

----------


## Roger S

> So, in short, the offense is dramatically *worse* without Russ. Nice try though, everyone! The Russ hating is pretty much a fad here at this point! 
> The reason this team is hanging in, and winning, games is because the *defense* is really good.


What did the offense look like Russ's first few years here? Remember we are in rebuilding mode here. Not in championship chasing mode like the years you chose to compare this team to.

----------


## Roger S

And how do we compare 7 games in to a season?

----------


## okatty

> Here's more info on BoulderSooner's point about offensive rating. 
> 
> Here's OKC's offensive rating and league ranking:
> 2019-2020: 103.57 (26th)
> 2018-2019: 110.85 (9th)
> 2017-2018: 111.48 (6th)
> 2016-2017: 108.95 (10th) - remember, this season was solo Russ, which is pretty good evidence Russ was great offensively
> 2015-2016: 113.76 (3rd)
> 
> ...


+100...  Exactly.    As noted earlier - just enjoy the new guys without the need to try to make it "better now" without Russ.  That's a completely unnecessary comparison.  Franchise won more games during his time here than all but 2 other franchises!  The Russ bashing is just bizarre.   It doesn't have to be better to still be enjoyable.

----------


## dankrutka

> What did the offense look like Russ's first few years here? Remember we are in rebuilding mode here. Not in championship chasing mode like the years you chose to compare this team to.


You're missing the conversation. People on this board were saying the offense is better without Russ. Neither I nor anyone else was comparing, for example, of early career Russ vs. early career Shai. However, if you want to do that, OKC had the #9 offense in Russ' 1st and 2nd years... so it was still dramatically better. To be clear: *This is the worst offense in OKC history by a wide margin*. OKC has had a top 10 offense every season except for 2014-2015 when it was #12. And, yes, it's only been 7 games... but I promise you this Thunder offense will not approach a top 10 offense.

Having said all that, I am not at all knocking this current team. I'm loving watching them and I'm going to be sad when we trade Gallo, which absolutely kill the offensive spacing, and maybe others because this team won't be very competitive after that point. Enjoy the team now!

----------


## OKC Guy

Anyone who has kept up with Russ/Houston knows Russ carried them in 4 of 5 wins and in last nights game Russ was +40, meaning while on court the team scored 40 more points than gave up.  Harden was +20 only half of what Russ was.  

The OKC current team is so new and know they have zero chance of title run.  They are not tanking but are experimenting and letting rookies be rookies so to speak.  Everyone knows CP is gone at some point so he is helping teach rather than play for playoffs.  

Anyone bagging on Russ just take a look at his MVP year he drug a bad roster to the playoffs.  A dinged up bad shooting Dipo, a rough starting rookie Sabonis, non shooting Robes and younger Adams.  Meanwhile Curry and his convenient injury prevent exposure to how bad GS was doing with Curry and 2 other All Stars.

Russ had one bad game in Houston all players do.  Harden has shot awful and the only thing holding him up are getting so many free throw shots per game (avg 16), its criminal.  

I like the core Thunders, SGA, Bazely and Diallo.  Hope Adams stays thru rebuild.  .

----------


## OKC_Chipper

Uh oh does San Antonio not support the Spurs anymore?!?!

----------


## Laramie

Thunder 43-37 lead.

Gotta love that ball movement & spacing.  Everyone's getting ball touches.  Good rhythm...

Disappointed; lots of empty seats on the lower level in the AT&T Center.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 112 @ Spurs 121*
*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160755

----------


## dankrutka

> Everyone knows CP is gone at some point so he is helping teach rather than play for playoffs.


Good post. I will say one thing: don't assume Chris Paul is going anywhere. There's a chance he could be here for the long haul... like maybe even all three years left on his deal. CP3 has been _good_ this season, but what team is going to take on his massive contract if he's just _good_? I don't think the Thunder will trade him if they have to give up assets. Of course, it only takes one team so there's a chance some team bites, but if I had to guess, I'd say CP3 will be here for at least this entire season. 

To me, Gallo is the only player that is definitely getting traded and that's because he's an expiring contract and the Thunder can get value back before he'd leave for nothing.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Uh oh does San Antonio not support the Spurs anymore?!?!


Duncan, Parker, and Ginobili all retired so I am not surprised that there is empty seats since fans came to watch those three play

----------


## dankrutka

> Duncan, Parker, and Ginobili all retired so I am not surprised that there is empty seats since fans came to watch those three play


I think its a satirical post. Almost every arena looks like this at the beginning of some games, but fans on this board of been freaking out about OKCs good crowds meaning we cant support a team. Lol

----------


## Laramie

.
*Warriors @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Saturday, November 9, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*GSW - D'Angelo Russell (SG) Out - Kevon Looney (PF) Out - Draymond Green (PF) Out

OKC - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## OKC Guy

> Good post. I will say one thing: don't assume Chris Paul is going anywhere. There's a chance he could be here for the long haul... like maybe even all three years left on his deal. CP3 has been _good_ this season, but what team is going to take on his massive contract if he's just _good_? I don't think the Thunder will trade him if they have to give up assets. Of course, it only takes one team so there's a chance some team bites, but if I had to guess, I'd say CP3 will be here for at least this entire season. 
> 
> To me, Gallo is the only player that is definitely getting traded and that's because he's an expiring contract and the Thunder can get value back before he'd leave for nothing.


CP situation is a catch 22.  We need to rebuild so if he stays for the full 3 years he makes us good enough to miss out on top draft picks.  And his salary prevents all the other potential roster moves we would make with the space.  We’ll want to take on expiring contracts to get something in return, as part of rebuild.  His cap takes up so much it will likely hurt in that regard.  

I agree on Gallo but damn its so nice to have someone who can make 3’s!  Such a treat for us.  

Only hope to trade CP is a team in say 3-5 seed thinking CP puts them over the top for title run.  Won’t know that til Dec-Feb.

----------


## OKC_Chipper

> I think its a satirical post. Almost every arena looks like this at the beginning of some games, but fans on this board of been freaking out about OKCs good crowds meaning we cant support a team. Lol


Nailed it

----------


## OKC Guy

Wanted to share my team view and how I see and hear things from fans in public.

Fans that have watched games this year actually are happier than last year.  What I see/hear is last year was all about title run, and it put more stress on fans knowing it was unlikely.  So they had less fun watching games not seeing this title team they expected.

Fans this year seem very happy and excited.  They know we have zero title chances and it will take years to get back to top.  Yet they are having more fun and overall seem to enjoy watching these young players play regardless the score.  There is no pressure they say.

Its unscientific but is from pubs/bars and other generic areas I’ve run into them.  And it matches me as well.

----------


## runOKC

> Wanted to share my team view and how I see and hear things from fans in public.
> 
> Fans that have watched games this year actually are happier than last year.  What I see/hear is last year was all about title run, and it put more stress on fans knowing it was unlikely.  So they had less fun watching games not seeing this title team they expected.
> 
> Fans this year seem very happy and excited.  They know we have zero title chances and it will take years to get back to top.  Yet they are having more fun and overall seem to enjoy watching these young players play regardless the score.  There is no pressure they say.
> 
> Its unscientific but is from pubs/bars and other generic areas I’ve run into them.  And it matches me as well.


Agree wholeheartedly. Watching this year vs. previous is fun for completely different reasons. Before it was because we had a potential contender. Now it is because we have a young core and a treasure trove of draft picks in our back pocket. Feels like it did when we had RW and KD as 20 yr olds (not saying we have anyone of that caliber currently but you get my point).

----------


## OKC Guy

> Agree wholeheartedly. Watching this year vs. previous is fun for completely different reasons. Before it was because we had a potential contender. Now it is because we have a young core and a treasure trove of draft picks in our back pocket. Feels like it did when we had RW and KD as 20 yr olds (not saying we have anyone of that caliber currently but you get my point).


Exactly.

----------


## okatty

I don't disagree with the sentiments above that the attitude of fans is very good.  

With that said, season ticket renewal next season will be very interesting.   We've had 6 tickets dating back to the Hornets and I doubt we'll renew all 6 next season for a lot of reasons (not related to any dissatisfaction with the team).   Historically we've renewed without even a second thought as it was pretty easy to sell tickets.   That dynamic, at least for now, is gone and I think it will make a lot of folks at least ponder the decision when the time comes in Feb. 2020.

----------


## AP

> Wanted to share my team view and how I see and hear things from fans in public.
> 
> Fans that have watched games this year actually are happier than last year.  What I see/hear is last year was all about title run, and it put more stress on fans knowing it was unlikely.  So they had less fun watching games not seeing this title team they expected.
> 
> Fans this year seem very happy and excited.  They know we have zero title chances and it will take years to get back to top.  Yet they are having more fun and overall seem to enjoy watching these young players play regardless the score.  There is no pressure they say.
> 
> Its unscientific but is from pubs/bars and other generic areas I’ve run into them.  And it matches me as well.


This is exactly how I feel this year and matches my conversations with my friends I've talked to.

----------


## SEMIweather

The perception of this year's team is exactly why it was so important to get such good returns on trading PG and RW. Without that, we really could have been stuck in small-market hell like Sacramento has been for over a decade now.

----------


## dankrutka

It’s important to note that Sacramento (with New York) is more in bad management hell than small market hell. They could have Luka Doncic if they wanted, but they have probably the worst GM in the league. Management is at least as important as location.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Warriors 108 @ Thunder 114*





*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160773

----------


## Laramie

*Bucks @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Sunday, November 10, 6 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*MIL - No injured players*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Bucks 121 @ Thunder 119*
*Box score:*  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160777

Attendance: 18,203

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder @ Pacers*

*Bankers Life Field House, Indianapolis
Tuesday, November 12, 6 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Steven Adams, (C) Day-To-Day - Andre Roberson, (G) Out*

*Injury Report*

*IND - G. Bitadze, (C) Day-To-Day - J. Lamb, (SG) Out - Myles Turner, (PF) Out*

----------


## dankrutka

No comments thus far on that Bucks game... that was an incredible game!

----------


## Laramie

> Wanted to share my team view and how I see and hear things from fans in public.
> 
> Fans that have watched games this year actually are happier than last year.  What I see/hear is last year was all about title run, and it put more stress on fans knowing it was unlikely.  So they had less fun watching games not seeing this title team they expected.
> 
> Fans this year seem very happy and excited.  They know we have zero title chances and it will take years to get back to top.  Yet they are having more fun and overall seem to enjoy watching these young players play regardless the score.  There is no pressure they say.
> 
> Its unscientific but is from pubs/bars and other generic areas Ive run into them.  And it matches me as well.


Good post, OKC Guy, we (fans) are excited and happy.  We can see this franchise making the playoffs as early as next season with a developmental piece comparable to the play of H. Diallo.

We didn't expect much from the reserves; these guys' contributions have far exceed expectations so far.

----------


## Laramie

> No comments thus far on that Bucks game... that was an incredible game!


Good take, Dan.

The Bucks were hard to keep down.  Milwaukee is well coached & disciplined, play to their strengths.  

Gallinari got off to a unfortunate start which affected his game.  That was OKC's 4th game in 6 nights.  Thunder are getting battle tested.

----------


## OKC Guy

I don’t think Thunder have been blown out all season.  Could have won 4 games we lost, which considering what we lost is amazing!

Close losses and to playoff caliber teams:
Jazz 100-95
Rockets 116-112
Blazers 102-99
Bucks 121-119

If we pull those out we are 8-2.  Granted, we didn’t and you can’t undo whats done.  My point is to illustrate how competitive this team has been.  Our roster churn and loss of top players means a lot of new moving parts.  But these young players are learning and will pay off in future years.

----------


## Laramie

Just reinforces that this franchise is not in any trouble.   

OKC has had strong fan support for 11 Thunder seasons and 13 in NBA if you count the years of Hornets-Pelicans support post Katrina.  

The streak of 389 consecutive since 2010, exhibits a healthy NBA market.

----------


## okatty

> i dont think thunder have been blown out all season.  Could have won 4 games we lost, which considering what we lost is amazing!
> 
> Close losses and to playoff caliber teams:
> Jazz 100-95
> rockets 116-112
> blazers 102-99
> bucks 121-119
> 
> if we pull those out we are 8-2.  Granted, we didnt and you cant undo whats done.  My point is to illustrate how competitive this team has been.  Our roster churn and loss of top players means a lot of new moving parts.  But these young players are learning and will pay off in future years.


jinx

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 85 @ Pacers 111*
Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160788
Attendance: 15,838

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ 76ers*

*Wells Fargo Center, Philadelphia
Friday, November 15, 2019, 7 p.m.*


*OKC - Terrance Ferguson (SG) Day-To-Day - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*


*Injuries*

*Phila - Shake Milton (SG) Out*

----------


## dankrutka

It's a home game, Laramie. At least I hope so as I'm planning to travel to OKC for it.  :Wink:

----------


## Jersey Boss

Wonder why they are still carrying Roberson?  A couple months ago he was supposedly working out with team and since then it has been radio silence.

----------


## dankrutka

> Wonder why they are still carrying Roberson?  A couple months ago he was supposedly working out with team and since then it has been radio silence.


They're still carrying him because, well, he has a contract for this season. There's really no point in buying him out or anything. In fact, he's likely a good influence on our young defenders. 

There hasn't been radio silence. The Thunder have communicated updates and Roberson still is working out with the team. However, Roberson was either overly optimistic or misled in saying he was "ready to go." Supposedly, he is expected to be back sometime soon. 

But, yeah, I think there's a chance his career is generally over. Not many players miss this much time and ever really return.

----------


## Anonymous.

I truly believe if Roberson never went down (or returned even last season). That Russ and PG would still be here and we would not have been bounced in Round 1 either season.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> They're still carrying him because, well, he has a contract for this season. There's really no point in buying him out or anything. In fact, he's likely a good influence on our young defenders. 
> 
> There hasn't been radio silence. The Thunder have communicated updates and Roberson still is working out with the team. However, Roberson was either overly optimistic or misled in saying he was "ready to go." Supposedly, he is expected to be back sometime soon. 
> 
> But, yeah, I think there's a chance his career is generally over. Not many players miss this much time and ever really return.


Taking load management to a new level.  I just have not seen any updates on him since the summer, so thanks for letting me know. He should be getting to be a 90% free throw shooter by now with as much time he has had to improve himself in that area.

----------


## OKCRT

> jinx


Beat me to it. Looked like the whole team forgot how to shoot the ball last night. Pacers are pretty good defensive team but the thunder missed a ton of open shots. Sabonis has really come a long way since his rookie year.

----------


## okatty

^I was just kidding you.  Sometimes its just not your night.   I look forward to these upcoming Friday night games - 76ers and Lakers.

----------


## OKC Guy

> They're still carrying him because, well, he has a contract for this season. There's really no point in buying him out or anything. In fact, he's likely a good influence on our young defenders. 
> 
> There hasn't been radio silence. The Thunder have communicated updates and Roberson still is working out with the team. However, Roberson was either overly optimistic or misled in saying he was "ready to go." Supposedly, he is expected to be back sometime soon. 
> 
> But, yeah, I think there's a chance his career is generally over. Not many players miss this much time and ever really return.


Agree.  We have no chance of title so no risk in keeping him.  He is a good guy and can help the newbies.  Ferg defense hss been better this year maybe Robes os helping.

I know Robes os rare nowadays in that he loved loved loved to play defense.  He actually studied every player he was gonna face on his own time and if one looks back at his last healthy season he shut down all the big dogs.  His ability to guard the opposing best player meant less wear on our other starters this saving energy yet throttling their best player.  

I also agree he will never be the same.  His injury was non contact and is taking forever.  But based on our situation we have nothing to lose keeping him if he comes back even at 85% thats still pretty good.  Still young enough were he to get back could help us in future years.  But we’ll need to know by end of this year as we start making key long term moves for the rebuild.

Hope for the best but fear the worst

----------


## Quicker

> Agree.  We have no chance of title so no risk in keeping him.  He is a good guy and can help the newbies.  Ferg defense hss been better this year maybe Robes os helping.
> 
> I know Robes os rare nowadays in that he loved loved loved to play defense.  He actually studied every player he was gonna face on his own time and if one looks back at his last healthy season he shut down all the big dogs.  His ability to guard the opposing best player meant less wear on our other starters this saving energy yet throttling their best player.  
> 
> I also agree he will never be the same.  His injury was non contact and is taking forever.  But based on our situation we have nothing to lose keeping him if he comes back even at 85% thats still pretty good.  Still young enough were he to get back could help us in future years.  But well need to know by end of this year as we start making key long term moves for the rebuild.
> 
> Hope for the best but fear the worst


You really have to wonder at this point but I still hope hes able to come back,

But even if hes not, he is a great teammate, influence and veteran locker room presence for the younger guys...and as an $11 million expiring contract, he could prove to be a very valuable trade piece at the deadline, especially as part of a bigger trade...

----------


## Laramie

Hope Andre Roberson is able to return; cautiously optimistic.

Thunder had its first tragic game.  They'll be alright.

----------


## Laramie

*76ers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, November 15, 2019, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*PHI - Shake Milton (SG) Out*


*Injuries*

*OKC - Terrance Ferguson (SG) Day-To-Day - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*76ers 119 @ Thunder 127   OT*
*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160814

*Attendance:* 18,203

*Game highlights:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1On06ZHmTMk

----------


## CCOKC

Great win. Really fun game too! I love watching this team. Philly was so much bigger than our guys at every position but they never gave up.

----------


## Easy180

Quick update on Westbrook. Rockets are 10-3 but noticed he is shooting an amazing 21% from three point land lol. Harden is still having to carry that team.

----------


## dankrutka

> Quick update on Westbrook. Rockets are 10-3 but noticed he is shooting an amazing 21% from three point land lol. Harden is still having to carry that team.


Using one stat (Westbrook's 3 point %) to draw a sweeping conclusion (Harden is carrying them in spite of Westbrook) is why they say stats show whatever you want. I think it's actually worked out largely as you would expect. Harden and Westbrook are who they are. Having said that, Harden had the worst shooting start of his career and Westbrook carried a lot of the load early on. Harden is a lot better than Westbrook so it's no surprise that the Rockets' success will rely on him, but I am actually surprised at the volume of stats Russ is putting up this season.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Clippers*

*Staples Center, Los Angeles 
Monday, November 18, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) Day-To-Day - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*LAC - K. Leonard (SF), P. BeverleyPG both,Day-To-Day, L. Shamet (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Correction on game time.*

Gametime is *9:30PM CST* on Monday Night and is to be televised on FS Oklahoma . You can listen to the game on WWLS the Sports Animal 98.1 FM in OKC and 97.1 FM The Sports Animal in Tulsa and the Thunder radio Network.

----------


## okatty

ESPN Power rating summary on the Thunder:

17. Oklahoma City Thunder
Record: 5-7
Week 4 ranking: 18

He started slowly, but Chris Paul has quietly put together a couple of weeks of very good basketball. His game Friday against the 76ers was vintage Point God stuff, with him running the game down the stretch, mastering the midrange, finding open shooters for daggers and competing in mismatches on the defensive end. The Thunder are plus-3.3 points per 100 possessions with Paul on the floor and minus-5.3 with him off. Assists are at a career low, but that's more an indication of Paul's buy-in to give Shai Gilgeous-Alexander room to breathe than anything else. -- Young

This week: @LAC, @LAL, LAL

----------


## dankrutka

> ESPN Power rating summary on the Thunder:
> 
> 17. Oklahoma City Thunder
> Record: 5-7
> Week 4 ranking: 18
> 
> He started slowly, but Chris Paul has quietly put together a couple of weeks of very good basketball. His game Friday against the 76ers was vintage Point God stuff, with him running the game down the stretch, mastering the midrange, finding open shooters for daggers and competing in mismatches on the defensive end. The Thunder are plus-3.3 points per 100 possessions with Paul on the floor and minus-5.3 with him off. Assists are at a career low, but that's more an indication of Paul's buy-in to give Shai Gilgeous-Alexander room to breathe than anything else. -- Young
> 
> This week: @LAC, @LAL, LAL


Ahead of Portland. Thats enough for me.

----------


## OKC Guy

To give you an idea of how long has it been since Andre Roberson played in a game for the Oklahoma City Thunder:

Steven Adams & Terrance Ferguson are the only two players left from the roster at the time of Robersons injury.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 88 @ Clippers 90*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160839

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Lakers*


*Staples Center, Los Angeles
Tuesday, November 19, 9:30 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC:  Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*LAL: Anthony Davis (PF) Day-To-Day - Avery Bradley (PG) Out*
.

----------


## okatty

I can't claim to have watched it live, but that was a wild ending.   Ironically, Doc Rivers who has been outspoken against the challenge rule benefited hugely from it last night.

----------


## Anonymous.

I watched the whole thing. 

Adams is overhyped at his position, torched on both sides this season.
Gallo is going to net us some amazing assets when he is traded. Dude is balling.
SGA is smooth. Once the refs start respecting him, he could be an all-star.
Ferguson needs to shoot more.
Roberson has the best job in the world, he travels with the team with his model girlfriend and gets paid millions to clap his hands.

This team is doing great IMO. Definitely exceeding my expectations. They have been in the hunt of every game except two I think. Tank Commander Donovan is perfect for this season.

----------


## chuck5815

> Tank Commander Donovan is perfect for this season.


Yep. I honestly can't think of a better man to run this year's campaign. But if we end up assembling some legitimate pieces, we'll need to get a real coach in a year or two.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 107 @ Lakers 112*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160843

----------


## Laramie

.
*Lakers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, November 22, 2019, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*LAL: DeMarcus Cousins (C) Out - Avery Bradley (PG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) Out - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## okatty

^Should be a fun Friday night in OKC!

----------


## Laramie

.
*Lakers 130 @ Thunder 127*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160862

----------


## SoonersFan12

It seems that your Thunder plays good team tough but can not close games out

----------


## Laramie

> It seems that your Thunder plays good team tough but can not close games out


Point on; eventually these guys will put it all together.  This is the game where we needed Nerlens Noel who could have made a difference.  It's been see saw with injuries; especially when you have Noel out & then Diallo goes down.  We can't afford to have any starters & key reserves not play.

Also, can't ignore all the weapons on the Lakers, especially seasoned veterans.  Impressed with the Lakers 3-point shooting which is much improved over last season.

----------


## Laramie

*Hamidou Diallo will miss the next four weeks after elbow procedure*




> Oklahoma City Thunder rookie Hamidou Diallo underwent a successful arthroscopic procedure on his right elbow Wednesday morning in New York City, the team announced.


ThunderWire Link:  https://okcthunderwire.usatoday.com/...status-injury/

----------


## OKC Guy

Coach is in obvious tank mode even though not intentional.  Adams had a monster 3rd qtr but coach waits til way late in 4th to being him back.  Basically iced his own player.  Its one thing to spell players but another to freeze them out and lose all their momentum gained by sitting them so long and bring them in when the game flow is now changed due to score.  They never had a chance to get him back involved due to lateness bringing him back in.  

And I dont think it was intentional I think this coach is that bad and doesnt know better.  When your team has 10 losses and 8 of them were winnable in last few minutes yet you lose, it might mean you have a coach problem.  Billy os the perfect tank coach because he is not actually tanking yet we still lose.  We just need a better one once we collect good players after the big moves/drafts  well make over the next few years.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Warriors*

*Chase Center, San Francisco
Monday, November 25, 2019, 9:30 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - N. Noel (C) & H. Diallo (SG) Day-To-Day - A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*GSW - Draymond Green (PF) Day-To-Day - Kevon Looney (PF) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 100 @  Warriors 97*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160892*

----------


## Celebrator

I know it's not happening in the era it counts, but beating the Dubs is satisfyingly delicious no matter what.

----------


## Quicker

> I know it's not happening in the era it counts, but beating the Dubs is satisfyingly delicious no matter what.


Especially in the first season in their brand new billion+ dollar arena... theres some poetic justice that the championship run will be left behind in Oakland...

----------


## OkiePoke

Annoying that the announcer kept saying "Stevie Adams". That's not his name.

SGA is special. Hopefully we don't trade him.

----------


## kswright29

> Especially in the first season in their brand new billion+ dollar arena... theres some poetic justice that the championship run will be left behind in Oakland...


Fun watching them get drummed this year, but it's going to be tough to swallow when they get the #1 pick and then also trot Curry and Thompson back out on the court next season. They'll immediately be right back in the thick of things.

----------


## Anonymous.

> Fun watching them get drummed this year, but it's going to be tough to swallow when they get the #1 pick and then also trot Curry and Thompson back out on the court next season. They'll immediately be right back in the thick of things.


Yup this would be the most Warriors thing ever. After already being the luckiest franchise of the last decade - they will somehow get the top pick.


Good to see the guys get their first road W and close out a tight game.

----------


## dankrutka

> Annoying that the announcer kept saying "Stevie Adams". That's not his name.


+1000

----------


## okatty

Half of our wins against GS I think.    Trammel said yesterday (tongue in cheek) that GS is even better at tanking than Thunder.  (Smile)

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Trailblazers*

*Moda Center, Portland
Tuesday, November 26, 9:30 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) Out - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*PTL - Gary Trent Jr. (SG) Day-To-Day*

----------


## Rover

I think they play Portland Wednesday, not Tuesday.

----------


## Laramie

Rover, thanks for bringing that to my attention.

*Correction in post #598**

*Thunder @ Trailblazers*

*Moda Center, Portland
*Wednesday, November 27, 9:30 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 119 @ Trailblazers 136*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160907*

----------


## Laramie

*Pelicans @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, November 29, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*
*NOL - Lonzo Ball (PG) Day-To-Day - Derrick Favors (PF)  Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) Out - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Pelicans 104 @ Thunder 109*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160917




*Attendance 18,203*

----------


## Quicker

Schroder has really been playing great and is setting himself up to be a very valuable trade asset for us for contending teams needing a point guard...

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder @ Pelicans*

*Smoothie King Center, New Orleans
Sunday, December 1, 2019 - 4 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) & Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*NOP - K. Williams (SG) Day-To-Day, Z. Williamson (SF)  & D. Favors (PF) Out*

----------


## dankrutka

> Schroder has really been playing great and is setting himself up to be a very valuable trade asset for us for contending teams needing a point guard...


I wouldn't say "very valuable" as there's still a good chance a good outcome for the Thunder is just to get rid of his contract for an expiring contract without an asset attached. Having said that, cap space for next year can be a way to aquire assets by taking on other team's bad contracts. Schrder has played well so maybe the Thunder can get an asset like a second round pick. Here's a nice run down of possibilities: https://dailythunder.com/trade-stock...nnis-schroder/

I would say Gallo is the only Thunder player that fits more in the "very valuable" trade asset category and that's probably to get a late first round pick.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 107 @ Pelicans 104*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160931*

----------


## Laramie



----------


## dankrutka

When people are concerned OKC can't support the Thunder I've tried to point out that there are several NBA cities that actually do struggle with attendance in ways I suspect will never happen in OKC. Take New Orleans today: https://twitter.com/joe_mussatto/sta...62326952988673. (Sorry, I can't figure out how to upload the images anymore).

----------


## Quicker

> I wouldn't say "very valuable" as there's still a good chance a good outcome for the Thunder is just to get rid of his contract for an expiring contract without an asset attached. Having said that, cap space for next year can be a way to aquire assets by taking on other team's bad contracts. Schrder has played well so maybe the Thunder can get an asset like a second round pick. Here's a nice run down of possibilities: https://dailythunder.com/trade-stock...nnis-schroder/
> 
> I would say Gallo is the only Thunder player that fits more in the "very valuable" trade asset category and that's probably to get a late first round pick.



Thank goodness youre not our GM. Presti has earned his reputation for getting max value out of his trade assets. Youre basically talking about a fire sale...and as far as your link, dailythunder is a shell of what it was since Royce left...

----------


## dankrutka

> Thank goodness youre not our GM. Presti has earned his reputation for getting max value out of his trade assets. Youre basically talking about a fire sale...and as far as your link, dailythunder is a shell of what it was since Royce left...


I completely agree that it's great I'm not our GM! lol To the rest of your comment, I didn't say anything remotely close to what you said I said. Presti should, of course, get the maximum value for any asset. I just pointed out that I do not think our assets have a lot of value. If Presti can get a first round pick for Dennis Schrder then he should do it... I don't think that's likely. Because of their contracts, some of our players are actually negative assets. Adams, Paul, and Schrder are all overpaid, which affects their value negatively beyond what they contribute on the court. But, hey, Presti has swindled GMs before so let's hope he can do it again.

----------


## Laramie

When the news broke 2011 that we were getting Kendrick Perkins/Nate Robinson from Boston for Nenad Krstić/Jeff Green, my first thoughts were Presti is a genius.  Then, not knowing what I've learned that there's more to trades, like player pieces that fit into your system--I was the one who was naive.

My greatest concern about going into full tank mode, the psychological affects it could have on players like Gilgeous-Alexander, Diallo, Bazley & Burton--these guys are in advance stages of their development.   

There are no guarantees on getting that 1st round game-changer franchise piece regardless of the number of ping pong balls you have in the draft.

----------


## Laramie

*Pacers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Wednesday, December 4, 2019, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*IND - JaKarr Sampson (SF), V. Oladipo (G) - E. Sumner (G), All 3 Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) out & Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## Quicker

> I completely agree that it's great I'm not our GM! lol To the rest of your comment, I didn't say anything remotely close to what you said I said. Presti should, of course, get the maximum value for any asset. I just pointed out that I do not think our assets have a lot of value. If Presti can get a first round pick for Dennis Schrder then he should do it... I don't think that's likely. Because of their contracts, some of our players are actually negative assets. Adams, Paul, and Schrder are all overpaid, which affects their value negatively beyond what they contribute on the court. But, hey, Presti has swindled GMs before so let's hope he can do it again.


Thats just it though, thats why youd be an awful GM, you undervalue our players... 

Schroder was the starting point guard for Atlanta when we acquired him and he has only improved since. He is only 26 years old and his improvement this year is evident on the offense end but especially on the defense end... he is one underperforming player or an injury away from being very attractive to other teams... To let him go for a second round pick, would be ludicrous... $15.5 million for a starting point guard is not a bad contract and he only has one year left on it..

Gallinari Is an an excellent asset and injury's are the only thing thats been a knock on him... Hes stayed healthy all of last year and this year while playing at a near all star level... there will likely be teams competing for him at the trade deadline among contending teams... The fact that he is an expiring contract makes him even more attractive...

To even think that Presti would take back a bad contact or give up a valuable asset to get rid of either one of them is just silly... they will both be traded this year though and we will shed enough salary in doing so that Adams and Pauls Contacts arent a problem... 

Adams is a very special player, our defensive QB and defensive anchor and a very valued veteran playing with our younger players... 

You read a lot that Chris Paul has an untradable contract but I dont think the Thunder care about that or even thought about it when they made the trade... if we never trade him and he plays out his contract here, he is an excellent coach on the floor and influence on our younger players as they develop... hes a very cerebral player and has certainly earned every bit of his hall of fame status...plus we shed over $40 million of Westbrooks contract when we traded for him... 


I can promise you that Presti doesnt undervalue any of them...

----------


## Laramie

.
*Pacers 107 @ Thunder 100*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160954*

*Attendance: 18,203*

----------


## Laramie

*Timberwolves @ Thunder*

*
Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, December 6, 2019, 7 p.m.
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*MIN - Naz Reid (C) Day-To-Day,  Jake Layman (SF) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Hamidou Diallo (SG) & Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## dankrutka

> Thats just it though, thats why youd be an awful GM, you undervalue our players...


First, I already agreed I'd be a terrible GM, but you've convinced me you would too... lol.  :Wink:  You're making a strawman argument that I would undervalue our players in a trade... I never said that, and if I was an actual GM, I wouldn't do that. You make the best deals you can make, but living in a fantasy world where Schroder is a high level starting point guard isn't a good basis for moving forward either. Schroeder is a negative Value Over Replacement Player (VORP), which means that if you replaced him with an average NBA player, your team would improve. Other stats show the same story (see his below league average PER). Scroll down to the Advanced stats section and take a gander for yourself: https://www.basketball-reference.com...schrode01.html

In short, most stats do NOT indicate that Schroeder has improved that much as a player. It is unlikely any contending team would see him as a starting point guard and tanking teams wouldn't need him. So, yeah, $15 million is not a great deal for an average player who would come off the bench, but you never know, a team could have an injury and a bad contract and he could return a later 1st round pick... but I'm not holding my breath. It's easy to say a guy has trade value, but actually name the team and trade that the Thunder could realistically make with Schoeder?

To your other points:
- I said Gallinari is a good asset that should get a good return like a 1st round pick so I'm not sure why you included him in your critique.
- I disagree on your CP3 assessment. The Thunder want to trade him and his massive contract. While his contract won't be a problem if we make other moves, it still prevents a lot of other moves like taking bad salaries for assets. We'd likely move CP3 for expiring contract if the opportunity arose.

----------


## Laramie

*Timberwolves 127 @ Thunder 139  OT*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160968*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder @ Trailblazers*

*Moda Center, Portland
Sunday, December 8, 2019, 8:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - T. Ferguson (SG) Day-to-Day, H. Diallo (SG) & A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*POR - Gary Trent Jr., (SG) Out & Rodney Hood, (SG) Out	*

----------


## Laramie

One of the most memorable games in Thunder history was played Saturday night inside the Chesapeake Energy Arena.  Watch the dramatic highlights that sent the game into overtime.

----------


## Mel

I juts scared EVERY cat in my house reacting to Adams "Hail Mary" pass.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 108 @ Trailblazers 96*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160983*

----------


## chuck5815

> *Thunder 108 @ Trailblazers 96*
> 
> *Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160983*


well, Schrder is looking like the 6th Man of the Year, and this team is firmly in the playoff mix. 

should be interesting to see what Sam does. February 7 is the trade deadline.

----------


## kukblue1

> well, Schrder is looking like the 6th Man of the Year, and this team is firmly in the playoff mix. 
> 
> should be interesting to see what Sam does. February 7 is the trade deadline.


Still think you need to move some people that have value.  However it will be a hard call depending if they are like 4-5 games ahead for the 8 seed.  Then you might gun for the playoffs.  If your tied for 8th or just below than you tank.

----------


## warreng88

I might be alone in this, or just not watching as many games as I used to, but it seems like Paul's flopping and arguing has gone down since he joined the team. I know that happened a lot at Houston and even at the Clips. And it might just be that he is a part of our team and I don't notice it as much.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Jazz*

*Vivint Smart Home Arena, Salt Lake City
Monday, December 9, 2019, 8:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - T. Ferguson  (SG) Day-to-Day, H. Diallo (SG) & A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*SLC - Mike Conley (PG) & Juwan Morgan (F) both day-to-day*

.

----------


## dankrutka

> Still think you need to move some people that have value.  However it will be a hard call depending if they are like 4-5 games ahead for the 8 seed.  Then you might gun for the playoffs.  If your tied for 8th or just below than you tank.


I think OKC is in trade mode regardless of the record... even if they're sitting comfortably in the 7th seed. The problem is that Gallinari has real value as quality player on an expiring contract that can return assets that can really help OKC rebuild for the future...  but if OKC plays out the season then they lose that future value for... what? A 7th seed and first round loss at best? I just can't see a situation where Gallinari isn't traded and, once he's traded, I just don't think this team can compete. His outside shooting is massive for this offense. But, it's fun to see this team compete now. Then again, the bottom of the West is surprisingly wide open. 

CP3 has really been playing well as of late. I wonder if a team will talk themselves into his contract.

The trade market effectively opens up on Sunday (12/15) and extends until the trade deadline in February. It'll be interesting to see if an underachieving team panics into a move (see Portland) or whether OKC waits out the market into February.

----------


## dankrutka

Welp, Gallinari is out tonight against Utah so we might get a (small sample size) preview of what the team will look like without him.

----------


## dankrutka

> Welp, Gallinari is out tonight against Utah so we might get a (small sample size) preview of what the team will look like without him.


Championship caliber! Lol. That was a really, really fun win. This team is playing well together. Glad to be wrong.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 104 @ Jazz 90*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401160992

----------


## kevin lee

Great win vs Utah

----------


## kevin lee

Two of the Thunder message boards have little traffic this year and are on life support. Support your team folks before they're gone.

----------


## Anonymous.

This is the most fun I have had during a Thunder season since before Roberson went down. Zero expectations and seeing the young guys develop is really cool. Also all of our trade pieces are increasing their value a ton right now. Presti has to be really ecstatic about how this is playing out.





> Two of the Thunder message boards have little traffic this year and are on life support. Support your team folks before they're gone.


Traditional message boards for sports have mostly gone out of style. Reddit is going to be your hornets nest for these things, there is constant discussion in the thunder subreddit, and obviously the nba subreddit is massive.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Two of the Thunder message boards have little traffic this year and are on life support. Support your team folks before they're gone.


which ones?

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder @ Kings*

*Golden 1 Center, Sacramento
Wednesday, December 11, 2019, 9:00 PM 	
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - D. Gallinari (PF) Day-To-Day, T. Ferguson (SG) Out* 

*Injury Report*

*SAC - Marvin Bagley III (PF) Out*

----------


## kevin lee

> which ones?


I was specifically talking about "thunderfans and realgm/thunder" sites but as was mentioned subreddit is doing quite well

----------


## SEMIweather

> *Thunder @ Kings*
> 
> *Golden 1 Center, Sacramento
> Wednesday, December 11, 2019, 9:00 PM 	
> TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*


Gotta like the Thunder's chances of winning this one given that this arena is named after an OKC craft beer

----------


## dankrutka

> Gotta like the Thunder's chances of winning this one given that this arena is named after an OKC craft beer


True, but you have to consider whether the noise of Thunder is more powerful than two or more Kings. Something to think about.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 93 @ Kings 94*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161007*

----------


## okatty

Up 14 in third, lose the lead.  Build another lead and lose that.  The "possession" where SGA had no idea he had 4 seconds to get the ball across mid-court was really bad.   That was a "should have won" game.

----------


## Rover

That 4 seconds was controversial.  The ref ruled that SGA actually had possession before it was knocked out by Sac.  Billy, and most people, would agree that OKC didn't have "possession" and that OKC should have had 8 sec.  Billy said it was his fault for not letting SGA and the rest know that the ref ruled possession and only 4 sec remained.  Ref never informed SGA or other players, so they assumed they had 8.  Controversial play, to say the least.

----------


## Anonymous.

Billy sitting Nader when he is redhot is the most Billy thing of all time. I think he sat Nader with like 3 minutes to go? It would be cool to see us try and draw up a play for someone to the win the game. Having CP3 go one-on-one in that situation is pretty weak. We suffered enough with forcing the ball to Russ or PG and jacking up a 30 foot jumper for the win. Let our new guys learn to win in a situation like that.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Nuggets* 

*Pepsi Center, Denver
Saturday, December 14, 2019,	8:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - T. Ferguson (SG) Day-to-Day, H. Diallo (SG) Out* 

*Injury Report*

*DEN - Paul Millsap (PF) Day-To-Day*

----------


## Laramie

Just want to again say that I'm impressed with the spacing & ball movement of this Thunder group.  Best I've seen since we obtained an NBA franchise.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 102 @ Nuggets 110*


*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161029*

----------


## Laramie

*Bulls @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Monday, December 16, 2019, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM 
*

*CHI -Cristiano Felicio (PF) & Chandler Hutchison (SF) both Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Terrance Ferguson (SG) Day-to-Day, H. Diallo (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Bulls 106 @ Thunder 109*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161041*

----------


## dankrutka

Well, that was fun.

----------


## okatty

> Well, that was fun.


Crazy....have to admit I was pondering an early exit in the 3rd but stuck it out.  Wow.  CP3 quite a 4th.

----------


## Laramie

*Grizzlies @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Wednesday, December 18, 2019, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*MEM - Grayson Allen (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Terrance Ferguson (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Grizzlies 122 @ Thunder 126*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161054*
*Attendance: 18,203*

----------


## okatty

People paying  $20 and less to go to these games are getting $ worth!! :Smile:

----------


## Laramie

*Suns @ Thunder*


*Chesapeake Energy Arena*
*Friday, December 20, 2019, 7:00 PM*  
*TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*PHX - T. Johnson (SG) C. Johnson (SF) (2) Day-To-Day, Devin Booker (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - H. Diallo (SG) & A. Roberson (2) Out*

----------


## okatty

I love the CP3 story of buying tailored suits for the team.   The video of that is pretty cool.   And Adams is quite hilarious.    Great stuff.

----------


## Laramie

*Suns 108 @ Thunder 126*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161068*

*Attendance: 18,203*



*NBA Standings:  https://www.nba.com/standings*

----------


## okatty

.500 we are!   Need a clippers win to get over the hump. :Smile: 

And check this out    https://www.gq.com/story/chris-paul-...-thunder-suits

----------


## Laramie

*Clippers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena*
*Sunday, December 22, 5019, 6:00 PM* 
*TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*LAC - JaMychal Green (PF) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - H. Diallo (SG) & A. Roberson (2) Out*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Clippers 112 @ Thunder 118*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161084*

----------


## okatty

Fun game.  SGA had a night against the old team!   Really good crowd!

----------


## Laramie

*Grizzlies @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena*
*Thursday, December 26, 2019, 7:00 PM* 
*TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*MEM - Andre Iguodala (SG) Day-To-Day*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - H. Diallo (SG) & A. Roberson (2) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Grizzlies 110 @ Thunder 97*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161104*

----------


## okatty

I guess we were due for a clunker and that one qualified.   :Frown:    With that said would have gladly taken 4 of 5 going in.

----------


## Laramie

The Grizzlies are meshing together at the right time.  A new coach with a different approach; players buying into his system.

Thunder looked as though schedule fatigue has caught up with them.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Hornets*

*Spectrum Center, Charlotte
Friday, December 27, 2019,  6:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - D. Gallinari (PF) , Day to Day, Diallo (G) Out*

*Injury Report*

*CHA -  P. J. Washington (PF) Out*

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I'm thinking a trade of Danilo Gallinari might be close: I read this morning that the ankle tweak that caused him to sit out the Clippers game (and any since) is causing him to stay home in OKC during this road trip. This makes me think he is being held out while all teams and players involved in a trade clear medical and other issues.

----------


## Laramie

Dob, there's a  feeling in the air that Gallinari wasn't happy with being traded to OKC--wasn't to his advantage to reveal this.  

At $22,615,559, some team will be willing to take him on his contract during the 2020 NBA trade deadline February 6, wish him the best.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 104 @ Hornets 102*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161109*

----------


## kevin lee

Nice win!!

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Raptors*

*Scotiabank Arena, Toronto
Sunday, December 29, 2019, 5:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM	*

*OKC - D. Gallinari (PF) , Day to Day, Diallo (G) Out*

*Injury Report*

*TOR - N.  Powell (SG)  & D. Hernandez (C) both Out*

----------


## kevin lee

Another nice win!

----------


## Laramie

. 
*Thunder 98 @ Raptors 97*

*
Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161128*

----------


## Laramie

*Mavericks @ Thunder*


*Chesapeake Energy Arena*
*Tuesday, December 31, 2019, 7:00 PM* 
*TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*DAL - (No injuries)*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - D. Schroder (PG), Gallinari (PF), Both Day-to-Day, Diallo (G) Out*

----------


## Laramie

Like the grit & fight of the Thunder; players recognize that they need to step up.  The defense is impressive--continuous lock down mode; offensive game ball movement, spacing & point on passes is exemplary of TEAM play.  

Like him or not, Billy Donovan is figuring out the NBA game elements--he's got the players attention moreso than his inheritance of the hard-heads of the Durant-Westbrook superstar era. 

Who would have thought the depleted Thunder minus Schroder-Gallinari could bring down the defending champs on their home court.

Watching players learn & develop right before our eyes; we have some promise pieces ready to do battle with the tradition-rich franchises like Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, San Francisco-Oakland, Miami & Dallas.

 
*WE ARE OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER!*

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Like the grit & fight of the Thunder; players recognize that they need to step up.  The defense is impressive--continuous lock down mode; offensive game ball movement, spacing & point on passes is exemplary of TEAM play.  
> 
> Like him or not, Billy Donovan is figuring out the NBA game elements--he's got the players attention moreso than his inheritance of the hard-heads of the Durant-Westbrook superstar era. 
> 
> Who would have thought the depleted Thunder minus Schroder-Gallinari could bring down the defending champs on their home court.
> 
> Watching players learn & develop right before our eyes; we have some promise pieces ready to do battle with the tradition-rich franchises like Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, San Francisco-Oakland, Miami & Dallas.
> 
>  
> *WE ARE OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER!*


Agree. I also think Chris Paul is the most aggressive and respected "Floor General" in the NBA of this era. As president of the players union, he automatically commands respect. I think he and Billy Donovan have worked very well together in their efforts to mold a winning mindset.

----------


## Laramie

> Agree. I also think Chris Paul is the most aggressive and respected "Floor General" in the NBA of this era. As president of the players union, he automatically commands respect. I think he and Billy Donovan have worked very well together in their efforts to mold a winning mindset.


OMG Dob, CP3's play reminds me of his early years with our Hometown Hornets.  He enjoys the role of a leader and more importantly a mentor.

Chris Paul is a natural leader; thought he was on the down slide of his career,  he really embellishes the leadership role--notice his second wind & determination.

----------


## Laramie

*Mavericks 101 @ Thunder 106*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161145*

*Attendance:  18,203*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Spurs*

*AT&T Center Arena, San Antonio
Thursday, January 2, 2020, 7:30 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*SA - No injuries*

----------


## Laramie

Just want to take some time to re-direct you to a writer on OKC Thunder Fans (Betts forum) because this guy's blog: 4 thoughts sums up games, series and a decade of Thunder memories:

*Kleese 4 thoughts:* https://oklahomacitythunderblog.blog...es-12.html?m=1

Let's relive those memories Kleese describes: 




> I was struck tonight as I reflected on this decade of Thunder basketball. In the spring of 2010, the baby Thunder took on the Lakers in the first ever playoff series in OKC history. Game 3 was the first home game. That game contained the now famous 8-0 run late in the third quarter Russ dunk, Harden three, KD three. All in about 45 seconds. The roof blew off The Peake. It was insanity. Truly the first real moment in Thunder history. I still get chills watching that clip on YouTube.








> So here we are, 10 years later. All of those guys are gone. Just memories now. Wonderful memories. Along with the lingering sting of never quite getting that ring. Yet, the arena erupted again tonight. It had a special feel to it. Different cast, but same Peake magic. The organization has sustained. It has sustained the respect and adoration of the city and fans. It is now a thing here and its not fleeting. The Thunder MATTER to OKC. The energy and excitement they provided over the past decade has ensured that. And this is why it was all worth it and I laugh when anyone calls it a failure. I always say, if you call this a failure, well, then I guess you werent there.


2019-20 will keep up all on the edge of our seats.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 109 - Spurs 103*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161156*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Cavaliers*

*Rocket Mortgage FieldHouse, Cleveland
Saturday, January 4, 2020,	6:30 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Andre Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*CLE - Larry Nance Jr. (PF) & Dylan Windler (SG) (2) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 121 @ Cavaliers 106*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161169*

----------


## okatty

I thought Tramel’s article today pretty much captured the Westbrook return - The Greatest Showman.    Will be interesting couple of games - Houston and Lakers when team gets home.

----------


## Laramie

*Adams & Paul have the experience to slow RW; Donovan will switch off with different defenders in an attempt to wear down his effectiveness.*

Predict, Westbrook will receive a rousing reception.  He stood by the Thunder in heart & soul, giving the very best of his talents & energy to OKC in his peak years.

Okatty, you nailed it on his article.   Berry Tramel knows sports better than any writer in this state.  Despite the backlash he received from Westbrook, Tramel continues to tell it like it is:




> Youll have to wait until opening introductions. The Thunder will welcome back Westbrook with a video salute, the fans will respond with an ovation that could last 15 minutes and Westbrook is likely to crack a smile. If so, youll know him instantly. Westbrook has a world-class smile.


Tramel is the best, he has good insight and great sources.  Known for his keen knowledge on sports, Berry's columns are respected.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ 76ers*


*Wells Fargo Center Arena, Philadelphia
Monday, January 6, 2020, 6:00 PM
TV/Radio: TNT, FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - Nerlen Noel (C) Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*PHI - James Ennis III (SF) Day-To-Day*

----------


## warreng88

I am really enjoying watching this team play and grow. I know I might be in the minority here, but I wouldn't mind keeping the team the way it is today and not making any blockbuster trades. Gallinari is the only one I can see us getting rid of and getting great assets for and I would be fine with that. The team is finally starting to gel, CP3 looks like he is having a lot of fun and we could be competitive this year if things keep going the way that they are.

----------


## dankrutka

Yeah, first I'll say that I was wrong about a lot of things with this team at the beginning of the season. I did think the team as currently constructed would be good, but I didn't really foresee the possibility of keeping the team together and making a playoff run. I do think that's more likely now. Other things I was wrong about**:

- Based on his fights with previous teammates (e.g., Blake Griffin, James Harden) and attention to detail which has pestered teammatesl, I did not think Chris Paul would be a good mentor. He's been great as I think the young guys see CP3 as almost a coach more than a peer (like his past teammates).
- I did not think Dennis Schrder could return much in the trade market, but he is playing the best ball of his career and could, if we wanted, return potentially a decent asset.

Having said all this, things are still hard to predict. I am not even 100% sure a full tear down is guaranteed. Maybe OKC just turns assets into a combination of present and future needs to build a new core around SGA and Adams. I do think a tear down next season is still a very good possibility. But, who knows, maybe OKC uses an asset from their trades to upgrade this season. That's something I would have never predicted. 

That all being said, this team has been really fun to watch. I personally think Presti is just going to sit back and see what opportunities present themselves and get the best deal... whether it leads to a rebuild or not.

----------


## Laramie

.

*Thunder 113 @ 76ers 120*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161183*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Nets*

*Barclays Center Arena, Brooklyn
Tuesday, January 7, 2020, 6:30 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - Nerlen Noel (C) Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*RKN - C. LeVert (SG) Day-To-Day, N. Claxton (PF), K. Irving (PG), Durant (SF) (3) Out*

----------


## okatty

I cant unsee that Embiid finger injury tonight....ohhh my.

----------


## Laramie

Didn't seem to have much of an affect on his play; Thunder did limit him to 18 pts, however the 76ers are loaded with potential talent, those Philly reserves stepped up.  

Heard Gallinari & Noel will be out tonight against the Nets in Brooklyn.  We can't ever seem to keep this team healthy, there's always someone nursing nicks & bruises especially after OKC goes on a win streak.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 111 @ Nets 103 - OT*

*Box score:   https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161192*

----------


## Anonymous.

Chris Paul deserves NBA All-Star team this year.

----------


## okatty

Pretty amazing stat - Thunder 4-0 in OT games and +30 on point differential in those 4 overtimes.

----------


## Laramie

.
* Rockets @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Thursday, January 9, 2020, 8:30 PM
TV/Radio: TNT/98.1 FM* 

*Russell Westbrook (PG) Day-To-Day, Gerald Green (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - D. Gallinari (PF), N. Noel (C) (2) Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## chuck5815

Did anyone else notice that the quality of last night's broadcast was absolutely fantastic? I was watching on my OLED and the resolution/clarity rivaled the production quality you see on Netflix's original 4k content. It was easily the best resolution I've ever seen on cable TV. It couldn't have been any better IMO.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I always thought I'd have to unfortunately go back to cable when sports gets HDR treatment.  Not even 4k.

----------


## BDP

> I always thought I'd have to unfortunately go back to cable when sports gets HDR treatment.  Not even 4k.


And even if/when they do go 4K and /or HDR, they'll compress it even more to deliver it to us.

Color banding and artifacts in 4K! lol

----------


## d-usa

Didnt catch the game or introductions. But seeing the clothes Westbrook was wearing to the game, and then his Thunder-color game shoes, makes it such a different return than Durant.

----------


## Laramie

*Rockets 92 @ Thunder 113*

*
Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161208*

----------


## dcsooner

Extremely Proud of the way Fans and City embraced RW in his return. We have grown up OKC, able to acknowledge and celebrate a player/person who stuck by us for 11 years of his prime. Now let's retire 0.

----------


## Roger S

> Extremely Proud of the way Fans and City embraced RW in his return. We have grown up OKC, able to acknowledge and celebrate a player/person who stuck by us for 11 years of his prime. Now let's retire 0.


Agreed... I didn't get to watch the game but I was happy to see the highlight of him rushing to the end line and roaring.I'd really like to see a statue of him in the Thunder Alley project some day.

----------


## okatty

There have been a lot of memorable nights at the Peake but that one was right up there.  It was really electric.  Was ironic to have RW return be on the same night as the first home game since David Stern's passing,  and the tribute to him was nice.  Played a big role in Thunder being here.   

Russ handled it all really well and Thunder did a great job with it.  I taped the TNT guys post game and it was all highly complimentary on all fronts.  Charles even went out of his way to praise the Bombing Memorial and say something like "no matter where you live in the world, you should see this."

----------


## OKC Guy

The RW relationship is so misunderstood by most non OKC fans.

What mattered is he chose us and he meant it.  Has nothing to do with titles or how good he did.  The franchise was at a crossroads when KD left and could have faltered into nobody cares territory.  

Russ then went out and with a rookie Sabonis, bad shooting (but great defender) Robes, a banged up Dipo and a still learning Adams and he willed us to playoffs.  Won MVP and gave it all for the team.  Then he could have bolted and 99 of 100 top caliber players would.
And he chose to stay, he picked us over anyone else.  That was a huge moment.  We tried to bring in players but the lack of assets from losing KD plus cap/lux tax situation had us limited in making other move to support Russ/PG/Melo and Russ/PG.  Then PG wanted out and that spelled the end of Russ being here.  But unlike KD, both PG and Russ worked with Presti to allow him to get assets in return.

And now because of that we have a bright future.  I was proud of the city and fans for showing Russ so much love.  Yet when game started they were all in on our current players.  Russ would want it no other way then for our team to play him hard.  And we did.  Russ had a great playing night and nothing was given he earned every point.  And it was cool how when CP nutmegged and scored the crowd went wild for CP.

I think last night was a perfect last chapter to our eventual 30 for 30 and all the players gone now.  And it starts the new book.  

What a night and journey its been.  We are in great hands with Presti and SGA.  One month to go til trading deadline not sure if we are buyers or sellers.  It will depend if we stay in playoff seed or have a bad patch.  Lose anyone like Adams, Dennis, Gallo or CP and we will not have depth to keep a seed.  Regardless what happens this has been an unexpected fun year so far and the fans did OKC proud last night

----------


## Bellaboo

Russell's parents and brother came in through the visitors tunnel and sat I'd guess 10 rows up behind the Houston bench. They was a lot of greeting and hugging going on with them with about everyone they ran into. Was really nice to see. I did not see his wife though, but she could have been somewhere else in the arena.

----------


## Mel

Last nights game was all around enjoyable. The tribute to RW was really nice. I think it surprised him, a little. Was happy to see he got rid of that silly hair style he had been wearing. Haven't gotten a sports rush like that in a bit.

----------


## OkiePoke

Russ's wife was about 5 rows back, mid-court.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Russ's wife was about 5 rows back, mid-court.


Thanks, I'm in Club Level and didn't see her come in with his folks. I figured she would have been there.

----------


## Laramie

*Lakers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Saturday, January 11, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*LAL - A. Davis (PF), L.  James (SF), A. Bradley (PG) (3) Day-To-Day*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - Nerlen Noel (C) Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Kevin Durant, Kendrick Perkins Exchange Twitter Jabs During Russell Westbrook's Return to OKC:  https://www.si.com/nba/2020/01/10/ke...bs-okc-houston*




> Kevin Durant
>     ✔
>     @KDTrey5
>       18h
>     Replying to @KendrickPerkins and 2 others
> 
>     Yea and our starting center @KendrickPerkins averaged a whopping 2 and 3 during that series. U played hard tho champ lol





> Kendrick Perkins
> ✔
> @KendrickPerkins
> 
> Boy stop you did the weakest move in NBA History!!! Up on a team 3-1 in the western conference finals and then go join them the following season?! Heart of Champion right there


Think about what it is going to be like when the Thunder retire Westbrook's jersey to the rafters of The Peake.

----------


## Laramie

.
*'Mr. Hussle'*
*Russell Westbrook Career Retrospective with Oklahoma City Thunder: Best Plays, Quotes and Moments:*

----------


## mugofbeer

> *Kevin Durant, Kendrick Perkins Exchange Twitter Jabs During Russell Westbrook's Return to OKC:  https://www.si.com/nba/2020/01/10/ke...bs-okc-houston*


Looking back, l was so certain that Mr. LA Westbrook would have bolted small-market OKC for the brighter lights of the coast ASAP, yet it was Durant - supposedly the church raised product of his Mother who professed love for the city - then not only bolted but bolted to the disliked team that had just beaten the Thunder in a hotly contested playoff - amid rumors Warriors players were trying to recruit him during the playoffs.

Durant was not much more than lame about how he left, said some disparaging things about the city and fans and seems to have alienated other fans and teammates alike (I'm not even talking about Kendrick Perkins).  It's sad to see a person seemingly turn into what Durant has turned into.

On the other hand its great to see the mutual appreciation shown not just between OKC and Russell Westbrook but also reading of Enos Kanter being a major investor in a new charter school to be in OKC.    It's good to see not all sports stars lose touch with what is important.

----------


## okatty

LeBron OUT tonight.  Danny Green likely out.  AD is questionable.   Thunder is now a 6.5 point favorite.  Was “pick em” before the injury announcement.

----------


## OKC Guy

> LeBron OUT tonight.  Danny Green likely out.  AD is questionable.   Thunder is now a 6.5 point favorite.  Was “pick em” before the injury announcement.


I can imagine how the staff meeting with him went earlier:

Staff:  we need to load manage your minutes but we don’t want to call it that.

LeChina:  By the way its cold here in OKC!

Staff:  Thats it, you have a cold.  We’ll go with that

----------


## Laramie

*Report:* LeBron James out at OKC
JAN 11, 2020 - LeBron James will miss the Lakers' game at OKC on Saturday, The Athletic's Shams Charania reported earlier that afternoon, due to a cold.

----------


## kswright29

> LeBron OUT tonight.  Danny Green likely out.  AD is questionable.   Thunder is now a 6.5 point favorite.  Was pick em before the injury announcement.


Man,  never seen shooting like that.  80% from 3 through 3 qtrs. What a disappointment,  felt like we could have stolen one there.

----------


## Laramie

*Lakers 125 @ Thunder 110*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161222*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Timberwolves* 

*Target Center Arena, Minneapolis
Monday, January 13, 2020, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - Nerlen Noel (C) Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*MIN - Karl-Anthony Towns (C) Out*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 117 @ Timberwolves 104*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161236*

----------


## Anonymous.

Ferguson is completely shutting down the person he guards. This is basically Roberson lite, but has some shooting. Presti really did it again.

----------


## Laramie

*Raptors @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Wednesday, January 15, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*TOR - Marc Gasol (C) & Fred VanVleet (SG) (2) Out*

*Injury Report* 

*OKC - Nerlen Noel (C) Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## warreng88

How has no one on this board brought up the 20/20/10 SGA threw down a few nights ago? Really liking how this team is playing and we are seventh in the west.

----------


## Laramie

*Raptors 130 @ Thunder 121*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161251*

----------


## Laramie

*Heat @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, January 17, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*MAI - Tyler Herro (SG) Day-To-Day, Justise Winslow (SF) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - S. Adams (C) , N. Noel (C), A. Nader (SF), 3-Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

----------


## okatty

Hopefully Adams injury isn't serious.  I saw him go back to locker room and they summoned the orthopedic doc from the stands who went down to check him out.  Noel also hurt so your 5's would be Mike the Moose and Patton.   That wouldn't be great against Miami and Blazers.

----------


## Laramie

Adams & Nader are still listed as Day-to-day with Noel out.  Getting a healthy Adams & Noel back in the line up would be a big lift.   The upside of those injuries have provided some valuable paying time and experience for Mike Muscala.

Wish the best for Adams, Nader, Noel & Roberson in their recovery.

----------


## Laramie

*Heat 115 @ Thunder 108*

[B]Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161265

----------


## Laramie

*Trailblazers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Saturday, January 18, 2020, 8:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*PTL - Mario Hezonja (SF) Day-To-Day*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - S. Adams (C) , A. Nader (SF), 3-Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*



.

----------


## Laramie

*Trailblazers 106 @ Thunder 119*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161277*



*Attendance:  18,203*

----------


## Laramie

*Martin Luther King Jr., Day

Thunder @ Rockets*

*Toyota Center Arena, Houston
Monday, January 20, 2020, 4:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC -  A. Nader (SF), 3-Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*HOU - A. Rivers (PG) Day-To-Day, Nene (C) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Loud City*


Through 23 home games, the Thunder continues the streak which now stands at 405 consecutive sellouts.

*14. Thunder 23 games  418,669 fans 18,203 average per game 100 % capacity
National Basketball Association 2019-20 Attendance:  http://www.espn.com/nba/attendance*

----------


## PhiAlpha

No idea how they just won that without Ferguson, Adams, and Noel

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 112 @ Rockets 107*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161287*

----------


## SEMIweather

That was a legitimately jaw-dropping comeback

----------


## okatty

^Really was....Hardin 1-17 or whatever it was from 3.    41 for Thunder in 4th.   Geez.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Magic*

*Amway Center Arena, Orlando
Wednesday, January 22, 2020, 6:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*



*OKC - S. Adams (C), N. Noel (C),  A. Nader (SF), 3-Day-to-Day, A. Roberson (SG) Out*

*Injury Report*

*ORL -  BJ Johnson (SF) Day-To-Day, D.J. Augustin (PG) Out*

----------


## theanvil

"Through 23 home games, the Thunder continues the streak which now stands at 405 consecutive sellouts."

Laramie, that is a cool stat.  Where did you find it?  I'd like to see where other NBA teams sit on that list.  I've looked but can't seem to find it.

----------


## Laramie

> "Through 23 home games, the Thunder continues the streak which now stands at 405 consecutive sellouts."
> 
> Laramie, that is a cool stat.  Where did you find it?  I'd like to see where other NBA teams sit on that list.  I've looked but can't seem to find it.


Waiting on an official update from *ThunderWire:*https://okcthunderwire.usatoday.com/...ak-attendance/

Using last season 382 consecutive  sellouts since 2010 and the 23 sellouts to date with the help of NBA Attendance site.   Thunder is the only small market franchise on this list trailing Dallas & Miami.

ESPN NBA Attendance:  http://www.espn.com/nba/attendance

*Injury update vs Orlando:*  Nerlens Noel will play tonight with Steven Adams being a game time decision; Nader _(injured)_ & Ferguson _(personal matter)_ will be out.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 120 @ Magic 114*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161297*

----------


## Laramie

Luguentz Dort gave an impressive performance against the Magic.  Orlando was known for fewest turnovers in the NBA; Thunder hit the Magic for 14 T/Os.  Turning it over just 15 times against the Magic in Orlando.

----------


## OKC Guy

This team is FUN!

----------


## chuck5815

This team is trying to mess around and win a lot more games than it probably should, but I'm not mad about it!

----------


## Laramie

*Hawks @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Arena
Friday, January 24, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*ATL - C. Brown Jr. (SG), D. Bembry (SG),  A. Len (C) (3) Day-to-Day*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - S. Adams (C) Day to Day, A. Nader (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (2) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Hawks 111 @ Thunder 140*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161319*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Timberwolves*

*Target Center Arena, Minneapolis
Saturday, January 25, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - S. Adams (C) Day to Day, A. Nader (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (2) Out*

*Injury Report*

*MIN - Jake Layman (SF) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 113 @ Timberwolves 104*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161325*
*Attendance: 16,236*

----------


## Laramie

*Mavericks @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Monday, January 27, 2020, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 
*DAL - W. Cauley-Stein (C) Day-To-Day, R.Broekhoff (SG), D. Powell (C)  (2) Out*

*Injury Report*

*OKC - D. Gallinari (PF) Day-To-Day, A. Nader (SF), T. Ferguson (SF), A. Roberson (3) Out*

 *Kobe Bryant 41, killed in helicopter crash*

----------


## Anonymous.

Beating the mavs tonight will vault us to 5th seed in terms of Ws.

----------


## emtefury

> This team is FUN!


This because the players are listening to the coach as Billy is a good coach.  Unlike other players in the past who didn’t listen and were stat padding.

----------


## dankrutka

> This because the players are listening to the coach as Billy is a good coach.  Unlike other players in the past who didn’t listen and were stat padding.


I hope they build Russ a statue so we can tear it down! /s

----------


## OKC Guy

With CP out I expect a loss.  What is going on with Ferg?  How many games missed now?  Getting worried due to how the Abrines situation ended.

----------


## OKC Guy

> I hope they build Russ a statue so we can tear it down! /s


No, he still deserves one!  He chose OKC when he could have bolted.  Allowed us to then get PG which then got us all those future draft picks!

----------


## dankrutka

> No, he still deserves one!  He chose OKC when he could have bolted.  Allowed us to then get PG which then got us all those future draft picks!


What about doing a statue of those draft picks then?

----------


## Dob Hooligan

^^^
Please help me to understand and give me a list of all those players who were more easy to acquire, better players, more loyal to team and better citizens than Russ?

----------


## d-usa

Russ did good to OKC. I could see him getting some rings, then coming back to OKC to finish up his career. And I could see OKC warmly welcoming him back.

----------


## Laramie

*Mavericks 107 @ Thunder 97*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161339*

*Attendance 18,203*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Kings*

*Golden 1 Center, Sacramento
Wednesday, January 29, 2020, 9:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*OKC - N. Noel (C), Day-To-Day, A. Nader (SF), T. Ferguson (SF), A. Roberson (3) Out*

*Injury Report*

*SAC - Marvin Bagley III (PF) Out*

----------


## dankrutka

> ^^^
> Please help me to understand and give me a list of all those players who were more easy to acquire, better players, more loyal to team and better citizens than Russ?


Easy!:

Kyle Singler: On the roster and didn't even stat hog the games played category. Also, started the float tank craze. #Icon
Reggie Jackson: Forced his way out at just the right time. It's always good to know when to leave. 
Morris Peterson: Left handed.

Do I need to keep going?

----------


## Laramie

Despite the number of players still hobbling around on the court (Adams, Noel); absence of CP3, Nader, Ferguson, Roberson the Thunder were able to be competitive against a FULL STRENGTH Mavericks team; I'm still impressed.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Easy!:
> 
> Kyle Singler: On the roster and didn't even stat hog the games played category. Also, started the float tank craze. #Icon
> Reggie Jackson: Forced his way out at just the right time. It's always good to know when to leave. 
> Morris Peterson: Left handed.
> 
> Do I need to keep going?


Afraid I am dense, or more denser than usual, today. Do you like Russ?

Personally, I love Russ and think he is a great player. As well as a good kid from a good family.

----------


## king183

> Afraid I am dense, or more denser than usual, today. Do you like Russ?
> 
> Personally, I love Russ and think he is a great player. As well as a good kid from a good family.


I love the internet.

----------


## dankrutka

> Afraid I am dense, or more denser than usual, today. Do you like Russ?


Go back one page and you’ll see this started with me sarcastically responding to someone who took a jab at Russ for no reason.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Go back one page and you’ll see this started with me sarcastically responding to someone who took a jab at Russ for no reason.


Yeah....at my advanced age I just thought "/s" was a late-nite drunken typo, rather than the Internet Symbol for Sarcasm. I see clearly now.

----------


## Mel

> Yeah....at my advanced age I just thought "/s" was a late-nite drunken typo, rather than the Internet Symbol for Sarcasm. I see clearly now.


Ditto. I've learned something today.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 120 @ Kings  100*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161355*

----------


## OKC Guy

Wow, Presti seems to have found a gem in Dort!  SGA, Dort and Bazely are all young foundation players.  And we have so many draft picks.  

Cool stat:

StatMamba
@statmuse

20m
OKC has 23 wins since Thanksgiving.

Only the Bucks have more over that span.

----------


## OkiePoke

Dort has been playing great. 

How does a 2-way contract work? He can only play a limited amount of games, right? Is there a chance we sign him to a full contract?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Dort has been playing great. 
> 
> How does a 2-way contract work? He can only play a limited amount of games, right?* Is there a chance we sign him to a full contract?*


Based on how he's played, I'd say that's all but guaranteed at this point. 

Not sure as to what counts as a "day" but basically 2-way players are allowed 45 days with their NBA team and have to spend the rest of the season in the G League.

----------


## Jersey Boss

What I am most surprised about this team is the near identical record as last year's team. Looks like Donovan can coach the willing.

----------


## Teo9969

Can this team, healthy, get out of the 1st round?

----------


## Laramie

> Can this team, healthy, get out of the 1st round?


Coming to the realization that if healthy, Thunder will get to the second round.  Could open the series against Houston.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Suns*

*Talking Stick Resort Arena, Phoenix
Friday, January 31, 2020, 8:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM * 

*OKC - T. Ferguson (SF), A. Roberson (3) Out*

*Injury Report*

*PHX - A. Baynes (C), C. Johnson (SF) (2) Out*

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Can this team, healthy, get out of the 1st round?


Whose the opponent? Who has home court?

----------


## OKC Guy

> What I am most surprised about this team is the near identical record as last year's team. Looks like Donovan can coach the willing.


19-20: 29-20
18-19: 31-18
17-18: 29-20
16-17: 28-21
15-16: 36-13
14-15: 25-24
13-14: 38-11
12-13: 37-12
11-12: 37-12
10-11: 32-17
09-10: 28-21
08-09: 11-38

----------


## dankrutka

That ‘09-10 team similarly overachieved and was really fun. That’s the team that lost to the Lakers in 6 games in the 1st round.

----------


## SEMIweather

Thunder need to find a way to get to the six seed and avoid the Lakers and Clippers in order to have a chance in the first round. I'd still tab them as underdogs against the Jazz, Nuggets, Rockets, and Mavs, but they'd at least have a shot.

----------


## OKC Guy

> That ‘09-10 team similarly overachieved and was really fun. That’s the team that lost to the Lakers in 6 games in the 1st round.


Yup, Gasol made that late bucket otherwise we get game 7.

----------


## Laramie

Thunder point guard Chris Paul has earned the 10th All-Star nod of his career, and his first since 2016, according to reports by Yahoo Sports and The Athletic.

----------


## Laramie



----------


## Jersey Boss

Why is Ferguson not earning his money? What's up?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Why is Ferguson not earning his money? What's up?


I'd like to know this myself - personal reasons ?

Last time he was out for personal reasons his wife had a baby.

I'm not sure Dort has made T-Ferg tradable ?

----------


## OKC Guy

> Why is Ferguson not earning his money? What's up?


Abrines left the template.  Hope all is ok with him.

Very strange indeed.

----------


## Laramie

It would help for fans to know the nature of T. Ferguson's situation.




> The 21-year-old guard remains out for personal reasons.


This is a polite way of saying, 'None of your business.'   It's a cop out IMO; but personal reasons are personal and not to be disclosed.

When Ferguson returns, he may find Dort in the starting line-up.

The extended playing time players like Dort, Diallo, Burton & Muscala are getting is invaluable; should help the reserves strengthen their experience when it comes time to close out.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 112 @ Suns 107*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161367*

----------


## Mel

That last minute rally by the Suns Had me couch coaching. The constant intentional fouling made the last two minutes feel like thirty.

----------


## Laramie

We have two players on the roster missing-in-action who the Thunder had great expectations; wish both players successful recoveries with their current issues.

Current Contracts:

Andre Roberson: https://www.spotrac.com/nba/oklahoma...oberson-13339/ 2020-21 - *UFA*

Terrance Ferguson:  https://www.spotrac.com/nba/oklahoma...erguson-23616/ 2020-21 - *RFA*

*Difference between restricted and unrestricted free agent:* With a restricted free agent, the players current team has the final word while unrestricted free agents have complete control over their future. A restricted free agent can talk with other teams and even sign an offer sheet. However, the players current team has the right to match any offers.

Does anyone anticipate Dre playing any games this season...

----------


## dankrutka

Ferg back.

----------


## Laramie

*Cavaliers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Wednesday, February 5, 2020, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*CLE - Brandon Knight (PG), Ante Zizic (C) (2), Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - T. Ferguson (SG) Day-to-day, A. Roberson  Out*

----------


## Laramie

Expect Ferguson to shake off the cobwebs against Cleveland on Wednesday; he returned to practice Monday, after a two weeks hiatus due to personal reasons.

----------


## dankrutka

I am sure Ferg's confidence could take a hit, but I really don't know if he should be guaranteed minutes upon his return. Dort has shown a lot more promise than Ferg in his limited time. While Ferg always looks good on D, advanced stats just don't suggest his defense and overall play help the team. I am not saying OKC should give up on him, but if this team is looking to make a playoff run, then I think it's pretty clear Dort needs most of the minutes Ferg was getting.

Having said that, this season has been a great reminder that Billy deserves some benefit of the doubt... at least this season. I was 100% in on Burton and out on Nader early in the season, and that's pretty much flipped. Young players need chances.

----------


## Laramie

*Cavaliers 103 @ Thunder 109*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161402*

*Attendance: 18,203*

----------


## BoulderSooner

thunder are now in 6th place in the WEST

----------


## Laramie

> thunder are now in 6th place in the WEST


Thanks, got caught up in the excitement of the moment...

NBA standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings

----------


## OKCRT

> Thanks, got caught up in the excitement of the moment...
> 
> NBA standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings


I'm thinking that the Thunder will be a top 4 seed by the end of the season if they don't start trading away the Vets.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm thinking that the Thunder will be a top 4 seed by the end of the season if they don't start trading away the Vets.


Gallinari may be on his way to Miami.

----------


## Laramie

> Gallinari may be on his way to Miami.


Will be a good place for him if he wants to be traded.

----------


## Laramie

*Pistons @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, February 7, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*DET - S. Mykhailiuk (SG), D. Rose (PG) (2) Day-to-day, M. Morris (PF), Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - Andre Roberson (SG), Out*

----------


## dankrutka

> I'm thinking that the Thunder will be a top 4 seed by the end of the season if they don't start trading away the Vets.


I would take this bet. This assumes we beat out every team we're competing with, including the Mavs (who have the 2nd best point differential in the West), the Jazz (who can 18 out of 20 out of nowhere) and the Rockets (whose all-guard lineups have been great thus far). I still think OKC ends up in 7, but we'll see... they certainly could end up higher. Getting homecourt would be unreal.

----------


## SEMIweather

FiveThirtyEight still has the Thunder projected as the 7-seed, without much of a shot to get above the six line.

----------


## Laramie

Predict the Thunder will finish as the 6th seed in the Western Conference; open against the Denver Nuggets, lose 4-2 again in the 1st round.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Predict the Thunder will finish as the 6th seed in the Western Conference; open against the Denver Nuggets, lose 4-2 again in the 1st round.


I’m good with that prediction. And if so they will have way over achieved and Billy Donovan should be a coach of the year contender.

----------


## Laramie

*Pistons 101 -  Thunder 108*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161415*



*Attendance: 18,203*

----------


## Laramie

*Celtics @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Sunday, February 9, 2020, 2:30 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*BOS -  J. Brown (SG), G. Hayward (SF), D. Theis (C ),(3) Day-To-Day*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - Andre Roberson (SG), Out*

----------


## Laramie

Thunder has had time to refresh after a couple of days layoff; OKC took on  a depleted line-up without the services of Andre Drummond, Blake Griffin, Derrick Rose, Markieff Morris in a 108 - 101 win against nine worn down Pistons.   

Pistons announced that Drummond had been traded.

Thunder now have an opportunity to knock off the Celtics in a 2:30 p.m. matinee on national television.

----------


## Laramie

*Celtics 112 @ Thunder 111*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161428*

----------


## Laramie

A better performance at the free throw line was needed; Thunder was 20 - 27.  Missed opportunities around the basket.

----------


## Laramie

*Spurs @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Tuesday, February 11, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*SAS - No players Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF), Day-To-Day, A. Roberson (SG), Out*

----------


## kswright29

> A better performance at the free throw line was needed; Thunder was 20 - 27.  Missed opportunities around the basket.


For sure, that game could have been a W pretty easily. Kemba was a Thunder killer this afternoon. His two threes in the last couple of minutes were killers.

----------


## OkiePoke

Seems like we just didn't execute where we normally do. Hami missing a dunk, 3/4 easy buckets missed in the 4th quarter.

Great play by Smart to seal the game though.

----------


## Laramie

*Spurs 114 @ Thunder 106*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161447*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Pelicans*

*Smoothie King Center, New Orleans
Thursday, February 13, 2020, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF), Day-To-Day, A. Roberson (SG), Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*NOP - B. Ingram (SF) Day-To-Day, K. Williams (SG) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*AMAZING STEVEN ADAMS HALF COURT SHOT VS PELICANS - NBA OKC Thunder VS New Orleans Pelicans*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 123 @ Pelicans 118*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161461*




*Antonio Daniels (background), color analyst for Pelicans telecast crew.*

----------


## Laramie

*Nuggets @ Thunder* 

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Friday, February 21, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: ESPN/FSOK/98.1 FM* 

*DEN - No players Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF), Day-To-Day, A. Roberson (SG), Out*

----------


## Laramie

Hope we can get back on the home winning train...

Home:  17 -12  (58.6%) -  Last eleven home games:   5 - 6  Steak 0 - 2
Away:  16 - 10  (61.5%) - Last nine away games:  Steak   9 - 0 
Record:  33 - 22 (60%) W1  
Total 55 games played of 82 game schedule - *27 games remain: 12 home/15 Away...*
Lately, Thunder may be a little more lethal on the road than at home.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Nuggets 101 @ Thunder 113*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161473*

----------


## Laramie

*Spurs @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Sunday, February 23, 2020, 6:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*SAS - No Players Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - D. Burton (SG), D. Bazley (SF), (2) Day-To-Day, A. Roberson (SG), Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Injury update:  add Dennis Schroder; he participated in a light practice today...*




*Jerami Grant reflects on his time in OKC...*

----------


## Laramie



----------


## Laramie

*Spurs 103 @ Thunder 131*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161488*




*Attendance 18,203*
*25 games remain: 10 home/15 Away...*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Bulls*

*United Center, Chicago
Tuesday, February 25, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF), Day-To-Day, A. Roberson (SG), Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*CHI - O. Porter Jr. (SF), W. Carter Jr. (C), D. Valentine (SG), (3) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 124 @ Bulls 122*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161501*

----------


## Laramie

*Kings @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Thursday, February 27, 2020, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*SAC - No Players Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - A. Roberson (SG), Day-To-Day*


*Full Standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

*Games remaining:  10 Home, 14 Away*

----------


## Roger S

I know there is a lot of basketball left to be played but how intriguing is this mornings playoff picture?

Houston (4) vs Oklahoma City (5)

----------


## Laramie

This morning playoff picture is indeed intriguing Roger S.  Thunder & Jazz have identical records (36-22); Utah has lost its last 4, OKC is on a 4 game win streak.

Thunder's match up against No 4. Rockets is 2 wins - 1 lost  (3 game series) with a split in Houston.  Thunder are 1-1 against the Jazz with both games played in Salt Lake City with two left against the Jazz at The Peake.

Lately, Thunder have been playing better on the road (last 10 road games; 9 - 1) than at home with a 9 game road winning streak.

*Thunder Schedule:  https://www.espn.com/nba/team/schedu...c/seasontype/2*

OKC will be a tough out against any first round opponent if we're the 5 or 6 seed.

----------


## Laramie

Can't believe Westbrook's improvement; he's more of a team player in Houston; whereas he wouldn't buy into anything Donovan wanted to do in OKC.  Seems as though he didn't have the patience to make the players around him better when he was in OKC.

----------


## Laramie

*Kings 108 @ Thunder 112*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161517*



*Attendance 18,203*
*Games remaining: 9 Home, 14 Away*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Bucks*

*Fiserv Forum, Milwaukee
Friday, February 28, 2020, 7:00 PM 
TV/Radio: ESPN, FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF),  A. Roberson (SG), (2) Day-To-Day*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*MIL - G. Antetokounmpo (PF), Day-To-Day, K. Korver (SG) Out*-

----------


## dcsooner

> Can't believe Westbrook's improvement; he's more of a team player in Houston; whereas he wouldn't buy into anything Donovan wanted to do in OKC.  Seems as though he didn't have the patience to make the players around him better when he was in OKC.


OKC is a small market that Needed Star talent in the first decade to establish an identity and credibility as an NBA city. Houston is the fifth largest city in the country
That has an established NBA pedigree with Olajuwan, Drexler, and others they dont/didnt need him to have credibility as a city/ franchise. Plus Harden is the man in Houston, he understands that as well. 
OKC is established now, I do not think the franchise will accept some of the things from any player that they did inthe first decade.

----------


## kswright29

Yes, the Bucks are great,  but that was embarrassing. "Sitting" Gallinari was pretty much waiving the white flag before the game even started.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 86 @ Bucks 133*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161524*

----------


## Laramie

*Clippers @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Tuesday, March 3, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

* LAC - No injured players*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - D.  Gallinari (PF),  Bazley (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (3) Day-To-Day*

----------


## Laramie

*Clippers 109 @ Thunder 94*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161554*
*Attendance: 18,203*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Pistons*

*Little Caesars Arena, Detroit
Wednesday, March 4, 2020, 6:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Bazley (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (2) Day-To-Day*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*DET - S. Doumbouya (SF), B. Knight (PG) Day-To-Day, B.  Brown (SG) Out*

*21 games remain, 8 Home, 13 Away*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 114 @ Pistons 107*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161560*




*20 games remain, 8 Home, 12 Away*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Knicks*

*Madison Square Garden, New York City
Friday, March 6, 2020, 6:30 PM 
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (2) Day-To-Day*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*NYK - M. Robinson (C) Day-To-Day, D. Smith Jr. (PG), K. Allen (SG) (2) Out*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 126 @ Knicks 103*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161574*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder @ Celtics*

*T. D. Garden, Boston
Sunday, March 8, 2020, 5:00 PM 
TV/Radio: NBA-TV, FSOK/98.1 FM*

*OKC - Darius Bazley (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (2) Day-To-Day*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*BOS - J. Brown (SG), G. Hayward (SF) (2) Day-To-Day*

*19 games remain, 8 Home, 11 Away*

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder 105 Celtics 104*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401161591*

----------


## Laramie

Houston loses; Thunder moves into 5th seed.

*NBA Standings 2019-20:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## Roger S

> Houston loses; Thunder moves into 5th seed.
> 
> *NBA Standings 2019-20:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*


And flirting with moving into 4 and having home court for the playoffs.

----------


## Laramie

*Jazz @ Thunder*

*Chesapeake Energy Arena
Wednesday, March 11, 2020, 7:00 PM
TV/Radio: FSOK/98.1 FM*

*UTA - Nigel Williams-Goss (PG) Out*

*Player Injury/Status Report*

*OKC - S. Gilgeous-Alexander (SG), D. Bazley (SF), A. Roberson (SG), (3) Day-To-Day*

*18 games remain, 8 Home, 10 Away*

----------


## BoulderSooner

> And flirting with moving into 4 and having home court for the playoffs.


a win tomorrow night puts the Thunder in 4th    and looking at the schedule  they have a great chance to be playing for 3rd place next friday the 20th

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder's Shai Gilgeous-Alexander: Expects to return Wednesday:  https://www.cbssports.com/fantasy/ba...urn-wednesday/*

----------


## Laramie

*18 games remain, 8 Home, 10 Away*]

*Home 20-13 Away 20-11*
*NBA Standings 2019-20:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Thunder game postponed. Never seen anything like it in my life.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Thunder game postponed. Never seen anything like it in my life.


OK. I could see postponing the game hours ahead of time. But doing it at tip off when everyone in the crowd has already been exposed to each other? I don’t get it.

----------


## Pete

Very, very, very strange.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

Video, more....very bizarre.
https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...stponed-tipoff

----------


## chuck5815

That was very likely the last time Thunder fans will be allowed in the Peake this season.

----------


## SEMIweather

You honestly cant make this up. Also, this probably wont be the last surreal moment of the next few weeks.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> That was very likely the last time Thunder fans will be allowed in the Peake this season.


And they obviously weren’t really tonight!

----------


## chuck5815

Sounds like Gobert has tested positive and the NBA is suspending the season.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> Sounds like Gobert has tested positive and the NBA is suspending the season.


He has exposed Jazz players and they all shook hands before the “almost” game. It doesn’t matter he himself was not in the arena.
Surreal.

----------


## SEMIweather

Again, you just can't make it up.

https://twitter.com/wojespn/status/1237914656490078213

----------


## Pete

^

Reports the Jazz and Thunder teams are being quarantined at the Peake.

Gobert was not at the game but he was obviously in close quarters and in contact through practice with his teammates.  And where did he pick it up??

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> ^
> 
> Reports the Jazz and Thunder teams are being quarantined at the Peake.
> 
> Gobert was not at the game but he was obviously in close quarters and in contact through practice with his teammates.  And where did he pick it up??


— When did his symptoms begin?
—  He would have been contagious four days prior to symptoms.
—  How many arenas has he been in four days prior to symptoms?
— Where *else* has he been?
— The exponential way this virus explodes is frightening.

----------


## Pete

And basketball is especially problematic because it's a bunch of sweaty guys in group locker rooms and grinding against each other in practice and games.

Really, the worst possible setting.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

And sweating players are in close proximity to courtside spectators. That include the team owners and some of OKCs more prominent citizens. And logically all coaches, trainers, team staff, docs, officials, scorekeepers, sportscasters, photographers, the guys who mop up under the goals - even Rumble & the cheerleaders potentially. If that guy played everybody wouldve gone into lockdown for 14 days.

----------


## dankrutka

People need to learn from this fiasco. Games should already be cancelled just because of the risk of large gatherings, but to let everyone arrive while they knew Gobert could have COVID-19 is so irresponsible. Glad to see the season postponed quickly after though. Still... this team has been sooo fun! I'll miss them if it's over.

----------


## Snowman

> ^
> 
> Reports the Jazz and Thunder teams are being quarantined at the Peake.
> 
> Gobert was not at the game but he was obviously in close quarters and in contact through practice with his teammates.  And where did he pick it up??


They expanded the quarantine to teams the Jazz played in the last 10 days: Cavaliers, Knicks, Celtics, Pistons and Raptors

----------


## fromdust

NBA SEASON CANCELED!! (Postponed maybeee)

----------


## shawnw

Looks like the team was staying at 21c:

https://twitter.com/21cHotels/status...83403217215489

----------


## dankrutka

> NBA SEASON CANCELED!! (Postponed maybeee)


Thus far they've just _postponed_ with the possibility of finishing the season as late as August and moving next year's schedule too. We'll see whether that happens or not...

----------


## Laramie

Utah Jazz guard Donovan Mitchell visited Del City High School before testing positive for coronavirus--_Oklahoman, March 12, 2020_

Utah Jazz guard Donovan Mitchell visited Del City High School on Wednesday morning. On Thursday morning, Mitchell tested positive for the coronavirus, ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski reported.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Utah Jazz guard Donovan Mitchell visited Del City High School before testing positive for coronavirus--_Oklahoman, March 12, 2020_
> 
> Utah Jazz guard Donovan Mitchell visited Del City High School on Wednesday morning. On Thursday morning, Mitchell tested positive for the coronavirus, ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski reported.


And people have posted pictures on social media of him with little kids and families. 

Oh. My. Goodness.

----------


## SoonerDave

> — When did his symptoms begin?
> —  He would have been contagious four days prior to symptoms.
> —  How many arenas has he been in four days prior to symptoms?
> — Where *else* has he been?
> — The exponential way this virus explodes is frightening.


Gobert was apparently in contact with a group that had recently been to France. Read that this morning, sure which I could cite the source.

----------


## Laramie

Now it's time to get serious:




This was days before Rudy Gobert tested positive.

----------


## dankrutka

Jazz reporters have stated that Gobert was more supporting reporters (who had been moved a distance from players) than mocking COVID-19, but still, not smart. He did put out a thoughtful apology today.

----------


## Laramie

*Coronavirus in Oklahoma: Jazz center Rudy Gobert to assist Oklahoma City families affected by coronavirus:*  Utah Jazz center Rudy Gobert will donate $100,000 to families in Oklahoma City who have been affected by the coronavirus, the Jazz announced Saturday._ --Oklahoman, Saturday, March 14, 2020--Breaking news._

----------


## Laramie

.

----------


## Laramie

.

*Into each life a little rain must fall, And you know every day can not be sunny
Every smile is not a smile of happiness, And every tear that is shade is not a tear of joy--Late Great Linda Jones–For Your Precious Love* 



*Los Angeles Clippers at Oklahoma City Thunder, December 31, 2016, Chesapeake Energy Arena, Thunder 114 - Clippers 88*

----------


## Laramie

*December 31, 2016, Chesapeake Energy Arena, Thunder 114 - Clippers 88*

----------


## Jersey Boss

Have these people been paid yet?

Chesapeake Energy Arena employees affected by coronavirus crisis waiting for help from Thunder
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.koc...under/32073944

----------


## Laramie

*OKC signs fan favorite Dort to multiyear contract*



*Thunder re-sign Luguentz Dort, 21, to multiyear deal https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...multiyear-deal*

----------


## Bill Robertson

Donovan says Roberson has participated in full practices and looks very, very good. We shall see.

----------


## dankrutka

> Donovan says Roberson has participated in full practices and looks very, very good. We shall see.


It’s hard to imagine he’ll actually be able to contribute, but I’m really glad he’s going to give it a go.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> It’s hard to imagine he’ll actually be able to contribute, but I’m really glad he’s going to give it a go.


My feelings exactly. I’m glad for him but he has to at the least be really rusty.

----------


## Southsider2

Busy week for SGA. Signed with Converse, had a birthday, and just released his new logo. 

He released a teaser that has 4 longitude/latitude coordinates with the following locations: Hollywood CA, Kentucky, Toronto, and Downtown OKC. The OKC location is at the corner of Main and Robinson. I'd venture to say that with the release of his logo there will be some sort of banner or advertisement? Has anyone been by there today?

----------


## Southsider2

Here's the post.

----------


## SoonersFan12

Westbrook has the virus, he should not have been at the Trump rally in the first place

----------


## chuck5815

> Westbrook has the virus, *he should not have been at the Trump rally in the first place*


Except he wasn't.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Except he wasn't.


Ahh, you are right, I meant the block party celebration

----------


## Ginkasa

> Ahh, you are right, I meant the block party celebration


The block party was virtual and held online, or, at least, Westbrook's participation was virtual.

https://youtu.be/7U8e-Z-tFJY?t=2579

----------


## SoonersFan12

> The block party was virtual and held online, or, at least, Westbrook's participation was virtual.
> 
> https://youtu.be/7U8e-Z-tFJY?t=2579


https://www.google.com/amp/s/sports....002241709.html

I am not convinced that it is virtually since he was there in person in the picture in the article

----------


## Ginkasa

I actually linked to the actual block party which was clearly on YouTube. The article you linked was an announcement that Westbrook *would be* at the block party indicating that the block party would occur *in the future* which indicates that the attached photo *could not possibly* be from the block party. It is clearly a photo taken at a prior BLM rally.

I'm also not aware that Tulsa has palm trees as shown in the photo.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> I actually linked to the actual block party which was clearly on YouTube. The article you linked was an announcement that Westbrook *would be* at the block party indicating that the block party would occur *in the future* which indicates that the attached photo *could not possibly* be from the block party. It is clearly a photo taken at a prior BLM rally.
> 
> I'm also not aware that Tulsa has palm trees as shown in the photo.


He is stupid for going to the black lives matter rally which he should have known the risks of the virus, he should have stayed home and look what happened, he has the virus now due to his stupidity

----------


## Ginkasa

> He is stupid for going to the black lives matter rally which he should have known the risks of the virus, he should have stayed home and look what happened, he has the virus now due to his stupidity


Well, we don't know for sure the unspecified BLM rally shown in the picture you mis-attributed to the Tulsa Juneteenth Block Party is necessarily where he contracted the virus. Don't know when or where it was. All I know for sure are two things:

1) Even people who have taken all reasonable precautions have sometimes been exposed and caught the virus.

2) When faced with irrefutable evidence that the baseless assumptions and accusations you were making were false, you dug in your heels and made the next easiest assumption without an ounce of due diligence to confirm you were correct. Where you had an opportunity to admit your error and maybe make a high level statement like "regardless of where Westbrook came in contact with the virus, let this be a lesson to us that no one is immune and we should every one of us take all reasonable precautions to prevent the spread of this virus" in order to maintain some semblance of a moral high ground, you instead chose to make the comment that you made accusing someone else of being stupid.

----------


## king183

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/sports....002241709.html
> 
> I am not convinced that it is virtually since he was there in person in the picture in the article


He was clearly not there in person--and if you had made any effort whatsoever at discovering the facts you would have found that out immediately. He was "piped in" via a remote video feed. Even the link you post doesn't say what you say it does, so I'm not sure if you're just trying to find an excuse to be pissy about it or you aren't reading.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't see Ginkasa had already pointed this out and made the exact same point.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Well, we don't know for sure the unspecified BLM rally shown in the picture you mis-attributed to the Tulsa Juneteenth Block Party is necessarily where he contracted the virus. Don't know when or where it was. All I know for sure are two things:
> 
> 1) Even people who have taken all reasonable precautions have sometimes been exposed and caught the virus.
> 
> 2) When faced with irrefutable evidence that the baseless assumptions and accusations you were making were false, you dug in your heels and made the next easiest assumption without an ounce of due diligence to confirm you were correct. Where you had an opportunity to admit your error and maybe make a high level statement like "regardless of where Westbrook came in contact with the virus, let this be a lesson to us that no one is immune and we should every one of us take all reasonable precautions to prevent the spread of this virus" in order to maintain some semblance of a moral high ground, you instead chose to make the comment that you made accusing someone else of being stupid.


Anyone who attends a huge crowd, a party, or a rally when they are not supposed to while the virus is going on is stupid, period!

----------


## Anonymous.

Dennis will be leaving the Orlando bubble sometime around season start for his baby being born. Understandable, but this is a huge blow to the team - especially if we are in a competitive first round. Hopefully SGA is practicing as if he will be the PG behind Chris Paul.

----------


## Laramie

*Andre Roberson back on floor with Thunder after long layoff due to injury*




> It's been two and a half years since Roberson has played in an actual game, but he participated in the Thunder's opening practice, which included contact and going up and down the floor in 5-on-5.
> 
> "He looked really, really good in terms of the way he was moving," coach Billy Donovan said. "It was great to see him out there.


*
ESPN NBA Thunder:* https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...off-due-injury

----------


## Laramie

*NBA Scrimmage from Orlando*

*Thunder 98 -  Celtics 84*

----------


## Laramie

*
Thunder injury report:*

Nader sustained a concussion Friday in a scrimmage against the Celtics, the Thunder announced Saturday. 

Nader has been placed in the NBA's concussion protocol. According to NBA concussion policy, Nader will proceed through a series of steps to ensure "symptom-free behavior" before he resumes basketball activities.

*Wish Nader the best en-route to a speedy recovery.*

----------


## Laramie

*Dre & the Trey*

*Thunder 102  -  76ers  97*

https://www.espn.com/nba/team/_/name...a-city-thunder
*

Box score:  https://www.nba.com/games/20200726/PHIOKC#/boxscore

Thunder erase 24-point deficit*

----------


## Laramie

.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Roberson hitting clutch 3s? Maybe 900+ days off gave him time to practice something he’s never been good at. I want to see much more of him these remaining games. I’m VERY happy for him!

----------


## Laramie

*Undrafted free agent & Pick #23 In 1st Round of 2019 NBA Draft* 

 
_
The Trey Twins..._

----------


## Bill Robertson

Box Score on Thunder site says Noel - Did Not Dress - Self Isolating. What does that mean?

----------


## Bill Robertson

Box score has changed Noel’s status from DND to NWT which I assume means Not With Team?

----------


## Laramie

> Box Score on Thunder site says Noel - Did Not Dress - Self Isolating. What does that mean?


Scary thought Bill, wouldn't want to attempt to guest what might have happened.  Rumored he didn't take his test...

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Scary thought Bill, wouldn't want to attempt to guest what might have happened.  Rumored he didn't take his test...


Hopefully he just missed his test and didn’t have some reason to not want to take it. The NBA is the only hope for a sport having a chance at a somewhat “regular” season.

----------


## dankrutka

> Hopefully he just missed his test and didn’t have some reason to not want to take it. The NBA is the only hope for a sport having a chance at a somewhat “regular” season.


Noel just forgot to take it. He was remorseful. It’s happened to a couple other players too. No need to worry.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Noel just forgot to take it. He was remorseful. It’s happened to a couple other players too. No need to worry.


Whew!!!!

----------


## chuck5815

Sounds like they are playing this Afternoon in Orlando.
Basketball in August. 
F’ing Weird!

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Hopefully he just missed his test and didn’t have some reason to not want to take it. The NBA is the only hope for a sport having a chance at a somewhat “regular” season.


I believe the NHL season will be just as "regular".

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I believe the NHL season will be just as "regular".


I hope so. I’m an Avalanche fan and they’re good for the first time since the Roy, Sakic, Forsberg era.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I hope so. I’m an Avalanche fan and they’re good for the first time since the Roy, Sakic, Forsberg era.


Good luck. Being a Ranger fan for 50 years here's hoping we meet in the finals.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Hopefully. I also have an employee that’s a Bruins fan and he’s hoping for an Avs - Bruins final.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I thought watching the Thunder-Jazz game might feel weird. It does. The night of the same game being postponed at the last second, that kinda being the day it became “real” in Oklahoma and being the night I’m 99% sure I was exposed and contracted the virus. Now seeing the game being played I’m not sure how to feel about them playing. If they, and any other sports can do it and protect their players and staffs I’m for it but it’s still a bit scary.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Duplicate

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 110 - Jazz 94*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224715

----------


## chuck5815

> .
> *Thunder 110 - Jazz 94*
> 
> *Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224715


Did they kneel or nah?

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Did they kneel or nah?


They did.

----------


## dankrutka

> Now seeing the game being played Im not sure how to feel about them playing. If they, and any other sports can do it and protect their players and staffs Im for it but its still a bit scary.


The NBA bubble seems much safer than the rest of society. 

Great blowout win to get back to it.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> The NBA bubble seems much safer than the rest of society. 
> 
> Great blowout win to get back to it.


True. They are doing it right.

----------


## Laramie

*Denver Nuggets @ Oklahoma City Thunder
3:00 p.m., from Orlando:  FS Oklahoma/NBA-TV.*

----------


## cappa

Glad to see your Thunder posts again, Laramie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laramie

*Nuggets 121 - Thunder 113 - OT*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224726*

----------


## Laramie

*Congratulations Billy, so deserving of a job well done...*

----------


## Laramie

*(41-25)*

*Thunder @ Lakers, Wednesday, August 5,  5:30 p.m.,
Orlando, FL Bubble facilities, Disney World.
ESPN* 


_(50-15)_

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 105 - Lakers 86*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224740*



*Standings:* https://www.espn.com/nba/standings

----------


## Laramie

*(42-25)*

*Oklahoma City Thunder @ Memphis Grizzlies
3:00 p.m., Friday, August 7, 2020
Orlando, FL.*


*(32-37)*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Grizzlies 121 - Thunder 92*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224750*

----------


## dclark87

Wow, that might be the worst L they taken in awhile

----------


## Laramie

.

*(24-45)*

*Washington Wizards @ Oklahoma City Thunder*
*1:30 AM, Sunday, August 9. 2020
Visa Athletic Center, Orlando, FL*


_(42-26)_

----------


## Laramie

*Correction:*
*Today's Thunder-Wizards game will be played at 11:30 A.M. Central Time via Fox Oklahoma*

----------


## Laramie

.
*Thunder 121 - Wizards 103*

*Box score:* https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224760

----------


## Laramie

*(43-26)* 

*Oklahoma City Thunder @ Phoenix Suns**
1:30 PM CT, Monday, August 10, 2020
Visa Athletic Center, Orlando, FL*


*(31-39)*

*Standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## Laramie

*Suns 128 - Thunder 101*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224767*

----------


## Laramie

*(43-27)*
*Oklahoma City Thunder at Miami Heat* 
*7:00 PM CT, Wednesday, August 12, 2020
Walt DIsney World Resort, Orlando, FL*


*(43-27)*

*NBA ESPN Standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## dclark87

Looks like they tanking for the 6 spot. 

I don’t blame them. That’s smart.

----------


## Laramie

> Looks like they tanking for the 6 spot. 
> 
> I don’t blame them. That’s smart.


Utah may be trying to sow up the 6th seed as well and get a higher pick in the draft.  Thunder already have an abundance of picks in their pantry.

----------


## Anonymous.

Personally I think OKC matches up better against the Rockets than Nuggets. Obviously everyone wants to play against the Jazz, but we would have to get pretty lucky for that matchup.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I admit to being a fringe NBA fan only because Im a Thunder fan. But the league (or the teams?) just had to have X number of  games before starting the playoffs. It doesnt seem to me like the teams are using these games to tune up the starters that sat for 5 months or to try to make moves in seeding. So why didnt we just have a couple practice scrimmages and get to the playoffs?

----------


## Anonymous.

^
They did have scrimmages before these seeding games.

The point of having these games is to give teams that were close to making the 8 seed, a chance to play-in. Especially in the West, where records were/are much more competitive for the 8 spot. The reason you see teams sitting starters and such is because of injuries/injury prevention and a little bit of gaming the seed matchups.

Homecourt doesn't exist this playoffs, so the only thing that matters is your matchup. The result is we have some interesting strategies going on since having a better record is essentially meaningless after the initial seeding.

----------


## Laramie

Dennis Schroder

The Thunder confirmed Tuesday that Schroder (personal) returned to the NBA bubble in Orlando, Erik Gee of SI.com reports. He'll complete a mandatory quarantine for four days before he's eligible to rejoin the Thunder for workouts.

Heat vs. Thunder - 7 p.m., Fox Sports Oklahoma

----------


## dankrutka

> I admit to being a fringe NBA fan only because I’m a Thunder fan. But the league (or the teams?) just had to have X number of  games before starting the playoffs. It doesn’t seem to me like the teams are using these games to tune up the starters that sat for 5 months or to try to make moves in seeding. So why didn’t we just have a couple practice “scrimmages” and get to the playoffs?


This is how the end of the regular season is every year. A lot of teams get locked in their spot with several games left and then balance playing and resting. The entire East playoff matchups are now set and the only drama in the West is the 9 seed. 

The Thunder are almost for sure locked into the 4/5 series with the Rockets. Unfortunately, that means OKC will lost their top 20 protected pick to the 76ers. I was hoping OKC could get the 6 seed in the West and keep the pick, but the Jazz seem set on avoiding the Rockets and losing out.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I admit to being a fringe NBA fan only because I’m a Thunder fan. But the league (or the teams?) just had to have X number of  games before starting the playoffs. It doesn’t seem to me like the teams are using these games to tune up the starters that sat for 5 months or to try to make moves in seeding. So why didn’t we just have a couple practice “scrimmages” and get to the playoffs?


Not every team that was in the bubble qualified for the playoffs. Practice scrimmages would not have addressed that.

----------


## Laramie

.
*Heat 115 - Thunder 116*

*Box score -  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401224781* 




*NBA Standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## Anonymous.

Well it happened. Rockets and Thunder is coming. 

But all eyes on Dort. That injury did not look good. Very ACL-baddish. 

Without Dort, Harden is going to get anything he wants.

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder @ Los Angeles Clippers*
*5:00 PM, Friday, August 14, 2020, TV - ESPN, FS Oklahoma*

*NBA Standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## dankrutka

> Well it happened. Rockets and Thunder is coming. 
> 
> But all eyes on Dort. That injury did not look good. Very ACL-baddish. 
> 
> Without Dort, Harden is going to get anything he wants.


Dort is day-to-day (good news) and Russ looks to be out at least the first couple games.

----------


## Celebrator

> Dort is day-to-day (good news) and Russ looks to be out at least the first couple games.


Quad injuries are tough though, I think he'll miss the whole series.

----------


## Laramie

*Television - Local & National**

Game 1 FS Oklahoma & TNT
Game 2 FS Oklahoma & ESPN
Game 3 FS Oklahoma & ESPN
Game 4 FS Oklahoma & TNT

Game 5 is Wednesday August 26th TBA
Game 6 is Friday August 28th TBA
Game 7 is Sunday August 30th TBA*

----------


## Anonymous.

Amazing Dort news. He will be important if we can make it out of R1.

----------


## Laramie

> Amazing Dort news. He will be important if we can make it out of R1.


Oklahoma City Thunder rookie Luguentz Dort will reportedly not play Friday against the Los Angeles Clippers due to a sprained right knee, according to Erik Horne of The Athletic.

Dort suffered the injury in the first quarter on Wednesday when he collided with Miami Heat forward Jae Crowder. Dort banged knees with him but was able to walk off the court under his own power to the locker room and would not return to play.--Rookie Wire

----------


## Laramie

.
*Clippers 107 - Thunder 103*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore/_/gameId/401224792 

Standings:  https://www.espn.com/nba/standings*

----------


## dankrutka

I have a few bubble thoughts:
 I'll be interested if Roberson has any role against Houston. At most, I could see Donovan throwing him at Harden for 10 minutes, but I'm skeptical he'll be in the rotation. Still a great story.
 Hamidou Diallo has shown some things in the bubble. I've always been skeptical that he can be a real rotation player because he doesn't really have any defining skills (besides dunking) where he excels. But he's been hitting threes and showing some more moves getting to the basket. I'm still skeptical, but less so now.
 I think Abdel Nader could be the last guy in the rotation. Iand most peoplewere pretty down on Nader early in the season, but he's really proven himself. On the flip side...
 I really thought Deonte Burton could contribute this season. Wow, has he been beyond bad this season. I think his NBA career is over after these playoffs as the Thunder have a team option for next season. 
 The team didn't take the second half of the seeding games seriously as they prioritized rest. I hope the team is in sync come Tuesday.
Hopefully Schrder is in good shape and ready to go for Houston. He looked great in his minutes on Friday.

The Houston matchup will be fascinating, but there's a lot of questions. What is Adams role? Can he punish small Houston lineups? I don't think so and wouldn't be surprised if we see more Muscala than Noel. When will Russ be back? Can Austin Rivers carry Houston's second string when Harden sits? Will Harden get tired without Russ? This should be a fun series.

----------


## Laramie

Appreciate your thoughts, Dan.   You make some very valid points.

As for Adams, he will rise to the occasion.  Nader loves his role as the player who can step up to the next level; he'll need to be more consistent on threes and not rush his shot.

Blazley will be the x-factor.  He needs to get away from the 'silly/frustration' fouls; concentrate more on his strength--breaking down the defense and finding an open player under the basket or dropping a dime when open.

Houston will continue to have trouble if they rely on Harden as the 'go to' factor.   OKC needs to take advantage of Westbrook's absence.  Schroder just needs to knock off the cobwebs; he did that against the Clippers.

----------


## Laramie



----------


## Laramie

Thunder & Rockets have the same identical record 44 - 28. Houston will officially be the 4th seed because they won their division; Thunder finished 2nd behind Denver in the Northwest Division;  although the Thunder took two of three head-to-head meetings from the Rockets in the 2019-20 season.

Designated home team isn't going to matter inside the bubble;  that's why you saw very little of the Thunder & Clippers' stars in the final NBA meeting between the two inside Orlando's resort.

----------


## Laramie

*Injury report: Luguentz Dort remains questionable to play Tuesday night in Game One against the Rockets.*  

*Oklahoma City Thunder vs Houston Rockets @ The Field House in Orlando, Florida, August 18, Tuesday, 5:30 p.m., Round One, Game One,  (TV:  TNT - FS Oklahoma).* 


*Injury report:**  Westbrook (quadriceps) is officially listed to play Tuesday night in Game One against the Thunder.*

----------


## Laramie

*Correction:*

*Injury report:* Westbrook (quadriceps) is officially listed to NOT play Tuesday night in Game One against the Thunder.

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder 108  @ Houston Rockets 123* 


*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401236294*

----------


## Laramie

*Injury Report:  Luguentz Dort - Day-To-Day*
*Oklahoma City Thunder @ Houston Rockets, 
2:30 PM, Thursday, August 20, 2020, TV:  FS Oklahoma, ESPN 
Game Two*  

*Injury Report:  Russell Westbrook - Day-To-Day*

----------


## Anonymous.

We got expooooosed. Zero offense because Rockets ran a basic zone defense the entire game? As we all knew, without Dort, Harden would run free - which he did. But to let players like Green and McLemore feast on us like that? That is unacceptable.

Also a weird part of me honestly thinks that if Russ was playing, we would have a better shot in this series. They have 5 shooters on the floor at all times with no Russ.

Shoutout Gallo for showing up to play, he is the only reason we didn't lose by 40, lol.

----------


## Jake

I don't have any expectations for this team and picked Houston in 5, so nothing I saw surprised me.

I'm just hoping no one gets injured and we get to see what our young players look like.

----------


## Laramie

Just want to see how the Thunder will answer Houston's small ball and zone defense in game two.  Wouldn't  expect the Rockets to maintain a steady diet consistent with game 1 where they  were hitting on all cylinders.   Their rebounding and second chances kept them in total control.

There were too many Thunder players standing around not moving without the ball.  Hope we can get a healthy Luguentz Dort back in the line up--this game showed how valuable he is to the team.

Whole team seemed  slow and indecisive.

----------


## Anonymous.

Coach just said Dort is available today for Game 2.

So you're sayen there's a chance!

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder 98 @ Houston Rockets 111*

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401236295

 Houston lead series 2-0*

----------


## Jake

We lost a first round pick for this?

----------


## Southsider2

My Thunder in 6 pick was such a bad take my goodness.

----------


## Laramie

*Houston Rockets @ Oklahoma  City Thunder, 5:00 P.M., Saturday, August 22, 2020, Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL
*

----------


## SoonersFan12

Your Thunder  played much better but your Thunder should have won, tough loss, game 3 is a must win or your Thunder is done

----------


## Bill Robertson

Too many stretches of absolutely no offense whatsoever. No passing, no movement off the ball, nothing. Cannot win playoff basketball that way.

----------


## Southsider2

The biggest issue I see is that SGA is the only guard that can get and real penetration against the rockets. The ball is sticking because they can't penetrate then dump out to open shooters. CP3 can occasionally but not like in the regular season and Dennis is just getting straight locked up. The other big problem is when you're taking the back down buckets with Steve, you're grinding for 2 points while they just let 3's fly and make enough to stretch the lead. James didn't play good and they still beat us soundly, I'm not very optimistic for the remainder of the games but let's just hope I'm extremely wrong again haha.

----------


## dankrutka

Dort and SGA were good, but that's pretty much it. 

I think we're just going to have to play on Houston's terms. Adams and Noel aren't skilled enough to punish Houston. We should give some of those minutes to Muscala and Nader. At least they can shoot, thus spreading the floor and allowing our guards to penetrate. Please no more Hami. 

But none of this will matter if CP3, Schroder, and Gallo don't play better.

----------


## Anonymous.

I agree Diallo should not even be seeing a single minute.

I think HOU has shown that this is the new era of NBA. Small ball with a truckload of guards that can all shoot. They clog the paint and force you to beat them with threes (OKC's worst option). Dort was great on D obviously, but the  Rockets leaving him WIDE open for 6 threes and him going 1-6 is exactly what they want. It has been an entire decade and Presti still hasn't gotten OKC a 3&D guy - Dort could eventually be that guy, though.

I know we shouldn't even have expectations for these playoffs since making them at all was a huge overshot. But man it is painful seeing a basic zone defense completely shut our team down.

Adams is essentially useless considering he is losing rebounds to Eric Gordon, and the all-guard lineup is too pesky to let Adams get anything done with the ball in his hand.


Unless a completely revamped offense comes out Saturday, get your brooms ready.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

OKC was playing great offense then went to too much ISO and it ruined it.

----------


## Anonymous.

Billy needs to just get away from playing Adams so much. He is useless against the Rockets if he can't even get rebounds.

CP3, Gallo, Dort, SGA, Schroeder <---- This is the lineup to match the Rockets.

----------


## SoonersFan12

If your Thunder did not win today, your Thunder is done! I hope my Magic will win today

----------


## SoonersFan12

Magic got embarrassed, oh well

----------


## Laramie

*Houston Rockets 107 @ Oklahoma City Thunder 119 - OT*

*Box score: https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401236296

Houston lead series 2  - 1*

----------


## floyd the barber

Houston is the better team. This series may go six games but it won't go seven. 

Billy Donovan seems like a nice guy but I don't think he can take a team to the Finals in the professional level. Maybe it is time to make a change. And spare me the "This is a rebuilding year" rhetoric. Houston is playing without Westbrook and still dominating. 

OKC is going to have some rough times ahead. We are not necessarily a hot spot for free agency.

----------


## Laramie

*Injury status:  Russell Westbrook, Out - Indefinitely*

*Houston Rockets @ Oklahoma City Thunder, 3:00 PM CT, Monday, August 24, 2020
Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL  TV:  TNT, Fox Oklahoma, Houston lead series 2 - 1*


*Injury status:  Steven Adams, Day-To-Day*

----------


## Anonymous.

> OKC is going to have some rough times ahead. We are not necessarily a hot spot for free agency.


We have an unprecedented warchest of first round picks lined up for the next half decade and more. If the LA Clippers fold within a season or two, some of those picks can be insanely valuable. Like drafting Bronny Jr valuable. 


It is funny how Billy was forced Saturday to play our small ball lineup he should have been playing from the 2nd half of G1. Adam's injury could be a blessing in getting past this round.

I saw a video of Russ running and jumping, so if OKC pulls the series to 2-2 this afternoon, expect Russ in game 5.

----------


## Laramie

*Houston Rockets 114 @ Oklahoma City Thunder 117*

*Box score https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401236297

Series tied 2 - 2*

----------


## Laramie

*Injury Report:  None*

*Oklahoma City Thunder @ Houston Rocket,  5:30 P.M., Wednesday, August 26, 2020
Game 5 - Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL, TV:  TNT, Fox Oklahoma*


*Injury Report:  Russell Westbrook, Day-To-Day*

----------


## Anonymous.

That clutch lineup without Adams is really paying off. I wish Billy would run it more often. Dort bugging James even with 5 fouls was fantastic. 

Russ was jarring with Dennis and Adams, expect to see him try and play G5. He will be angry and likely will be HOU's answer.

----------


## Rover

> That clutch lineup without Adams is really paying off. I wish Billy would run it more often. Dort bugging James even with 5 fouls was fantastic. 
> 
> Russ was jarring with Dennis and Adams, expect to see him try and play G5. He will be angry and likely will be HOU's answer.


I like it when Russ gets mad.   That's when he does his dumb stuff.

----------


## Laramie

*Competitive NBA small market cities*

*Utah Jazz &  Oklahoma City Thunder are two of the NBA's smallest markets left in the 2020 NBA playoffs.*



*NBA Jazz relocated from New Orleans to SLC in 1978-79.  SLC vs Denver...
*


*NBA Supersonics relocated from Seattle to OKC in 2008-09.  OKC vs Houston...*

----------


## Laramie

> *Injury Report:  None*
> 
> *OKC Thunder @ Houston Rockets,  5:30 P.M., Wednesday, August 26, 2020
> Game 5 - Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL, TV:  TNT, Fox Oklahoma*
> 
> 
> *Injury Report:  Russell Westbrook, Day-To-Day*


*The Oklahoma City Thunder will have an opportunity to take the lead in the series against the high flying trey shooting Houston Rockets in Game 5 in the Western Conference playoff quarter finals.*

----------


## Anonymous.

Westbrook status has been upgraded to Questionable. He definitely playing tonight. 


This is probably where we get our a$$es handed to us, but I want to be proven wrong. Give him hell, Adams.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Vegas has H Town favored by 3.5

----------


## Laramie

*NBA Players ready to return to play...  https://www.espn.com/nba/schedule* 

There are still no guarantees that NBA play will resume today.  Many of the media outlets seem to think Saturday will be the more reasonable target date to resume.  Will be of interest to see adjustments the NBA will make in the schedule or will they slide the games postponed into the same time slot.

----------


## Laramie

*NBA, NBPA announce playoffs to resume Saturday, new initiatives: https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...esume-saturday*

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Westbrook status has been upgraded to Questionable. He definitely playing tonight. 
> 
> 
> This is probably where we get our a$$es handed to us, but I want to be proven wrong. Give him hell, Adams.


Unfortunately this is what I see happening also. But hey, we made the playoffs when we could have been a basement dweller.

----------


## dankrutka

Y'all realize that the Rockets had Westbrook all season and finished with the exact same record as OKC? It's not like the Rockets were the #1 seed with him. I say the Thunder show up and play the games and see what happens...

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Y'all realize that the Rockets had Westbrook all season and finished with the exact same record as OKC? It's not like the Rockets were the #1 seed with him. I say the Thunder show up and play the games and see what happens...


 True also. But the playoffs are never like the regular season. However I hope your positive attitude rubs off long distance to Orlando!

----------


## Anonymous.

OKC won those games before the Rockets became _these_ Rockets (no true center). I think our only chance was blown with Russ getting those extra rest days with the strike, although it did seem he was going to play Wednesday anyways. 

But by now with all these rest days the momentum for OKC has been lost and we know how Billy is at adjusting (it took him Adams getting hurt to play Gallo with all the guards).

I would love to be wrong, but I don't see how anyone can guard Russ with Dort locking Harden. Adams is going to be put in spin cycles galore. If Adams is getting torched, then we need to go small and force turnovers by intercepting all the passing lanes with our pesky guard lineup.

----------


## Laramie

True, Russell will probably be ready; what remains to be seen is will he be in sync.  It's going to take one game like it did Schroder for him to get coordinated in which the team has relied on Harden, who blew a fuse in games 3 & 4.

You know Russell is going to come out emotional and with a vengeance.  Love the interaction between he and Adams, who can't wait to beat-down the mouthy Westbrook.

My only objection to one of my Thunder all-time favorites--Westbrook; when he was with the Thunder, he didn't want to listen to Coach Donovan, he wanted to just play and allow the game to play out.

----------


## Laramie

*NBA Saturday & Sunday schedule:  https://www.nba.com/article/2020/08/...d-nba-schedule*

----------


## dankrutka

After watching Russ play poorly in the last three postseasons for OKC, I'm surprised people here think he's LeBron. Moreover, Houston was not some record setting team after trading Capella and going small. My strategy for Russ would be to sag off him, let him shoot, and try to keep him from getting to the rim. Russ can actually hurt Houston's spacing. I'm not saying Russ will necessarily hurt them, but there are downsides to Russ... the Thunder want to accentuate Russ' shortcomings (e.g., shooting, spacing, pride). Let's bring out the Russ that decided he was going to battle Ricky Rubio to the detriment of the team.

----------


## Laramie

> After watching Russ play poorly in the last three postseasons for OKC, I'm surprised people here think he's LeBron. Moreover, Houston was not some record setting team after trading Capella and going small. My strategy for Russ would be to sag off him, let him shoot, and try to keep him from getting to the rim. *Russ can actually hurt Houston's spacing. I'm not saying Russ will necessarily hurt them, but there are downsides to Russ... the Thunder want to accentuate Russ' shortcomings (e.g., shooting, spacing, pride).* Let's bring out the Russ that decided he was going to battle Ricky Rubio to the detriment of the team.


Good strategy, Dan

----------


## dcsooner

Thanks OKC. You did a great job enabling Houston to beat you like a drum.  Nobody gives away talent like the Thunder especially to a conference foe. Season over, embarrassing

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder 80 @ Houston Rockets 114* 

*Box score:  https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401236300*

*Houston lead series 3 - 2*

----------


## Jake

I'm very excited for Dort's ability to help us lose games next year when we officially tank.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Thanks OKC. You did a great job enabling Houston to beat you like a drum.  Nobody gives away talent like the Thunder especially to a conference foe. Season over, embarrassing


It was one game, eeyore

----------


## sooner88

> I'm very excited for Dort's ability to help us lose games next year when we officially tank.


He's an undrafted rookie that has locked down the one of the most prolofic scorers in the NBA. Bad game for him, but he has exceeded everyone's expectations. And officially tank next season? You must not follow the NBA or Thunder. Our war chest of draft picks from the PG (and other) trades has set us up for immediate success. It's one game, get over it.

----------


## sooner88

> I'm very excited for Dort's ability to help us lose games next year when we officially tank.


He's an undrafted rookie that has locked down one of the most prolofic scorers in the NBA. Bad game for him, but he has exceeded everyone's expectations. And officially tank next season? You must not follow the NBA or Thunder. Our war chest of draft picks from the PG (and other) trades has set us up for immediate success. It's one game, get over it.

----------


## rwalker

> Thanks OKC. You did a great job enabling Houston to beat you like a drum.  Nobody gives away talent like the Thunder especially to a conference foe. Season over, embarrassing


Agreed. Westbrook put up 7 points (on 23% shooting) and grabbed 6 rebounds. 

Hard to overcome such a fantastic performance!

Or maybe you just dont like anything about OKC?

----------


## Jake

> He's an undrafted rookie that has locked down one of the most prolofic scorers in the NBA. Bad game for him, but he has exceeded everyone's expectations. And officially tank next season? You must not follow the NBA or Thunder. Our war chest of draft picks from the PG (and other) trades has set us up for immediate success. It's one game, get over it.


Once Schroder, Chris Paul, and/or Gallo leave this team will be really bad. Presti could immediately trade the picks for proven talent, but the best way to ensure our own draft picks are lottery quality, we'll have to lose. With almost every single Western Conference team trying to compete next year, and uncertainty when the season will start/if fans will be allowed into the arena, there's literally never been a better time to tank. Next year's draft class is really deep too. 

The Clippers/Rockets/Heat picks are all going to be in the 20s. When some of those picks convey, who knows if the teams that own them will be bad, but the Rockets and Heat haven't had a horrible/rebuilding type of season in over a decade each, so I wouldn't bet on them being horrible enough to count on those being in the lottery.

I wouldn't think this team will tank off the face of the Earth, but with the quality of teams in the West, I don't think we'll have any choice but to lose. Which is fine because it'll benefit us.

----------


## kukblue1

> Once Schroder, Chris Paul, and/or Gallo leave this team will be really bad. Presti could immediately trade the picks for proven talent, but the best way to ensure our own draft picks are lottery quality, we'll have to lose. With almost every single Western Conference team trying to compete next year, and uncertainty when the season will start/if fans will be allowed into the arena, there's literally never been a better time to tank. Next year's draft class is really deep too. 
> 
> The Clippers/Rockets/Heat picks are all going to be in the 20s. When some of those picks convey, who knows if the teams that own them will be bad, but the Rockets and Heat haven't had a horrible/rebuilding type of season in over a decade each, so I wouldn't bet on them being horrible enough to count on those being in the lottery.
> 
> I wouldn't think this team will tank off the face of the Earth, but with the quality of teams in the West, I don't think we'll have any choice but to lose. Which is fine because it'll benefit us.


Dort Bazley and SGA is really who you keep and trade everyone else and tank the hell out of next season.  Trade everyone else for some good young 20-22 year old talent.  Have a core 6 guys that all are 22 or younger.  It's going to be a short season anyway.  The Clippers and Lakers will still be at the top and the Warriors will be back.  Nothing OKC can do to compete with those 3 teams.  However those 3 team along with Houston are getting up there in age and wont be good in or on the decline in 3-4 years.  That is when the young guys of OKC could make their move with all those picks.

----------


## Laramie

*Predict these will be the game day uniforms for Monday, August 31, 2020*



*Houston Rockets @ Oklahoma City Thunder, 8:00 P.M., CST - Monday, August 31, 2020
Television:  Game 6 - TNT/Fox Oklahoma, Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL*


*No Injury Report for Rockets or Thunder*

----------


## Bill Robertson

I’m going to state again that I’m not a religious NBA follower. As such I don’t want to dig into draft/trade history. That being said. Is there a team that dumped a number of players and tanked then now is a contender through the draft? Again, I’m not arguing that it cannot be done. I’m asking if it’s been done successfully.

----------


## kukblue1

[QUOTE=Bill Robertson;1136257]Im going to state again that Im not a religious NBA follower. As such I dont want to dig into draft/trade history. That being said. Is there a team that dumped a number of players and tanked then now is a contender through the draft? Again, Im not arguing that it cannot be done. Im asking if its been done successfully.[/QUOTE
Sixers could of been with better draft picks.  Celtics got better thru the draft some what.  But yeah it's still not easy to do. Bulls have been trying for years.

----------


## Anonymous.

The whole Dort thing is comically similar to Roberson. Lockdown defender that is left wide open to brick threes. The entire game 5 was horrible for OKC. Zero offensive flow and Dort took the most shots. Basically perfect recipe to gift Rockets a W.

Going to have to come out strong tonight with Gallo, CP3, and SGA getting going early or this one is cooked. Also Dennis getting himself ejected when he was our best player was not ideal...

----------


## Laramie

*Houston Rockets @ Oklahoma City Thunder, 8:00 P.M., CST - Monday, August 31, 2020
Television: Game 6 - TNT/Fox Oklahoma, Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL*


*No injuries to report for the Rockets or Thunder*

----------


## Laramie

Our city uniforms associated with the Oklahoma City memorial; may be our hope to survive one more game of the playoffs.

We need the whole team to show up; spacing, movement and high percentage shot selection.

----------


## dankrutka

> The Clippers/Rockets/Heat picks are all going to be in the 20s. When some of those picks convey, who knows if the teams that own them will be bad, but the Rockets and Heat haven't had a horrible/rebuilding type of season in over a decade each, so I wouldn't bet on them being horrible enough to count on those being in the lottery.


Some of these picks convey in 2026. There's no way to know where those teams will be at by then. Chances are that some of these will turn into good picks. 

But, I agree, next season is a good season to go with the young guys and get our own high pick. Every West team is trying to win. But, I trust Presti not to panic and look for the best possible deals.

----------


## Laramie

*Houston Rockets 100 @ Oklahoma City Thunder 104*

*Box score https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401241638

Series tied 3 - 3*

----------


## Anonymous.

What a game by CP3. That guy is not ready to pack up. Also shoutout Russ for giving us a classic Russ playoff game that we all have grown to know so well.

I like our odds in Game7. There is no way Dennis or SGA play as bad again. If CP3 and Gallo are hitting their shots, this team is hard to beat. I am sure Russ can't play any worse, and we know he is good at bouncing back - so he will be one to watch.

----------


## Jake

> Some of these picks convey in 2026. There's no way to know where those teams will be at by then. Chances are that some of these will turn into good picks. 
> 
> But, I agree, next season is a good season to go with the young guys and get our own high pick. Every West team is trying to win. But, I trust Presti not to panic and look for the best possible deals.


It's true that some of those picks are way off in the future, but I think next year is perfect to tank like you said. I also agree that Presti won't panic, if trades or whatever open up for him, I trust him to make the correct move. If that's through the draft or trading for proven talent, I trust his ability and the sheer amount of assets he has to work with.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Some of these picks convey in 2026. There's no way to know where those teams will be at by then. Chances are that some of these will turn into good picks. 
> 
> But, I agree, next season is a good season to go with the young guys and get our own high pick. Every West team is trying to win. But, I trust Presti not to panic and look for the best possible deals.


I also bet we’ll see at least a few of those picks traded if opportunity arises to move up in a future draft.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Thanks OKC. You did a great job enabling Houston to beat you like a drum.  Nobody gives away talent like the Thunder especially to a conference foe. Season over, embarrassing


Thoughts now that the series is tied up after Russ had major role in blowing it for the Rockets during the 4th last night? Congrats on another one of yours classic “every. single. thing. about Oklahoma sucks” posts though. I see you reverted back to the “Thunder suck and cannot compete because they’re based in Oklahoma phase.” Excited to see where your “OU sucks because not only is it located in OK but also in the Big 12 (which sucks...probably because two OK teams are in it) phase takes us this season assuming games are played. Should predictably resume after the first game in which OU gives up more than 14 points or after the first big 12 team loses a bowl game. This year Covid has blessed us with overlapping chances to hear how much you think both the Thunder and Sooners suck at the same time twice this fall! 

Westbook and Harden will probably go super human and Houston will win game 7...but it’s hilarious to check these forums after even the most minor stumble to see your predictable negative overreactions. if they lose game 7 we’d better just sell the team back to Seattle!!!

----------


## Laramie

Especially proud of our Thunder for giving us a competitive series against a veteran loaded franchise that included 3 Key former Thunder players (Harden, Green & Westbrook).

This team is young.   If we can continue to keep it close in game 7, barring some unorthodox bounces that goes the Rockets way, OKC will prevail.  

What have we to lose; here's a team that many didn't expect to win 40 games let alone make the playoffs.  THE PRESSURE IS ON THE ROCKETS...

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

If Chris Paul takes the Thunder to the second round when Russ couldn't the Rockets might explode.

----------


## Anonymous.

The Rockets meltdown will be bigger than 0-27 from three in G7 against GSW. It will be glorious if OKC can pull off this upset.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> If Chris Paul takes the Thunder to the second round when Russ couldn't the Rockets might explode.


It would almost be worth it just to see that.

----------


## Teo9969

I'd say the game is pretty close to a toss up at this point. No true home court advantage for the Rockets and the pressure is on them to win - OKC has already done more than they should have. Russ still not up to form.

I think the magic number for the Rockets is 13. If they can get a 13 point lead sometime after the 6 minute mark of the 2nd quarter, then I think they'll take the game. If this game is within 5 in the final minutes, I think you gotta like OKC.

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder @ Houston Rockets, Game 7, Monday, September 2, 2020, 
Television:  8:00 CST, ESPN, Fox Oklahoma, Walt Disney Resort, Orlando, FL*

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I'd say the game is pretty close to a toss up at this point. No true home court advantage for the Rockets and the pressure is on them to win - OKC has already done more than they should have. Russ still not up to form.
> 
> I think the magic number for the Rockets is 13. If they can get a 13 point lead sometime after the 6 minute mark of the 2nd quarter, then I think they'll take the game. If this game is within 5 in the final minutes, I think you gotta like OKC.


The Thunder have been good in close games.

----------


## dankrutka

Just a reminder that half the board wanted the Thunder to forfeit when Westbrook returned. lol

Having said that, I don't have a good feeling about tonight. I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Just a reminder that half the board wanted the Thunder to forfeit when Westbrook returned. lol
> 
> Having said that, I don't have a good feeling about tonight. I hope I'm wrong.


Don’t do that. You turned me so you can’t go to the dark side now!!!

----------


## Anonymous.

Refs will get Dort in foul trouble again early and give HOU golden whistles because the NBA wants China to keep watching the playoffs. /tinfoilhat

But in all seriousness, Russ usually bounces back with fantastic performances after a bad game.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Refs will get Dort in foul trouble again early and give HOU golden whistles because the NBA wants China to keep watching the playoffs. /tinfoilhat
> 
> But in all seriousness, Russ usually bounces back with fantastic performances after a bad game.


correct me if i am incorrect but i believe china still blocks all rockets games  because of what morey said

----------


## Bill Robertson

I have no verification but the guys on the Animal just said the Rockets have lost a number of games in a row and Chris Paul has also lost a number of games in a row when the head ref tonight is officiating. If so one streak or the other must be broken tonight.

----------


## Teo9969

What a game.

----------


## Anonymous.

Very strange ending. Adams looked gassed the entire second half. Makes no sense to have Adams in at the end unless he was going to roll to the basket for the oop. That final minute was the Thunder basketball we all remember. 

Fun season though, we shouldn’t have even been there. We got a real one in Dort.

----------


## Jake

What a crazy finish.

Good season!

----------


## SoonersFan12

Very tough loss but it was a very entertaining series, you should be very proud of your team, good season

----------


## Laramie

*Oklahoma City Thunder 102 @ Houston Rockets 104*

*Box score https://www.espn.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=401241819

Houston win series 4 - 3*

----------


## Laramie

Proud of these guys.  Wanna see who we keep and who we draft for next season.   Maybe there's another Luguentz Dort out there.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> The whole Dort thing is comically similar to Roberson. Lockdown defender that is left wide open to brick threes. The entire game 5 was horrible for OKC. Zero offensive flow and Dort took the most shots. Basically perfect recipe to gift Rockets a W.
> 
> Going to have to come out strong tonight with Gallo, CP3, and SGA getting going early or this one is cooked. Also Dennis getting himself ejected when he was our best player was not ideal...


As somebody who's established themselves as anti roberson, I'll defend dort the rest of his career.  My statement will probably age poorly haha.

----------


## dankrutka

Incredible game. Love this team. Really proud of Dort. 

Donovan lost this series. Bad lineups all series right up until having Steven Adams in on that last play. Honestly, inexcusable. Adams was useless in this series... we should have seen so much more of Bazley. Hope we move on from Donovan. 

Unfortunately, it could be a few years so before we see the playoffs again. If we find a trade for CP3, the tear down will commence. It’s been a good decade of winning.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Incredible game. Love this team. Really proud of Dort. 
> 
> Donovan lost this series. Bad lineups all series right up until having Steven Adams in on that last play. Honestly, inexcusable. Adams was useless in this series... we should have seen so much more of Bazley. Hope we move on from Donovan. 
> 
> Unfortunately, it could be a few years so before we see the playoffs again. If we find a trade for CP3, the tear down will commence. It’s been a good decade of winning.


Presti will never fire Donovan since they are best buds

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Presti will never fire Donovan since they are best buds


I don’t think Dan’s suggesting that Presti fire him. He was the coach of the year, led a team that was supposed to be one of the worst in the league to the 5 seed and was within 3 points of making it out of the first round of the playoffs for the first time in 4 years. He probably got out coached in this series but he was really good as a whole this season.

----------


## Anonymous.

After rewatching the _final_ inbound play, I am pretty sure that is the exact same play used for Russell's game winner against Denver a few years back. Which doesn't make sense since in that scenario there was almost 3 full seconds remaining so Adams could catch the inbound and give it to SGA or Gallo.

A horrible playcall for that scenario and I agree Adams in this series and especially G7 was entirely useless. He wasn't even trying to jump for rebounds and he was wide open for the tying lob on the second-to-last inbound.

Let's be honest, CP3 did more coaching this year than Donovan. I can't believe you have 2 shots at getting a game winner up and we can't even get the ball inbounded. 

If it wasn't for Harden's heroic block on Dort, that shot probably had a good chance at sending the Rox home.

----------


## kukblue1

Hopefully this was Adams last game in a Thunder Uniform.  Seems like a nice guy but he is a fish out of water in today's NBA.

----------


## Anonymous.

Just watched the interviews from last night. Russ confirmed that he knew the inbound play at the end was for Gallo/SGA heave and he cut off the passing lane.

That is actually comical that Billy tried to use the same playcall that OKC has used multiple times before. The Russ game winner against Denver, and the Paul George 4-point play against Philly.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6nBDCWv5ic

----------


## Rover

> I dont think Dans suggesting that Presti fire him. He was the coach of the year, led a team that was supposed to be one of the worst in the league to the 5 seed and was within 3 points of making it out of the first round of the playoffs for the first time in 4 years. He probably got out coached in this series but he was really good as a whole this season.


Don't know how anyone can say he got out-coached in this series.  Houston was favored by at least 5 in every game (a big number by nba betting standards).  And yet Thunder came within 3 points of winning the series against a Houston team that had TWO superstars and was the second or third favorite in the West.  Billy coached his a$$ off.  He finally had a team he could coach and a willing and able participant at the point guard position.  Something he didn't have in the past.  With a 2% chance to even MAKE the playoffs according to the experts, this was Billy's finest year of coaching.

----------


## Rover

> Just watched the interviews from last night. Russ confirmed that he knew the inbound play at the end was for Gallo/SGA heave and he cut off the passing lane.
> 
> That is actually comical that Billy tried to use the same playcall that OKC has used multiple times before. The Russ game winner against Denver, and the Paul George 4-point play against Philly.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6nBDCWv5ic


And yet Dort is the one who got the ball and who was the hottest shooter on the floor.  Maybe Russ got baited into doing what Billy wanted.  LOL.  It's always easier to be smart after the fact.  If Dort had a little more experience he would have moved enough to get Harden to foul as he was flying, or he would have let him fly by and then shoot.  That's where a more experienced and more savy player would have won the game.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Incredible game. Love this team. Really proud of Dort. 
> 
> Donovan lost this series. Bad lineups all series right up until having Steven Adams in on that last play. Honestly, inexcusable. Adams was useless in this series... we should have seen so much more of Bazley. Hope we move on from Donovan. 
> 
> Unfortunately, it could be a few years so before we see the playoffs again. If we find a trade for CP3, the tear down will commence. It’s been a good decade of winning.


more likely they run it back       resign gallo on a 2 year deal   and keep Billy Donovan  (who is a very very good coach)

----------


## dankrutka

> I don’t think Dan’s suggesting that Presti fire him. He was the coach of the year, led a team that was supposed to be one of the worst in the league to the 5 seed and was within 3 points of making it out of the first round of the playoffs for the first time in 4 years. He probably got out coached in this series but he was really good as a whole this season.


He wasn't just outcoached. He repeatedly put the team at a disadvantage. He's not a great coach. He can't make adjustments. We don't need to fire Donovan... just don't offer him a new contract. 

Having said all this, we're likely headed for a rebuild. Maybe he's the guy for that. Maybe not. But his inability to make simple lineup adjustments cost the Thunder this series.

----------


## dankrutka

> more likely they run it back       resign gallo on a 2 year deal   and keep Billy Donovan  (who is a very very good coach)


Presti will likely make moves based on what deals are available, but I think the most likely scenario is a total tear down with CP3, Gallo, Schroder, and Adams traded at some point before/during the season. CP3's value is never going to be this high so we might be able to get something of value back for him. Every team in the West is trying to win next season (except maybe the... Spurs). This is the right time to blow it up.

----------


## Southsider2

Agreed it’s definitely the right time to blow it up. I love this team and it was a real pleasure to watch them this year. But,  Let’s be brutally honest, CP3 has never been healthier and he’s not getting any younger so it’s not likely he’ll be any healthier ever again. I love Steve to death but it’s time to move on from his contract. He’s not dominant enough and the game is too modern for his play style. Keep loading up on assets and young talent. Oh and also, T-Ferg, it’s time to move on from T-Ferg. Gallo probably signs elsewhere bc be definitely earned a contract this year (though he was pretty bad in the bubble). I am interested to see what happens with Dennis. Dude is a baller but does he want to go through a rebuild?

----------


## Jake

Don't really care if Donovan comes back to coach during the rebuild, seeing how he can't get outcoached in the playoffs if we don't make them. His insistence on playing two bigs against Houston was laughably bad.

----------


## Paule4ou

Team plane will land back in OKC late afternoon today.

https://flightaware.com/live/flight/...810Z/KMCO/KOKC

----------


## PhiAlpha

> He wasn't just outcoached. He repeatedly put the team at a disadvantage. He's not a great coach. He can't make adjustments. We don't need to fire Donovan... just don't offer him a new contract. 
> 
> Having said all this, we're likely headed for a rebuild. Maybe he's the guy for that. Maybe not. But his inability to make simple lineup adjustments cost the Thunder this series.


Scott Brooks with Perk in the 2012 finals comes to mind.

----------


## Rover

> Presti will likely make moves based on what deals are available, but I think the most likely scenario is a total tear down with CP3, Gallo, Schroder, and Adams traded at some point before/during the season. CP3's value is never going to be this high so we might be able to get something of value back for him. Every team in the West is trying to win next season (except maybe the... Spurs). This is the right time to blow it up.


Gallo's contract expired.  We can't trade him.  Plus, I don't think he would bring much back if we tried to sign and trade.  Adams isn't going to demand much in return.  Probably worth more to Thunder as a leader to help with the young bucks.  We are more likely to let go of Noel and go for a more modern center type.

----------


## OkiePoke

We will probably keep Adams and resign him to around 14MM/yr

----------


## king183

> And yet Dort is the one who got the ball and who was the hottest shooter on the floor.  Maybe Russ got baited into doing what Billy wanted.  LOL.  It's always easier to be smart after the fact.  If Dort had a little more experience he would have moved enough to get Harden to foul as he was flying, or he would have let him fly by and then shoot.  That's where a more experienced and more savy player would have won the game.


Uhh, Dort did not get the ball. No one did. It bounced off Adams's hands. You're likely thinking of our previous possession in which Paul made a bad pass to SGA, who had to kick it out to Dort. So Russ wasn't baited into anything. He knew precisely was Billy was drawing up, and it was a disaster.

----------


## king183

> He wasn't just outcoached. He repeatedly put the team at a disadvantage. He's not a great coach. He can't make adjustments. We don't need to fire Donovan... just don't offer him a new contract. 
> 
> Having said all this, we're likely headed for a rebuild. Maybe he's the guy for that. Maybe not. But his inability to make simple lineup adjustments cost the Thunder this series.


Agreed. There is absolutely no excuse for him to keep Bazely on the bench the entire 3rd quarter and have Adams in as long as he did. Adams was a major negative for us. Hell, there was no excuse to keep the starting lineup he did--the lineup that got obliterated every time. He refused to adjust when it was clear his plan was repeatedly not working.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> We will probably keep Adams and resign him to around 14MM/yr


adams is not a free agent

----------


## Bill Robertson

> We will probably keep Adams and resign him to around 14MM/yr


He gets 27.5 mil next year. After that I don’t know if I’d keep him at all. I love the guy and he might be a good influence/leader/teacher but his game just doesn’t work anymore in the NBA.

----------


## king183

> adams is not a free agent


He's extension eligible, so we can extend if we choose to. We probably will extend him, but do so at a number that makes him a good trade asset.

----------


## OkiePoke

Yeah, I meant when his contract is up. We will probably offer him around 14/yr. His position and skills are going away in this era of the NBA.

----------


## clz46

I am seriously wondering if Adams is hurt?

----------


## dankrutka

> Gallo's contract expired.  We can't trade him.  Plus, I don't think he would bring much back if we tried to sign and trade.  Adams isn't going to demand much in return.  Probably worth more to Thunder as a leader to help with the young bucks.  We are more likely to let go of Noel and go for a more modern center type.


Yeah, Gallo won't get much in a sign and trade, but there are so few teams with cap room that we still might get something. Or, maybe we sign him, and wait until midseason to trade him. 

I don't see much of a point in trading Adams. He's a good teammate and I doubt he has much trade value on his contract. Like with the other guys, Presti should see what deals are available and make his decisions based on them. I wouldn't trade Adams for the sake of it... trade him if there's a deal there.

----------


## dankrutka

> He gets 27.5 mil next year. After that I don’t know if I’d keep him at all. I love the guy and he might be a good influence/leader/teacher but his game just doesn’t work anymore in the NBA.


I wouldn't go this far. This Houston series was a terrible matchup for Adams, but there are a lot of other series where he has value. He's a good big defender (just not a rim protector) and great screener. He's not a good scorer and couldn't even punish a small guard defending him... heck, he'd shoot that fade away hook shot if Gordon was on him. Anyway, he's an average NBA starting center, which is fine. 




> I am seriously wondering if Adams is hurt?


This has worried me. He always seems to be really banged up. At the beginning of the bubble he looked so fresh and bouncy... it lasted like two games before he looked tired and banged up again. I wonder if he has some lingering injuries.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I’ve listened to a lot of discussion this afternoon on the radio about the Thunder possibilities. From trying to keep this group one more year to completely blowing things up now and rebuilding. I know I’m jaded but my beloved, revered, idolized Miami Dolphins blew up the team to rebuild after Dan Marino retired. They made the playoffs once since and we’re embarrassed in the first round. My beloved, revered, idolized Colorado Avalanche blew the team up to rebuild after Roy, Sakic, Forsberg, Foote retired and they are competitive this year for the first time since 1997. I don’t like the term rebuilding.

----------


## Southsider2

Rebuilding sucks and it sucks being a fan of a rebuilding team but its time. Its about winning championships and this team wouldn't do that even if you ran it back and added a piece or two. The foundation of our rebuild is partially started with SGA, Dort, Bazely, and the 1,000 draft picks we own. We need to get those three experience as starters so that they can build chemistry and grow together. They had fantastic mentorship this year but part of growing is learning to fail. I still think SGA is more of a 2 guard and I think Dort's size (thickness) would give him a fighters chance at the 3. Baze is 20 yers old but has a natural feel for the game and confidence that most rookies don't show. I think if he put on some wieght he could be a sort of a smaller slightly less skilled Chris Bosh type player. 

Maximize value from what contracts we have available and go stack more young talent. Also, it sounds pretty stupid right now but the Hawks have shown time and time again that they suck at rebuilding and that hometown kid is on  a 3-year deal. I realize this is unlikely but things change fast, and I rememeber it like yesterday that we were heading into this season with Russ and PG on long-term deals LOL.

----------


## kukblue1

The Bidding war for Chris Paul between the Sixers and the Bucks is going to be good.  I hate to see Chris Paul go but his trade value will never be higher.  That being said I still think we only get a player and a first round pick for him which some people won't few as a lot but he is 35 years old. 

The Bucks could give us Pacers’ 2020 1st round pick (#24) or one of their first round picks in 2024, 2025, 2026.

Young prospect Donte DiVincenzo. 

I would like this Divincenzo is like 23 decent player plus another first round pick.  Not sure the Sixers have much in the way of a young player to give us.  Their young guy (can't think of his name) I don't think they want to get rid of.  Al Horford does nothing for OKC either

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> The Bidding war for Chris Paul between the Sixers and the Bucks is going to be good.  I hate to see Chris Paul go but his trade value will never be higher.  That being said I still think we only get a player and a first round pick for him which some people won't few as a lot but he is 35 years old. 
> 
> The Bucks could give us Pacers’ 2020 1st round pick (#24) or one of their first round picks in 2024, 2025, 2026.
> 
> Young prospect Donte DiVincenzo. 
> 
> I would like this Divincenzo is like 23 decent player plus another first round pick.  Not sure the Sixers have much in the way of a young player to give us.  Their young guy (can't think of his name) I don't think they want to get rid of.  Al Horford does nothing for OKC either


Don't we have to take back salary in a trade? I think they have to match up something like 80-90% of salary. I'm trying to figure out who we would want that makes $30 million a year?

----------


## kukblue1

> Don't we have to take back salary in a trade? I think they have to match up something like 80-90% of salary. I'm trying to figure out who we would want that makes $30 million a year?


The Bucks have some other players that can send back to match salaries.   Al Horford from the sixers matches better but are the sixers willing to give up Thybulle their young guy for CP3.  We might be able to get Thybulle Horford and maybe our 21st pick back from them?  I would maybe do that But Horford contract is bad.  I think he has like 3 years where CP3 only has 2 years.

----------


## rwalker

> Don't we have to take back salary in a trade? I think they have to match up something like 80-90% of salary. I'm trying to figure out who we would want that makes $30 million a year?


Are they going to re-adjust these contracts to reflect that total basketball revenues are going to run significantly below projections, at least for the foreseeable future?

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Are they going to re-adjust these contracts to reflect that total basketball revenues are going to run significantly below projections, at least for the foreseeable future?


I doubt that’s possible. A contract is a contract. Teams are going to have to adjust to lower income and a probably much lower salary cap/salary tax threshold.

----------


## king183

> Are they going to re-adjust these contracts to reflect that total basketball revenues are going to run significantly below projections, at least for the foreseeable future?


No. The salary cap will be adjusted, but contracts aren't adjusted. I doubt the salary cap will be lowered, but it will likely be far below what the expected increase was, leading some teams who were over the cap to make some unexpected adjustments.

----------


## warreng88

The Woj reporting Donovan’s contract won’t be renewed.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I thought it was a 50/50 whether he’d be back. He brought a team that should have sucked big time to the playoffs. Then once there seemed to lose any idea how to match up with Houston. He’s good and I like him but maybe there’s a better choice out there. Then again maybe not. How’s that for wishy-washy?

----------


## Jake

The rebuild has arrived.

----------


## dankrutka

> The rebuild has arrived.


Probably, but it's not guaranteed. I think Presti will see what deals are there. We all need to accept that the Thunder will likely get something very meager for CP3. Maybe a late 1st round pick. Paul's contract is so massive there are only a few teams that could even make a trade work. It'll be interesting to see what kind of interest Schroder, Gallo (in a sign and trade), or Adams (probably not a positive asset with his contract) garner on the market. There's a chance that Presti only sees weak offers and the team tries to run it back. Convincing Gallo to stay might be tough though. But, yeah, it's likely that things get blown up. 

Funny enough, I would have been fine with Billy staying for a rebuild. I just don't want him coaching a playoff team after three straight years of poor playoff coaching. Even though this team overachieved, I think we win the first round series if Donovan had just used better rotations (e.g., going small more with Bazley and Gallo). If it's a rebuild, I'll embrace it. Low expectations can be fun.

----------


## Anonymous.

Watching Lakers actually collect rebounds from Rocket's bricks and have a big who can defend jump shooters shows just how exposed Adams was in the last series. Honestly it is amazing we took them to G7 with Billy actively handicapping the lineups.

I liked Billy, but I am glad to see us move on. Hopefully by the time we are competitive again, we have an actual playmaking coach who can adjust. I think Billy has always had heroes on the floor who help mask his inability to playcall.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Watching Lakers actually collect rebounds from Rocket's bricks and have a big who can defend jump shooters shows just how exposed Adams was in the last series. Honestly it is amazing we took them to G7 with Billy actively handicapping the lineups.
> 
> I liked Billy, but I am glad to see us move on. Hopefully by the time we are competitive again, we have an actual playmaking coach who can adjust. I think Billy has always had heroes on the floor who help mask his inability to playcall.


if billy wanted to stay  he would still be the coach

----------


## rwalker

I hate to see him Go, but I love to watch him leave.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Probably, but it's not guaranteed. I think Presti will see what deals are there. We all need to accept that the Thunder will likely get something very meager for CP3. Maybe a late 1st round pick. Paul's contract is so massive there are only a few teams that could even make a trade work. It'll be interesting to see what kind of interest Schroder, Gallo (in a sign and trade), or Adams (probably not a positive asset with his contract) garner on the market. There's a chance that Presti only sees weak offers and the team tries to run it back. Convincing Gallo to stay might be tough though. But, yeah, it's likely that things get blown up. 
> 
> Funny enough, I would have been fine with Billy staying for a rebuild. I just don't want him coaching a playoff team after three straight years of poor playoff coaching. Even though this team overachieved, I think we win the first round series if Donovan had just used better rotations (e.g., going small more with Bazley and Gallo). If it's a rebuild, I'll embrace it. Low expectations can be fun.


Don’t they have to stay within something like 80% of equal salaries on a trade?

----------


## OkiePoke

A lot of people think this was just Presti not wanting Billy back, but through the reporting it was mutual. Billy didn't want to come back to rebuild, he wanted to win. I'm sure he will be hired prior to next season and CP3 will be gone to either the Bucks or the Knicks.

----------


## Southsider2

Billy Donavon news is interesting. This to me confirms the rebuild is underway. I'd bet they take a shot on a young or assistant coach that's ready to take the next step.

----------


## Laramie

*NBA Coaches Salaries: Highest & Lowest Paid Coaches in the League  https://www.boydsbets.com/highest-paid-coaches-nba/*

----------


## dankrutka

> Don’t they have to stay within something like 80% of equal salaries on a trade?


Essentially. Here’s a place to test out trades: http://www.espn.com/nba/tradeMachine

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Billy Donavon news is interesting. This to me confirms the rebuild is underway. I'd bet they take a shot on a young or assistant coach that's ready to take the next step.


I bet Thunder is going to hire Brett Brown

----------


## Anonymous.

Thunder could benefit greatly from a Nuggets G7 win tonight. Also a potential shakeup brewing down in Houston is pretty beneficial to the team.

If both of these teams breakup, there is potential to fall into lottery land within the next 1-3 seasons. Thus, Presti's already-fantastic haul becomes much juicer.

----------


## dankrutka

> I bet Thunder is going to hire Brett Brown


Certainly a possibility. He's been through a rebuild. Seems like a good coach and person. However, I wouldn't mind seeing a new face rather than another coach who just failed in Philly. GMs have a real tendency to hire the same coaches over and over again.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I think it's either Mo Cheeks or Mark Daigneault

----------


## king183

In true Presti fashion, I think it will be someone we're not thinking of. And then we will all debate whether it's a terrible idea or pure genius.

----------


## Laramie

> In true Presti fashion, I think it will be someone we're not thinking of. And then we will all debate whether it's a terrible idea or pure genius.


Agree, that's the Presti way...

----------


## catcherinthewry

Becky Hammon

----------


## AP

> Thunder could benefit greatly from a Nuggets G7 win tonight. Also a potential shakeup brewing down in Houston is pretty beneficial to the team.
> 
> If both of these teams breakup, there is potential to fall into lottery land within the next 1-3 seasons. Thus, Presti's already-fantastic haul becomes much juicer.


We got our wish.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Becky Hammon


I’m somewhat confident that she might actually get one of the open head coach positions. Since we’re likely to not be a contender for a few years I’d like to see us make history and hire her. Be a kind of “bridge” coach for us, give her experience and make history. But I don’t expect us to be where she lands if she does.

----------


## Laramie

*How about Antonio Daniels or Nancy Lieberman...
...both were good color analysts for Fox Oklahoma Thunder telecasts.*

----------


## Bill Robertson

> *How about Antonio Daniels or Nancy Lieberman...
> ...both were good color analysts for Fox Oklahoma Thunder telecasts.*


They both know basketball.

----------


## The Shadow

> They both know basketball.


Agree...but so does Doc Rivers.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Agree...but so does Doc Rivers.


Cannot see Doc Rivers coming here. A place with no real plan for where they're going or how they're going to get there isn't real attractive to a major coach. Or at least I would think.

----------


## Bellaboo

Adrian Griffin is my guess.

----------


## The Shadow

> Cannot see Doc Rivers coming here. A place with no real plan for where they're going or how they're going to get there isn't real attractive to a major coach. Or at least I would think.


I know wishful thinking right? Sounds like Philly got Doc.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I know wishful thinking right? Sounds like Philly got Doc.


Yeah. I'm expecting we'll give a new or fairly new head coach a chance to prove themselves or not.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Mo Cheeks. He is a well respected coach around the league, appears to like OKC and our system, and isn’t gonna get a sniff from another team. This probably his last chance to get HC money and nothing that happens in the next 3 years will change his reputation around the league. 

A first time HC might have his future prospects derailed if we lose big over those same 3 years.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Mo Cheeks. He is a well respected coach around the league, appears to like OKC and our system, and isn’t gonna get a sniff from another team. This probably his last chance to get HC money and nothing that happens in the next 3 years will change his reputation around the league. 
> 
> A first time HC might have his future prospects derailed if we lose big over those same 3 years.


I like this idea.

----------


## dankrutka

> Adrian Griffin is my guess.


I think this is the best guess... but you know Presti will likely hire someone we’ve never heard of.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I think this is the best guess... but you know Presti will likely hire someone we’ve never heard of.


It would surprise me if he does otherwise.

----------


## Laramie

> I think this is the best guess... but you know Presti will likely hire someone weve never heard of.


Agree Dan, 

Presti will probably hire a proven university men's coach who can come in an quickly take the players Donovan had and add a few pieces to quickly make them competitive.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Agree Dan, 
> 
> Presti will probably hire a proven university men's coach who can come in an quickly take the players Donovan had and add a few pieces to quickly make them competitive.


I think we are in the most NBA, in house-centric period of the Thunder existence. Our team is forced by circumstance to be more financially responsible than it has been. Ownership is wealthy, but their ability to spend deep into the Luxury Tax is both financially and competitively challenged this year, and probably for the next 3 years. We have reached the level where the Spurs/Thunder model will provide talented coaching from within for a “reasonable” salary. Sam didn’t spend the last decade building the Thunder Way in order to make a splashy, outside hire.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I just hope there's a plan in there somewhere. I'm sure I've said this before but the word rebuilding scares me. My Dolphins have been rebuilding since Marino retired. My Avalanche were good this past season for the first time since 1998.

----------


## dankrutka

The one of the biggest competitive advantages in the NBA is ownership and management. The Thunder have good, smart leadership. Considering that we already have a head start with draft picks, three promising players (SGA, Bazley, Dort), and good management, the Thunder should be okay. A lot of teams that perpetually fail have bad management who often take shortcuts and make bad moves. The Kings, of course, are the best example of a poorly run team, but there are plenty of others. Moreover, Tilman Fertitta fits the bill as a bad owner and we own 2 Rockets picks and have 2 swaps. Heck, another bad finish and the Clippers might implode and we have their entire future in our hands. In short, I'm not worried.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Agree Dan, 
> 
> Presti will probably hire a proven university men's coach who can come in an quickly take the players Donovan had and add a few pieces to quickly make them competitive.


Outside of Billy Donovan and Brad Stevens the track record of college coaches transitioning successfully to the NBA is not good.

----------


## Laramie

> Outside of Billy Donovan and Brad Stevens the track record of college coaches transitioning successfully to the NBA is not good.


True, however,  a coach who can transition his players to the small-ball concept will have a competitive product to place out on the court.  You won't see the big man game die out completely;  coaches will need to know when to mix and match.

Who would have ever thought players like Darius Bazley (2019: Rd 1, Pk 23) and Luguentz Dort (Undrafted Pk) would have achieved and developed  (with more expectations to come) as much as they did during their rookie season.  

As much as we all loved Westbrook; he didn't have to patience to become a team player and make those around him play as a team--this became more evident when he played for Houston.

Let's see what Donovan will be able to do in Chicago...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> True, however,  a coach who can transition his players to the small-ball concept will have a competitive product to place out on the court.  You won't see the big man game die out completely;  coaches will need to know when to mix and match.
> 
> Who would have ever thought players like Darius Bazley (2019: Rd 1, Pk 23) and Luguentz Dort (Undrafted Pk) would have achieved and developed  (with more expectations to come) as much as they did during their rookie season.  
> 
> As much as we all loved Westbrook; he didn't have to patience to become a team player and make those around him play as a team--this became more evident when he played for Houston.
> 
> Let's see what Donovan will be able to do in Chicago...


the lakers are winning the title with the biggest team in the league

----------


## Bill Robertson

I've heard a handful of local and national BB commentators say that
the Thunder can take their time finding a coach. With the draft just a few weeks away and the proposed season start sometime between Christmas and Valentines I would be pretty much in a hurry.

----------


## SouthOfTheVillage

What is everyone thinking about the new coach? He seems very solid imo

----------

